# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 8/5/13



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

So this week we should expect:
Daniel Bryan-McMahons makeover stuff(I doubt they go through with it,but they'll still advertise it as possibly happening)
Kane-Wyatt Family 
Fallout between Layla/Kaitlin
Del Rio-Christian feud starting

Among other stuff


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Really hope they let Christian cut a promo.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Should be good. 

The start of the renewal of the ADR/Christian feud towards their WHC match. Will Bryan really get that makeover? I have my doubts, because with his current look he has a unique look from other wrestlers. And of course, Stephanie on Raw is always good.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bryan and Brock..........and of course Punk/Heyman


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hell yeah baby.

:bryan :brock :heyman unk :mark:


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing how Bryan and the McMahons plays out. Just typing that out feels surreal. Sometimes I feel we need stop ourselves and appreciate how far Bryan's come. It's amazing.

Also, Vince's suit looks pimp in that first pic.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

time to see (read for me) what crap they will pull with Ryback, Sheamus, & RVD especially if they also do a Divas Match at SummerSlam as rumored. With Orton he really doesn't need to do anything especially if he is cashing in at SummerSlam and they can always have Axel involved with Punk/Heyman/Brock.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow. Punk/Brock didn't make it into the 5 point view?









Well, Brock is advertised. Let's see how Punk is going to "totally destroy" Brock according to dirtsheets.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Wow. Punk/Brock didn't make it into the 5 point view?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to use that Punk smiley more often. :lmao


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Awesome, on .com even Lesnar is advertised for the show in Green Bay.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Im not really looking forward to this Bryan "makeover" just seems to be a pg rip off of the Stone Cold Mcmahon feud. I wish they could come up with something more original then doing a poor man's copy of a great feud


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:brock = ratings and a guaranteed good show. 

I'm looking forward to this show. Lots of shit going on. Sandow/Rhodes, Christian/AdR, Bryan/Cena/Vince, Punk/Heyman/Lesnar, Big E/Ziggler, AJ/Layla/Kaitlyn and The Wyatt Family. This sould be a good show and I hope they build up every single feud heading into Summerslam.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I do like how they have so many feuds going on at once. Two years ago when I got back into WWE, they had like two feuds heading into Summerslam, so a big improvement there. Hopefully, it's a good show and the crowd makes some noise.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So Kaitlyn/AJ, Ryback, the Wyatt's/Kane and Christian/Del Rio is more important than Punk/Lesnar. That bodes well for my interest in SummerSlam. It'll probably be in the middle of the show now while they close with Cena and Bryan for the sole purpose of cross promoting the SummerSlam main event with Total Divas. Pathetic. Punk is getting screwed again.

As usual, no fucks given for anything except Punk, Heyman, Sandow, Wyatt and Christian.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *So Kaitlyn/AJ, Ryback, the Wyatt's/Kane and Christian/Del Rio is more important than Punk/Lesnar.* That bodes well for my interest in SummerSlam. It'll probably be in the middle of the show now while they close with Cena and Bryan for the sole purpose of cross promoting the SummerSlam main event with Total Divas. Pathetic. Punk is getting screwed again.
> 
> As usual, no fucks given for anything except Punk, Heyman, Sandow, Wyatt and Christian.


It's just a WWE.com article. I'm pretty sure Lesnar/Punk is booked higher than them.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So Kaitlyn/AJ, Ryback, the Wyatt's/Kane and Christian/Del Rio is more important than Punk/Lesnar. That bodes well for my interest in SummerSlam. It'll probably be in the middle of the show now while they close with Cena and Bryan for the sole purpose of cross promoting the SummerSlam main event with Total Divas. Pathetic. Punk is getting screwed again.
> 
> As usual, no fucks given for anything except Punk, Heyman, Sandow, Wyatt and Christian.


these 5 point previews have been worthless for a long time and most of it not even make it on the show. TBH is really beyond pointless wwe.com even does this shitty previews that mean absolutely zilch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TomahawkJock said:


> It's just a WWE.com article. I'm pretty sure Lesnar/Punk is booked higher than them.


I know it's a more important angle but if it can't even make it into the preview, with Lesnar being THERE this week, mind you, something is wrong.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I know it's a more important angle but if it can't even make it into the preview, with Lesnar being THERE this week, mind you, something is wrong.


they did the same thing with The Rock being advertised but not previewing the guy in it. Agains these five point previews are beyond worthless.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

bruno lemat said:


> So summerslam main event will be cena vs bryan and not cm punk vs lesnar.


Ryback/Cena had tons & tons of more airtime than Hunter/Brock III and they still didn't main event shit. So it doesn't mean anything.

And after the first week Brock/Punk of SummerSlam build was previewed they left out Cena/Bryan in the five point preview. The 5 point preview has been worthless for ages. So it doesn't mean anything.

I am not saying they won't main event (its up in the air right now) but to say those two reasons is why is false.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Liked the Kane/Wyatt brawl last week, so hoping Kane can start playing his own mind games. WHC is looking fresh, and MY GOD can we please see something interesting with the tag team division because you have a great set of tag teams atm.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

> Here is the updated card for Monday night's RAW from the Resch!
> 
> MASSIVE MAIN EVENT
> WWE Champion John Cena teams up with CM Punk & Daniel Bryan in a Six Man Tag Team Match against The Shield!
> ...


.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :bryan :brock :heyman unk :mark:


This.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm looking forward to these people:

:heyman3wyattunk2HHH2:vince5

Hope they can keep the Shield relevant. If they end up putting them against Show and Henry :kenny

Oh God, if that card is right and they put Punk/Bryan/Cena against Shield on TV then Shield are definitely being made to look like geeks. Hopefully it's just a dark match.


----------



## Ariels (Aug 5, 2013)

I just signed up a couple of minutes ago and I already love this place! You guys are funny and I like that, it will keep things interesting that's for sure. As for Raw, I wonder what will close the show? I'll probably be dumbfounded just as I was when Cena/Ryback Tables Match 2: Electric Boogaloo closed out the show a couple of weeks ago for some reason. Looking forward to the show anyway, so I guess that's good.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ariels said:


> I just signed up a couple of minutes ago and I already love this place! You guys are funny and I like that, it will keep things interesting that's for sure. As for Raw, I wonder what will close the show? I'll probably be dumbfounded just as I was when Cena/Ryback Tables Match 2: Electric Boogaloo closed out the show a couple of weeks ago for some reason. Looking forward to the show anyway, so I guess that's good.


Welcome! This thread is more entertaining than Raw itself. I think Cena and Bryan will get physical tonight.


----------



## Ariels (Aug 5, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I'm looking forward to these people:
> 
> :heyman3wyattunk2HHH2:vince5
> 
> ...


Dude, I just noticed you're from Texas as well! I live near Dallas. What part of the city do you live? I see many barbecues in our future. Just kidding. Maybe.


----------



## Ariels (Aug 5, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Welcome! This thread is more entertaining than Raw itself. I think Cena and Bryan will get physical tonight.


Thanks man! From the look of things, it might be lol. Yeah, I agree with you. After last week with Cena snatching the title from Daniel and looking like he wanted to punch him, it looks like that's where things may be headed.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Punk/Lesnar/Heyman, Cena/Bryan/Vince, Rhodes/Sandow, Kaitlyn/Layla/AJ, Dolph/Big E, Shield/Henry, Del Rio/Christian and Orton and RVD lurking somewhere. When was the last time WWE had so many feuds? Very excited.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Welcome! *This thread is more entertaining than Raw itself.* I think Cena and Bryan will get physical tonight.


As my fellow Pacers fan so perfectly stated. (Y)


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah as happy as I am to see Bryan in the same ring as Vince, they need to build a Cena/Bryan feud. Have them confront each other, turn up the intensity, make them really wanna beat each other.

During the Cena/Punk feud, Punk was against the entire WWE Machine including Vince and Johnny Ace, but the main target of his ire was Cena. Cena represented everything Punk felt was wrong with the WWE. Now, Bryan is in a similar position, trying to prove that size doesn't matter and stuff, but Cena is actually addressing these points against Maddox and Vince, while defending Bryan. That needs to go. Vince needs to be backing Cena and Cena needs to tell Bryan that he can't hang with the top dog. D-Bry should be angry and determined to make Cena tap. Make it personal.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking forward to Punk/Heyman/Lesnar and seeing what they do. I'm hoping we see Brock destroy someone, whether it's Punk or some mid-carder like Kofi (who's friends with Punk and they could play on that if need be). Punk/Heyman have kept the feud going very strong the past couple of weeks, even without Brock, so now that he's back it should only get better in theory. Really looking forward to it.

Bryan/Cena should be interesting and fun with the whole "Corporate Makeover" thing they're running. Don't know what they're going to do to add more tension to Bryan/Cena (if there's any right now at all), but they need something to spice the feud up. It's getting pretty boring. Nevertheless, still hoping something great comes out of tonight for them.

Sandow/Rhodes has been doing really well. The whole briefcase stuff, Sandow's promo last week on Raw and Sandow's assault on Cody on SD, I'm looking forward to seeing what happens with them. I'm not really sure what they can do to really keep this feud going aside from officially announce the match/Cody makes the challenge to Sandow for Summerslam. 

And well... yeah, hopefully it's a good show, although hope usually isn't enough.

Edit: Also, read through the preview on page one, and if that came straight from WWE.com like I think, why the fuck did they not advertise Punk/Heyman/Brock... especially BROCK FUCKING LESNAR being there? Hm...


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

- ADR/Christian I'm not overly fussed about because no matter how hard I try I just can't find Christian interesting.

- With Bryan/McMahon, I really hope they don't shave Bryan's beard. If it ain't broken, don't fix it.

- Slight interest in seeing where they go with Ryback and The Divas. The latter merely in the faint hope that AJ and Layla make out.

- Wyatt/Kane will be very interesting. I hope Kane gets some mic time this week and Bray's riddles will start to make sense to me.

- CM Punk and Brock/Heyman will be the highlight of the night. Doesn't even need an explanation.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Cannot wait for Punk, Heyman and Lesnar, be interested to see how it plays out. 

I would assume that Punk destroying Lesnar will happen tonight if it's still scheduled to happen. But nonetheless I'm sure Heyman on the stick and Punk will deliver as usual.

Bryan's segment will be interesting, be interested to see how it plays out.

And of course the Wyatts will be gold as always hopefully.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Looking forward to Punk/Heyman/Lesnar, AJ and Layla/Kaitlyn, Bryan's "corporate make over" and Wyatt Family/Kane the most.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Already marking at the sight of THE ANOMALY being advertised. :brock


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Hope they can keep the Shield relevant. If they end up putting them against Show and Henry :kenny


I wouldn't particularly mind it as long as the Shield went over. But anytime Big Show is involved with young talent, yeah, there's reason to worry.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Really excited for RAW tonight. Last week was meh. It was a good show but I hate Taped Shows. Doesn't have the same feeling or excitement as Live Shows do.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ChromeMan said:


> I wouldn't particularly mind it as long as the Shield went over. *But anytime Big Show is involved with young talent, yeah, there's reason to worry.*


ALWAYS. I've noticed that after Sheamus lost the title to Big Show, he's been horribly directionless. So bad that he was on a pre show. It's a legit curse to feud young potential stars against Show.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> ALWAYS. I've noticed that after Sheamus lost the title to Big Show, he's been horribly directionless. So bad that he was on a pre show. It's a legit curse to feud young potential stars against Show.


Cody Rhodes is another example. After he lost, he was directionless for awhile too until Rhodes Scholars. And Punk as well. He didn't have any momentum up until his shoot promo.

That's why I want Show to feud with Curtis Axel. He can use his amazing burial powers for good, instead of evil.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Damien/Cody continuing
More Wyatt 
Brock/Punk continuing (Brock being there)
Bryan/McMahons
Divas fallout from Smackdown

Should be a good show :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Damien/Cody continuing
> More Wyatt
> Brock/Punk continuing (Brock being there)
> Bryan/McMahons
> ...


I concur and am hoping so since I get to be there, LIVE in Green Bay!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If Punk destroys Lesnar, he'll need a weapon to do it. He should get his own trademark weapon like HHH's sledgehammer rather than just using a steel chair or kendo stick. Maybe brass knux or something. 

If Lesnar had ever used a spear, it would be a great time to break out the Bret Hart vs Goldberg bit where Hart wore armor under his jersey.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

:vince


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Green Bay wrestling crowds aren't great are they? I remember in past few years, crowds in green bay(and milwaukee) have been Corpus Christi level of horrible.


Something I remembered....Ricardo Rodriquez will be back on Raw tonight! Suspension is over, so he'll be back!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:brock will be there? best RAW ever.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

The preview pretty much went out of its way to label Ryback as a bully, so I expect him to start a (crappy) feud against Sheamus tonight.

And I really hope Bryan and Cena come to blows tonight. I've been enjoying their feud so far, but it needs some intensity.

EDIT: :brock :brock :brock


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Corporate makeover segment has the potential to be GOLD. 

:brock being there automatically makes this show worth watching.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> I concur and am hoping so since I get to be there, LIVE in Green Bay!


Please be loud for us!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

should be a good show


----------



## brahski20 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll be there as well!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking forward to this tonight


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Can i be fucked staying up? probably.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Good to have Raw back live this week, looking forward to Bryan's corporate makeover, although it may not actually happen, also looking forward to Punk/Lesnar/Heyman, Christian/Del Rio and Kane/Wyatt's. I also expect Big Show to probably return this week if they're going with the handicap match at Summerslam.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I can't wait for the show because we're two weeks away from Summerslam and they announced only 3 out of 6 or 7 matches.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If Punk destroys Lesnar, he'll need a weapon to do it. He should get his own trademark weapon like HHH's sledgehammer rather than just using a steel chair or kendo stick. Maybe brass knux or something.
> 
> If Lesnar had ever used a spear, it would be a great time to break out the Bret Hart vs Goldberg bit where Hart wore armor under his jersey.


Punk can just use Lesnar's kryptonite to destroy him. unk5

Dem Steel Steps.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> Punk can just use Lesnar's kryptonite to destroy him. unk5
> 
> Dem Steel Steps.


I've got an image in my head of punch yelling 'SHOO' to Lesnar while holding some Steel Steps like a Liontamer.. It's odd, but I'd pay to see it.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Anyone expecting :show to return tonight?


----------



## brahski20 (Jun 20, 2013)

I think big show possibly


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

As absurd as it sounds, does anyone think Orton will be cashing in tonight? He said he'll do it when Cena isn't expecting it. That would completely change the tide of the main event and things would get very interesting going into one of their biggest PPVs.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> As absurd as it sounds, does anyone think Orton will be cashing in tonight? He said he'll do it when Cena isn't expecting it. That would completely change the tide of the main event and things would get very interesting going into one of their biggest PPVs.


I can't see it happening until at least Summerslam.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> I can't see it happening until at least Summerslam.


But he'd probably expect it then. 

Maybe Vince has assurance they can keep the title off of D-Bry with Orton in the match? This is all assuming he'd be going corporate Orton.

I just have a feeling lol. I'm throwing that out there for my prediction for tonight. Looking forward to RAW now.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:brock He's coming.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I love the excitment when Brock Lesnar is advertised to show up. We love the guy.

:brock


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm watching this for Brock. Once Brock does his thing, I'm turning off the T.V. and hitting the books (Shakespeare ..arghh).

If WWE is smart, they would save Brock for the very end to hold viewers.

I don't care at all for the other feuds, like Cena and Bryan, etc.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> WWE
> TONIGHT: @WWEDanielBryan undergoes a #CorporateMakeover on #RAW. Will it #RespectTheBeard? Find out LIVE at 8/7 CT @USA_Network! #YesYesYes!


-


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> But he'd probably expect it then.
> 
> Maybe Vince has assurance they can keep the title off of D-Bry with Orton in the match? This is all assuming he'd be going corporate Orton.
> 
> I just have a feeling lol. I'm throwing that out there for my prediction for tonight. Looking forward to RAW now.


They wont waste it on a random RAW. Itll either be Summer Slam or the Raw the next night


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

JY57 said:


> -


This segment has the potential to be very funny. :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

If they shave 'dat beard. Expect a rant from me.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm excited for the makeover segment, and of course :brock


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

A$AP said:


>


Nooooo. :bron3 I'm alright with them trimming it, but I've grown to love the beard look.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Or maybe a Triple H chin strap thing :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


>


I quite like that look tbh. I just hope they don't go the clean shaven route.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

2 hours till RAW 

Ugh. Looking forward to tonights show though


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Looking forward to tonight's show. Last week sucked because it was taped and it felt like an episode of Smackdown(all taped Raws do).


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So Daniel Bryan's got a new shirt...











http://shop.wwe.com/Daniel-Bryan-"T...te&start=1&cgid=superstar-current-danielbryan


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

^ :lol


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> So Daniel Bryan's got a new shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, that's actually pretty awesome. :yes


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh boy, I can always smell the hypocrisy in several members.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

They'll need to make another one for Daniel Bryan after Summerslam because the champ will be there. 

:cena3


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

I think it will be a great raw tonight


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> They'll need to make another one for Daniel Bryan after Summerslam because the champ will be there.
> 
> :cena3



It's amazing how so many people don't like that shirt. I wonder why they will say about Daniel Bryan's.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Cycloneon said:


> So Daniel Bryan's got a new shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, so Bryan getting a shirt to mock Cena with basically. At least it's good that WWE is coming up with shirts that non WWE fans might even wear. Cause there's no WWE logo or anything on that shirt, meaning non WWE fans might buy it(if this shirt was sold in stores).


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Funny shirt but its still a terrible design


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

If they actually shave Bryan tonight...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

dxbender said:


> If they actually shave Bryan tonight...


:agree:


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Bryan D. said:


> They'll need to make another one for Daniel Bryan after Summerslam because the champ will be there.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

looks like somebody shaved


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

#leavethebeardalone


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

dxbender said:


>


This would work. :lol


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> So Daniel Bryan's got a new shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy hell thats pretty awesome lol.

Hopefully he wears it in a promo against cena tonight or something.

but yeah no way they shave him 2nite or anytime soon


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

30 mins :mark:


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

no no no


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

at first glance i thought this was a rough asian ******



JY57 said:


> looks like somebody shaved


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> So Daniel Bryan's got a new shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mark::mark: TAKE MY MONEY NOW!! :mark::mark:


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

El Capitano said:


> They wont waste it on a random RAW. Itll either be Summer Slam or the Raw the next night


I personally think it will be a random RAW.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

If they try to shave Bryans beard I expect Bryan to grab the razor before it touches him then run at Stephanie and shave her hair bald and then run off chanting Yes before Triple H kicks his ass. Or Bryan could do this to Vince instead.


----------



## Buzzard. (Aug 5, 2013)

Why do they have another new shirt when he just debuted one like two weeks ago? I, too am looking forward to this Raw, an appearance from Brock Lesnar to boost the ratings, more Heyman promos, hopefully the Wyatts have a match, this Corporate Makeover thing is probably going to be terrible. But seriously, Why has Raw only been good on the night after every pay per view


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm excited for it be live again. Last week was a decent show, but it felt weird knowing it was taped almost a week prior.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ready for some Monday Night RAW.

:vince5


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I like Live Shows because you have that 'What if'. With taped shows, the spoilers are there and there are no surprises.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*TONIGHT SPONSORED BY PHILLIPS NORELCO!!!*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Just saw an ad for Raw, is the corp. make over not going to be live??? So DB will already be shaven or he wont be?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Tonight Punk vs Axel, so I guess that means Brock won't show up again


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I wonder if they're gonna try to pull out all the stops since tna had such a horrid show on Thursday, just to shit on them.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Finally a live RAW again.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Missing the first 20mins or so


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> Tonight Punk vs Axel, so I guess that means Brock won't show up again


Unless he interfers and gets Axel the win


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

This should be a good Raw


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

THAT DANIEL BRYAN SHIRT IS GOAT!

They legit are going with him right now aren't they :mark: im coming round to the idea he might just beat Cena at Summerslam.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I quite like that look tbh. I just hope they don't go the clean shaven route.


I would be ok with htis look


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

How can sporky borky Laser miss tonight? 

What a sham of a contract he has with WWE.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

gutted I can't stay up for this, pretty excited too.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

This should be a good RAW. Hopefully.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

YoungGun_UK said:


> THAT DANIEL BRYAN SHIRT IS GOAT!
> 
> They legit are going with him right now aren't they :mark: im coming round to the idea he might just beat Cena at Summerslam.


He is going to be Cena but then Orton is going to cash in and walk out SS as champion, turning Orton heel.
Then DB and Orton will feud until Survivor Series where DB will beat Orton for the title.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

YoungGun_UK said:


> THAT DANIEL BRYAN SHIRT IS GOAT!
> 
> They legit are going with him right now aren't they :mark: im coming round to the idea he might just beat Cena at Summerslam.


Or they're just buttering us up to just completely shit on the IWC and Bryan fans if/when cena retains at summerslam.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Unless he interfers and gets Axel the win



Don't think so. I'm pretty sure they figured since Brock isn't there, Punk has to confront the other Heyman guy. If it was about Lesnar attacking Punk, he could fight anyone else.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought Brock was supposed to show up tonight? What happened?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

My body is ready :cody rton2 unk5 :bryan :brock :heyman :wyatt


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Almost time guys. If Bryan loses his beard tonight, I may have a meltdown right here.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Showtime!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I thought Brock was supposed to show up tonight? What happened?


That is what I heard too. I thought PWTorch said Brock is going to be there


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good show plz.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> Tonight Punk vs Axel, so I guess that means Brock won't show up again


He's scheduled i think.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Can wait for some BROCK


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Here it goes

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Daniel Bryan's bread will be missed. :vince2


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Just opened stream to hear '...knocks out Bo Dallas'.

Positive start.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Time for the shitshow.......fuck the I can't stand this song "tonight is the night".......


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I like Live Shows because you have that 'What if'. With taped shows, the spoilers are there and there are no surprises.


Very true, live shows are always better. Wish Smackdown would go live permanently.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is this a new raw opening?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It's time!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Intro and pyro :mark:


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Aaaaaand it's go-time. So glad they've brought back opening pyro.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

PYRO


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy shit opening Pyro! Way to spend the money WWE.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i'm happy to see a live Raw once again


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I so love RAW's opening pyro!! :mark:


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yayyyyyyyy live again!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Ahhhhh, nothing like a good old live Raw!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

We moving now bitches! :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I wish I was there unk3


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Dat pyro :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is this a new raw opening?


It's the one they've had for awhile, they just usually don't play it.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

A brony.
This Raw is doomed.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Pyro=good show


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

MILF TIME!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stephanie opening up the show


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Opening up the show with someone I can't tolerate already. Fuckkkkk.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Oh here we go


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh God. fpalm


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Raw's started!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

CROWD IS HYPE


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

#KENNEDYORRIOT


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bang tidy, Steph :HHH2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Steph is so hot, its like she has not aged in ten years
HHH is a lucky guy


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Dean/Moxley said:


> Daniel Bryan's bread will be missed. :vince2


Did somebody break into his home and rob a loaf?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh Shit The Head B is opening RAW


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Wisconsin is near Iowa, right? Smark city?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Steph opens the show?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh its her. :lol


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

dis biatch here


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Does signs; holy shit. Austin esque.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

tons of bryan fans in the crowd.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Milwaukee Wisconsin WASSUP!?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Amazon McMahon


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

this is the first time i have seen the opening of raw in months. that is seriously the opening theme? why


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh Lord what have they done?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Goddamn I hate Stephanie.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The fuck...lol.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

They're not doing this segment live?! NO! NO! NO!

Edit: STEAK!!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

THE FUCK IS THIS :lmao


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

wtf ?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What the hell... That name slate's FX sound was way too loud.

"People think that Daniel Bryan is not champ**BADUM BING**ip material"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I hope DB gets rid of his beard


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh yes that one day at the gym has made him the new Brock Lesnar


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao wtf


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

LMFAO THIS IS AWESOME!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Daniel Bryan LOOK AT THIS GEEK montage.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

They're actually proceeding with this Stone Cold ripoff makeover angle?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Daniel Bryan: DAT FOCUS OF THE SHOW


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

dammit..now I want a steak...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That's one adorable midget.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

lol what the fuck :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Him eating meat is suppose to be a big deal. They forgot to tell the crowd that he's a vegan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

WTAF. :lmao

At least he still has 'dat beard


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Brye said:


> Goddamn I hate Stephanie.


This.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

What the fuck is all this shit?!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

it was tapped?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't fuck with the beard :bryan2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I could never imagine Austin getting pedicures and manicures!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dafuq? is this? :lol


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I actually like the hair pulled back better


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Damn it, he looks like Sandow now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The BEARD LIVES!!!!!!!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Hmmm...With the pony tail DB sort of looks like Sandow...slightly


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

He looks like sandow.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL! 

Do I like DB's new Corporate look? 

NO NO NO!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Eating meat ..............SOLD OUT


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Feel like Bryan is gonna bet buried again and again and again
He is our generations Mick Foley 
No matter what he will stay over(hopefully)


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I had forgotten that he was vegan. I just thought they were trying to make fun of Texas Roadhouse. Corporate Bryan


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Danielson Sandow.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

I was hoping for at least a trim. It looks disgusting. Damien Sandow 2.0


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Bryan looks like Damien Sandow brother now lol


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Going for the Sandow look :lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

He looks like Sandow :lol


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:lmao I CAN'T DEAL


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

It's crazy to think D-Bry's hair is long enough for a ponytail now.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

:lmao

Steak? HEEL TURN!

:lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bryan has got to be loving this


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

DAT CORPORATE DB


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow what a joke. I'm kinda disgusted. They're not taking this dude seriously at all.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*What the hell?*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

He looks like damien sandow


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

When Evan Bourne coming back?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this is fucking awful...vince really making sure the IWC knows how much he cares about his champion having "the look" :bosh


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Damien Sandow JR


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

He shaved the sides of the beard :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

where the hell are the crazy "YES" chants from the crowd?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Corporate Goat


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

HAHAHAAH, LOOKS LIKE A SMALLER SANDOW


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Would love to see Aaron Rodgers and Clay Matthews here tonight


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, they kept the beard. :lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

He looks like Damien Sandow. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So are they going to treat him like Austin or Foley?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DB with the Theo Huxtable ponytail


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Don't do that Steph.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Steph is hot doing the yes chant

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Corporate DB = GOAT!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

You want to be world champ..well it's the same as being on the Shore..Gym Tan Laundry


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Corporate Bryan

Oh lawd oh lawd oh lawd


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh god, bring back the corporation.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

8/10 - Would Bang.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Fuck this. Bryan, make her tap.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Sandow


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Once you go bryan there no point in tryin


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

DAFUQ is this shit.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Haha this is awesome


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

:lmao at the music during that video.


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

Ugh, I seriously hope they aren't going down this "corporate" bullcrap road with Bryan.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm loving the way he looks in a suit.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Eating meat ..............SOLD OUT


*Sometimes, you gotta eat some meat to get to the top.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Grizzly Adams, CPA.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That one guy: "ROH! ROH!"


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

This has to be a joke.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Did I hear an ROH Chant?


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

That beard need a a trim at least.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Stephanie :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

YES YES YES YES YES! :mark:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Was that a lazy ROH chant, I heard?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Say No to the new look!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The guy is simply great :yes


----------



## Buzzard. (Aug 5, 2013)

Thankfully they didn't mess with the beard


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Texas Fucking Roadhouse?

What was Ruths Chris booked? All the money went to the suit and opening pyro I suppose..


Ring of Honor Chants..YES


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

That's not the Corporate Champion


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

DAYUUUM


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm sure Sandow had on that tie 2 weeks ago.


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

he looks like a cleaned up homeless man.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I heard that ROH chant. :lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ROH chant...by one dweeb.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Aaaand he's making this crap work :lmao
GOAT


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Daniel Sandow


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Getem' DBRY!


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

There pushing Bryan so far into a super-face role... you watch!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Is this live?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Bryan burying Cena lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh so all this just for a new heel for Cena to feed on? Okay


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bryan going off on Cena :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah! Fuck Cena! 

Keep going DB!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan burying Cena :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol this is great.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Love Bryan shitting on cena. LOVE IT.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Brye said:


> He looks like Damien Sandow. :lmao


Trying to mimic the true GOAT. Can't blame him.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

He heeling right now?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh shit, he's going there


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bryan is looking pretty fresh in that suit.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Good promo so far.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheWannabeWriter said:


> Ugh, I seriously hope they aren't going down this "corporate" bullcrap road with Bryan.


They will.

He will reject it then at SS orton will be the corp. champion


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

That little video package at the start. :lol


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

YES YES YES


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

god...they turning him hell, right?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

How in the hell is he making this work, fucking Bryan


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, fuck that crap that we don't need.

Totally not wearing a Cena cap right now.

And Cena wristbands.

...

I'll let myself out.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

So Bryan's now Sandow.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

ROH chant? Dat's all good :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Cena booed for the 10000000th time lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

GET EM BRYAN


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> DB with the Theo Huxtable ponytail


Dat platypus ponytail. :ass


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks like a drug addict homeless man who's just finished rehab.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Outstanding Bryan! Love the snide comments.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Is this a heel turn?!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Are they really going to go with Heel Bryan after Mania? I bet you they will. More and more I can see D-Bry winning cheaply and pondering to the crowd how he's the greatest. Then at the following PPV Cena overcomes the odds and takes the title back..


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:bryan with DAT :buried 
WRESTLER :yes


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

* "A guy who can sell you a bunch of stuff you dont actually need."

Some would say that's the only thing John Cena sells.*


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Stroke that beard Bryan, stroke that beard! :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

that beard is growing more and more each week


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm over the moon they didn't shave the beard. :cheer The damn show isn't over yet though...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Mess @ that one sign showing Cena holding the Divas Championship. :lol


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

YESSSSSSSS


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

A WRESTLER!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Bryan said it all.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I though Jeff Jarrett was the king of the mountain?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

YES! YES! YES! YES! 

Daniel Bryan is the man!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ya damn right.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Wise words by a wise man!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

DAYUM


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

John Cena King of the Mountain? Wrong slapnuts.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is a WRESTLER

YES
killer promo so far
dont let Cena come out and ruin it


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Heel turn


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Cheap pop for the word wrestler. Smarks everywhere getting a chubby over it.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Cena is an entertainer Bryan is a wrestler, that is gold


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

PIPEBOMB!!!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Emphasis on "10 years" :cena3

WRESTLER :vince4


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

John cena is an entertainer, Daniel Bryan is a wrestler

:mark::mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan's right about that.

Sorry John-boy.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

YES YES YES


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

oh snap he said wrestler o0o0o


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Woah guys, he dropped the "W" word... Looks like they're going for CM Punk round 3.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

*WRASSLER!*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm being manipulated, but fuck, I love this.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omfg. That one line was fucking awesome.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Is this live? Anyone?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

He's a WRESTLER! :mark:


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Dat promo by bryan!


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Bryan is going to chuck all that corporate shit on the floor, watch!


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Good promo


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

WRESTLER :mark:

Bryan's GOATing


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Damn. Bryan is killing it. Actually giving me goosebumps


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bet McMahon tells him that he has to shave it off


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh shit, he used the W word on live TV :vince

Oh shit he just did it again


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Bryan dropping that w-word :mark: :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This is a brilliant promo.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"AND DANIEL BRYAN IS A WRESTLER."

Damn right he is BABY! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> that beard is growing more and more each week


they do that when you don't trim it or shave it :lol


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

THAT DB PIPEBOMB 

OH YEAH


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Silent Alarm said:


> Is this live? Anyone?


Yes.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Hahaha, 'it's happened before'.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

I don't like where this is going....


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Anyone else see the 'Khali stole my lunch money' sign? Lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Bryan burying Cena :lmao


And sports enterainment LOL

And I love the line nad I have been fired before ha


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I think Bryan turned face and heel in this promo like 5 times already


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

When did it happen? :vince2


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Damn I have to admit I'm liking Bryan's promo so far


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome promo so far


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bryan speaking some truth.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Somewhere Delirious is frantically trying to get DB fired.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"If I get fired tomorrow, and I might just might because it's happened before" 

OH SNAP! 

I am loving the living fuck out of this! 

Just tear the suit off and it'll be complete.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I want that Cena Sucks shirt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena :buried


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Great promo.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice dig at the firing. 

Bryans Pipebomb!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark: ing out so fucking HARD right now.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Get at em DB.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This is a damn good promo.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Kinda mixed up that mud/hole analogy, didn't ya, Bryan?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Daniel Bryan killin it on the mic. :yes :yes :yes


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Just imagine if that promo was done in Chicago or Philly.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Still lol'ing @ the video package and Bryan having cucumbers put on his eyes. :lol


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:lmao @ Bryan in a suit. Good promo too.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Or TNA would just pick you up


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fucking goosebumps, guys.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bryan burying Cena's mansion :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Speak on d.bry!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

we are wrestling fans


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

BYAN = BEST FACE IN A LONG TIME


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

this is awesome, he said wrestling. feels like he called someone a cunt


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Overcoming the Odds at Summerslam?:cena2


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

I am loving this promo


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

"It's happened before" 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

This promo is going from good to amazing with the crowd cheering on wrestling.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Daniel Bryan is a WRESTLER
> 
> YES
> killer promo so far
> dont let Cena come out and ruin it


I strongly agree, that crap music of Cena hits, I may be spitting on the screen..


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This promo is awesome.

WRESTLING!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't like where this angle is going. Not that I don't support it but it appears as though Cena is going to beat him to kayfabe prove you've gotta be more then a wrestler to be successful/the best in the company. You have to support the WWE Universe as whole!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Bryan is fucking awesome, honestly


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I feel like I'm in church.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Damn, he got that audience in his palm


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

good promo


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Griever11 said:


> Damn I have to admit I'm liking Bryan's promo so far


If this crowd was really "pro John Cena", the promo would have sounded a lot worse. He is lucky the crowd is on his side.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is going H.A.M!!!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

holy shit GOAT...how is this working? WTF


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Daniel Bryan's response to management...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:yes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

YES! YES! YES! 

I hope that son of a bitch taps!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Incredible promo. Speaking to the true wrestling fans and brilliantly done. Doesn't feel like playing to the crowd. Seems real. It is real. Real to me damn it!


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Bryan with dem kicks to Vince plz


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

LOL at the NO's.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:vince5 with DAT HEAT


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*DAT POWERWALK.*


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Daniel Bryan gonna make that Cena tap out like a bitch at Summerslam. :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

VINNIE MAC SWAG OUT WALK.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Make Cena tap out, yep Bryan's not winning at Summerslam.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

dat walk


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Enter the boss :vince5


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

What, Cena finally not an underdog? Gasp


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Vincy with that sexy walk.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HE SWAGGING NOW :mark:


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

VINNIE MAC DAT STRUT


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Pretty good promo by Bryan, I was hyped. Here comes Vince to tease a heel turn.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:vince


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Vince :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This could be Daniels Bryan break out promo like Punk had.

Bryans best promo in the WWE


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

This is a great fucking angle.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

This whole storyline genuinely feels its a way of pushing Cena away as the top face and introducing Bryan as the next face of the company.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:mark: Vince McMahon


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:vince3 with that power tie and power walk....


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

cena is still gonna win tho


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Corporate goat. They just had to go there.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

THE BAWS


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

He can't cut a PROMO? He's not the BEST. GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE. He is the BEST IN THE INDUSTRY. He can't be TOUCHED!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:vince5

DAT BOSS


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> BYAN = BEST FACE IN A LONG TIME


YES!! :yes YES!! :yes YES!! :yes YES!! :yes YES!! :yes YES!! :yes YES!! :yes YES!! :yes


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Finally the GOAT has arrived. I love Vince.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Heel Vince bringing 'dat heat. :vince


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

James1o1o said:


> If this crowd was really "pro John Cena", the promo would have sounded a lot worse. He is lucky the crowd is on his side.


We all pray to god this type of crowd doesn't exist.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Shit just got real, vince 

marking out


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Another Ruthless Aggression reference.

:mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Raw is off to a brilliant start. McMahon with that heel hair. Damn I'm stoked


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Whoever just chanted "No" at that, kill yourselves immediately


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

YES
those few saying NO in the crowd can go fuck themselves


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

Too bad they already wasted the bastard son angle on Hornswoggle


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Another Vince/Bryan promo :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I have been fantasy booking this wrestler vs entertainer angle for a long ass time now
Its like they fucking stole my promo word for word


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

When I waited outside the hotel to meet some wrestlers when Raw came to England in November '12, Vince legit walked out of the hotel like that. Ever since, I've wondered if he just walks like that 24/7 these days.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Those pants. Got damn. :lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

The hell is that tie Vince?


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

And here comes Vince to act like a twat. All in the name of Sports Entertainment of course...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

vince doesnt want Cena to be champ? what the fuck?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Vince McMahon with that peppermint candy tie on


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad (Jul 16, 2013)

This is pretty sweet.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WB champion vince?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Vince burying Bryan's new look


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Where the fuck did this Daniel Bryan go.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WBE CHAMPION.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Warner Brothers Champion? Well, the USA contract's running out


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes the boss! - A dwarf as champion? Yikes!


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Some of Vince's tie choices are fucking awful. Sad thing is, his tie probably costs more than any of my suits.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes you did. The fucking Miz.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

It's certainly had Hornswoggle as a champion though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The WE.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Vinne Mac dressing down DB.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Rey Mysterio was never the WWE Champion Vince?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

What about unk Vince?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Muscularity of a toothpick...yet Vince forgets CM Punk...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

It's buryin' time.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

So sick of the commentators with their fake laughs


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

He looks like a very young James Randi


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I think the world would take Daniel Bryan as the goat WWE Champion. :bryan :yes :yes :yes


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

isnt rey mysterio like 5'3?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is it just me or does Bryan look like Sandow wearing that suit and his hair back like that.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

a miniature Mick Foley? that's gotta be harsh


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:vince3 :buried :bryan


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What about Rey Mysterio? Or The Miz? 

And for the unkempt part, Foley was a WWE Champion, so yeah.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Rey Mysterio says hello, Vince.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

He Foley now.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

His pants are too short? Well blame that TAILOR there Vince.. Fuck do you know about being dressed..


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

vince getting dat heat


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Vince has the shovel ready.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Won't be shocked if Vince fucks up the match at SS or Cena wins. fpalm


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Be a star Vince. If this segment's purpose is to make me want Bryan to win, then fuck is it working.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buzzard. (Aug 5, 2013)

ROH chants is only something you would hear in Smark City (Chicago, New York, any post WM crowd, Philly)


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> This whole storyline genuinely feels its a way of pushing Cena away as the top face and introducing Bryan as the next face of the company.


Don't be fooled, Cena will overcome the odds.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Vince messed up "WWE" like a dozen times so far. :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I CALLED IT
Our generations Mick Foley

Fuck he is gonna get buried again and again by the Mcmahons


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

hahahaha

:vince2


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

DON"T TOUCH THE BEARD VINCE!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Rey Mysterio, CM Punk, Kane and Triple H all counter those "never hads" Vince just said


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

#BackTheBeard


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

They had Foley as a champion in sweat pants lol Vince


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

LEAVE THE DAMN BEARD ALONE, I'M BEING SERIOUS, VINCE IF YOU SHAVE 'DAT BEARD, THAT'S IT.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

mcmahon with that indirect mysterio burial


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

lol WE champion


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Amber B said:


> The WE.


World Entertainment.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That public humiliation.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

It always sounds like Vince is saying W E champion.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

KICK HIS FUCKING HEAD IN :bryan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I guess senile Vince forgot about Rey Mysterio. Not surprising since he can't even say "WWE" correctly anymore.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

WB Champion?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Fuq' outta here!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Gotta love heel Vince :lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Get rid of the beard.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

HHH will come out to be the face of this and stop it from happening.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

In Office Space, Milton's symbol of rebellion was the red Swingline Stapler. 

And Daniel Bryan's sign of rebellion is that damn beard! KEEP THE BEARD! KEEP THE BEARD!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The evil look Vince gave when he told DB to shake the beard was tremendous.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

shave that beard! shave that beard!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This promo shows that DB can be the face and the company and make it work.

This promo is far better than anything Cena has done in the past 5 years


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> Don't be fooled, Cena will overcome the odds.


Rise above.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

KingJohn said:


> Don't be fooled, Cena will overcome the odds.


I hope not.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow. 28 people to bring out a chair.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

9 guys to push a chair?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn they need like 8 people to bring a chair down?:lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll be genuinely impressed if Vinny Mac grew back that head of hair just to get it shaved off for this angle.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

#SAVETHEBEARD!!!!!!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Respect the beard, Vince!!!


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

How many people does it take to carry a chair?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

lol takes 45 guys to take a barber's chair to the ring.


----------



## ClobberingTime (Jun 1, 2013)

lololol! Vince bossing it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Enter HHH


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Hit a bitch with that chair. Then hit Lawler.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO. :bron3

WTF.

You can't get rid of the beard. It's gained legendary status.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Mcmahon..


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Well this is awkward


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WE CHAMPION.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

How many guys does it take to carry one damn chair fuck


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Do you really need 9 people to carry that chair?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Shave it off Vince.

SHAVE IT OFF


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

This is a fucking great segment


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Vince, you are the last person in WWE that the people know what they want


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

This whole segment would be better with a Chicago, NY, Philly, Toronto or Birmingham, England crowd.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Heh, dirtsheets were actually right this time.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

NO NO NO


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

inb4 austin rides that down the ramp


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

20 people to bring down one chair?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Vince knows what they want.

WM XXX: MASON RYAN vs RYBACK


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

SAVE THE BEARD VINCE


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vince McMahon GOAT


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

inb4 Bryan joins the Kiss My Ass Club...fuck this company


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Did they really have to get a chair that takes about 10 guys to lift


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This segment has been pretty entertaining. :lol


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Cut that shit off.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

So they have a barber chair backstage every week huh? :vince

That chair has gotten more TV time then all of 3MB has over the past month.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

"I know what they want!" :vince

:cena2


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lmao the 'WE' champion. WWF was just so much easier to say.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

My only problem with this is that it feels like a pg rehash of the SCSA McMahon feud


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Palahniuk said:


> How many people does it take to carry a chair?


1 WWE wrestler on PED's
or
5 Stagehands not on PED's. 
or
1 Alex Rodriguez.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Vince is a billionaire and gets his suits off the rack from JC Penney.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

He said WB AGAIN HA

DrINK EVERYONE


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

WWE Universe what do you want?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Don't shave the Bella Tickler


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't do it! boooo


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Oh man.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Vince didn't shave Daniel Bryan..Daniel Bryan shaved Daniel Bryan


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

You know they ain't shaving the beard, fuck they just made respect the beard shirts.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

If the beard goes, so do the already non-existant ratings


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

SAVE.US.Y2BEARD


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Vince realized the second W meant Wrestling.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is that Damien Bryan?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JUST SAY NO! JUST SAY NO!


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Heel vince is so much better


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

i wanna vote to save the beard on the APP???


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

SHAVE THAT BEARD!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

GET IN THE CHAIR!! :vince3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

GET IN DAT CHAIR :vince3


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Heel Vince should be on TV every damn week


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BRYAN, DO NOT DO IT MAN.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

In all honesty he does need to shave that shit.


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

How am I this invested in a man shaving/not shaving his beard


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

10 towels? They shaving JTG also for da ratingz?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

GET IN THE CHAIR!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

wtf


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*BRUTUS BEEFCAKE.*


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Incoming Brutus return


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BARRETT :lmao :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fucking hell. It's because of long crappy segments like these that wrestling matches will get 3123 commercials in them.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wade coming in for the job. :lmao


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Hahaha, Barrett! I love it!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Wade's going to get his head shaved isn't he.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Out of all people.. Wade Barrett?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Dafuq?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This B.s song :lol


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

LOL Wade Barret demoted to barber


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

WoWoWoKID said:


> Do you really need 9 people to carry that chair?


Barber's chairs are actually insanely heavy...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:lol OMG Barrett?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

At least Barrett gets TV time, yeah?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Wade's about to get his head kicked in.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Barrett the Barber Beefcake


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

THE JOBBER BARBER :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wade Barett? What??? Is he is the new Brutus Beefcake


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

THE BARBER BARRAGE!!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

WHY BARRETT WHY


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao trying to get Barrett's lame ass involved.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Barrett??? How random.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Wade Barret no pop hahahahaha


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh god no...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol at Wade's music. Holy fuck.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

LOL Barrett


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wade Barrett?! Seriously, this is fucking ridiculous now...


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Wade Barrett? WUT?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Barrett? What the hell?

Ah well, at least it wasn't Ed Leslie.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

zero pop for Barrett :lmao


----------



## the top guy (Apr 28, 2013)

get in the chair OR YOUR FIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Barrett...... the crowd just died.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

DAT HEAT FOR BARRETT. oh wait


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

nice way to kill the crowd


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

For a split second I thought he was going to call Beefcake down the ring.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wade :lmao I....


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Wade the barber :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wade Barrett, aka the dude's that's going to get punched in a min.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Look a random barret


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

That theme is fucking horrendous


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao Barret's getting buried.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

lol Barrett


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol this just gets better and better wtf


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Barrett finally getting pushed


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Vince dancing?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Barrett has gone from mid card, to main event barber...not sure if upgrade or downgrade


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Wade Barrett :lol


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Wade Barrett's better off being a barber with that reaction he just got


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey it's The Former IC Champion, now he the personal Barber for Vinny Mac


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Barrett is going to go bat crazy on that beard. :bron3


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Vince dancing to Barrett's entrance music rofl!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Wade Barrett?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I sense a Wade Barrett push after tonight. :lmao

Poor Barrett.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:lmao Barrett the barber


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Brutus the Barber is unavailable I guess. His head in Hogan's ass.

Barrett seriously?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

What the fuck is this :lmao

And has Barret changed his theme AGAIN? Christ...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well well well. NXT all over again. 

Wade the Barber. :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Barrett, how random :lol


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Barrett the barber :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Not a single person reacted to Wade :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Barrett has been degraded down to a barber in WWE


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Wade Barrett has been relegated to Bryan's personal jobber

Alert Pyro please


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy shit, Barrett's on Raw! :mark:


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Wade's a fucking barber now, it couldn't get worse for the poor bastard.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Barrett talking to Bryan :lmao


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Best. Gimmick. Ever.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

They have barbershop classes at bareknuckle fighta school?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wade Barrett....a barber? This is what they are doing to him? Lawd


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CROWD IS RIGHT DEAD LOL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Doesn't the beard make him more marketable? I mean....there's a fucking T-Shirt!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Wade Barrett!!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

11m
WHY BARRETT LOL


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

lol at the little amount of sense this promo makes.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Wade Barrett use to line me up back in 6 corners.*


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Reform Nexus!


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Damm his theme sucks


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That was the most random ass thing ever


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so Wade will be the first of the corporate team


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

We got to listen to Barrets entrance music again. Its been awhile since he now comes out during commercials.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

buried


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

ROFL Vince's dance
So funny thats the first eliminated and winner of NXT 3 years on


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That thumbs up Barrett gave... :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

What is the Nexus dude doing here?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao YES


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

YES BRYAN YES!!!!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Barret the lab grown beefcake


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

BARRETT'S BEARD JUST JOBBED TO BRYAN :bryan :bryan2 :dazzler


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao the ultimate Barret humiliation


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Sweeney Jobb? the barber of beat st.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

lol, Barrett actually got shaved


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

LLMFAO!

TOTAL BURIAL BY VINCE, HES GONE HAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

FLYING HEADBUTT MADE CONTACT!!!

This is just total fuxkery


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Poor Wade


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Barrett buried again :lol


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

:mark: YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! :mark:


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

FUCK

NOT BARRETT'S BEARD

NO

THAT THING IS HIS LAST SAVING GRACE


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Started off hot - went to shit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Leave him a half beard! That'd be hilarious!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

BRYAN 3:16


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What a counter :vince5


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

:buried Buried Barrage :buried


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

I guess Barrett wanted to shave today.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

D-Bry feuding with McMahon :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Wade Barrett has officially been buried

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

BLADING OMFG END OF PG


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Poor Wade Barrett.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I love how they had a camera ready in the audience.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

tyrion lannister has gotta love this


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

teh beard is here !!!!
I love it


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Would it have hurt for Barrett to get one offensive move? The guy can be a badass if they'd let him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

OMG THE BEARD IS HERE :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Barrett with dat monkey tail beard


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The beard lives. :yes


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Wade just got buried big time ha


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Barrett :buried


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This is fantastic again. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lawd.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, you be who you've always been, Bryan Danielson.

waitfuck


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Best shirt ever.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

WWE burying Barrett again. fpalm


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Yessss the shirt!


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

Now I just feel bad for Barret. I have feeling he is gone.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:lmao 

This is one of the GOAT segments.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 
BEST SHIRT IN HISTORY!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

yup


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

:lmao :lmao awesome


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

THE SHIRT


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

DB vs Vinny Mac....book it!


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

The beard is here love it


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

That Shirt :mark: :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NO BUYS


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

THE BEARD IS HERE :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i love that shirt


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

So ive kind of been like half watching it but why is wade barret out there


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

The Beard Is Here!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I think we're in for a good Raw tonight!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

HE ACTUALLY WORE THAT SHIRT


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

lol, poor Wade.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

The beard is here :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

THE BEARD IS HERE! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Way to do a new shirt plug :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Bryan just won life


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

... so who's bag did Barrett shit in?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Beard is here :yes :yes :yes


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

brie bella must hate that beard.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, horrid shirt aside, good segment.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That was a great segment


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

OH. MY. GOD.

That shirt is one of the best things I've seen :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Barrett needs to just leave WWE already. This can't happen anymore.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler, stop talking. You make everything sound uncool.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I wouldn't mind if he went back to this beard though










that's still pretty lengthy, just looks alot cleaner


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

They went through a lot just to bury Barrett


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

lol amazing 20 mins segment

The beard is here! :lawler


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan vs Vince

:mark:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Be careful kicking that coat Vince, you'll tear your quads!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ricardo's back!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vince! :lmao

That will be a gif by the end of the night :lmao


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

I can imagine Barrett running a part-time barbers back home in Lancashire for his mates out the pub.


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Fantastic segment!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wade Barrett brought his sack to the ring and got it kicked in.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The beard is here! :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Barrett is half the man and has half the beard that Bryan does! :bryan


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> I sense a Wade Barrett push after tonight. :lmao


that's a joke, right?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

That shirt :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH Ricardo is back, I guess Del Rio can get a reaction again


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

King best start practising
THE BEARD IS HEEEEERE


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

When is everyone expecting Barrett to be fired?


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

push him to the limit!


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Whoa Ricardo is looking pretty scrawny now that he's off the roids.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Someone just nabbed themselves a suit.. Not bad.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Good mic skill there by Bryan.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ricardo is back...


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Jadakiss need to remix "The Champ Is Here" for D Bryan.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

ToddTheBod said:


> When is everyone expecting Barrett to be fired?


Christmas-time


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

That was amazing. :lmao


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Lmao at Vince doing the twist and shout on Bryan's suit jacket


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Barrett, 

Good luck in TNA


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> I wouldn't mind if he went back to this beard though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree, keep the beard but at least shape it or something


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

5 seconds before this thread is soggy with Pyro tears :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So is wade the only guy who could have gotten shaved in that segment?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Woot, ricardo is back


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Daniel Bryan DESTROYED Cena on that promo...promo of the year nominee


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Swagger should be the one getting Barretts treatment but oh well, smoke weed kids! it gets you far


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Barrett is half the man and has half the beard that Bryan does! :bryan


And Barrett has half the brain that you do.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Barrett needs to just leave WWE already. This can't happen anymore.


Knew it

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

ADR will finally be getting some reactions now 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

TankOfRate said:


> 5 seconds before this thread is soggy with Pyro tears :lmao


#pray4Tyrion


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Can't wait for ADR to come out to crickets once again.


----------



## the top guy (Apr 28, 2013)

a 20 min segment just to push a new shirt and were so dumb we ate it up and gona buy a million of them shirts sad.That segment really was just to sell those shirts HAHAHAHA


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Scotty Cuzz said:


> Whoa Ricardo is looking pretty scrawny now that he's off the roids.


Ricardo wasn't on steroids. Did he look like it before? Hell no.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Somebody on suicide watch for pyro? :lmao


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Wade Barrett's been buried so much i'm surprised he's not reached the earth's core yet.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> When is everyone expecting Barrett to be fired?


I'm expecting a scizophrenic barrett, left side to camera with a beard, talking to right side to camera without, losing his shit..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> 5 seconds before this thread is soggy with Pyro tears :lmao


Too late.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Why didn't the commentators talk about the Nexus history between Bryan and Barrett?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Good start to the show


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> I wouldn't mind if he went back to this beard though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He really should go back to that.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Trifektah said:


> Be careful kicking that coat Vince, you'll tear your quads!


:lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The biggest things I took from that segment:
1. DB wants to make Cena tap out.
2. Barrett is a chump.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

strong way to open Raw. I know I shouldn't be buying into this and deep down i know Cena is going to win but.... DAMN I think Bryan is going over!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Best promo in a long time. God i wish i went to it unk3


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rockstar said:


> Ricardo wasn't on steroids. Did he look like it before? Hell no.


What did Ricardo get suspended for then?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Well that segment was incredibly stupid. What was the point of it? Did it sell a PPV? Did it further a main event feud? Is Daniel Bryan's character that he's got a huge beard? What reason is there for Vince not to like the beard? Because Bryan looks unkempt and scruffy? He already pointed out a whole bunch of other reasons why he doesn't like Bryan-ex. he's short and built like a toothpick. So ultimately, even if he shaved the beard, Vince still wouldn't like him, deeming the whole thing pointless. Then, they just sent Barrett out there to be the punching bag for no reason...

If they were trying to recreate Austin's corporate make over, the failed miserably. Listen, WWE. Stop trying to do the 2013 version of things. Be unique and original.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Second best promo of the year behind Mark Henry


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

BeautifulDisaster said:


> Why didn't the commentators talk about the Nexus history between Bryan and Barrett?


The fuck is a Nexus? :vince3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheWannabeWriter said:


> Oh Barrett,
> 
> Good luck in TNA


TNA would make him a world champion in 6 months


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Barrett always gets buried in non match segments. REminds me of when HHH kicked him in the nuts.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

BeautifulDisaster said:


> Why didn't the commentators talk about the Nexus history between Bryan and Barrett?


I guess they forgot....again.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Wade to become Two-Face, you read it here folks!


----------



## Buzzard. (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah, what did he get suspended for?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Way Buried

:berried

#Cut4Pyro


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The host?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Miz on commentary. Automatic segment failure.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Ugh. Miz is useless.

Ah well. RVD!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Ah, fuck. Now there's three cunts on commentary?*


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Miz at ringside , can you feel the excitement


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

RVD!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

One of a Kind


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

wkdsoul said:


> Wade to become Two-Face, you read it here folks!


Well if it gets him a push. I'm THAT desperate.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

We RVD now :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Miz is the "official" host for everything that is terrible.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Miz on commentary. Oh boy! /sarcasm


----------



## the top guy (Apr 28, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Well that segment was incredibly stupid. What was the point of it? Did it sell a PPV? Did it further a main event feud? Is Daniel Bryan's character that he's got a huge beard? What reason is there for Vince not to like the beard? Because Bryan looks unkempt and scruffy? He already pointed out a whole bunch of other reasons why he doesn't like Bryan-ex. he's short and built like a toothpick. So ultimately, even if he shaved the beard, Vince still wouldn't like him, deeming the whole thing pointless. Then, they just sent Barrett out there to be the punching bag for no reason...
> 
> If they were trying to recreate Austin's corporate make over, the failed miserably. Listen, WWE. Stop trying to do the 2013 version of things. Be unique and original.


to sell fear the beard shirts that was the point and no one else caught this?


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Why is their a host for Summerslam?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, look. It's RVD. 

I am _le tired_ looking at him.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

How anyone can care for The Miz with that shit eating grin is beyond me.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Rob Van Dam, one of a kind!


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Is Miz gonna cost RVD the match and challenge him to SS?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Miz is host of Summerslam. Ugh.

RVD time.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Be careful kicking that coat Vince, you'll tear your quads!


Did somebody say quads :nash


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Way to follow up that great segment by putting Miz on commentary. Time to mute the TV, don't think it'll effect Del Rio's reaction.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Closing in on a victory, 20 seconds in? Fuck that.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

How long until Miz just gives up and settles into a comfortable life of being a talking head on VH1 clip shows?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ricardo can fuck off.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Hah, "severe injury"...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

serious injury? :lol


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Returning from a severe injury

Are you kidding me? :lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

SILENCE. :lmao


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

"serious injury" lol


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Well that segment was incredibly stupid. What was the point of it? Did it sell a PPV? Did it further a main event feud? Is Daniel Bryan's character that he's got a huge beard? What reason is there for Vince not to like the beard? Because Bryan looks unkempt and scruffy? He already pointed out a whole bunch of other reasons why he doesn't like Bryan-ex. he's short and built like a toothpick. So ultimately, even if he shaved the beard, Vince still wouldn't like him, deeming the whole thing pointless. Then, they just sent Barrett out there to be the punching bag for no reason...
> 
> If they were trying to recreate Austin's corporate make over, the failed miserably. Listen, WWE. Stop trying to do the 2013 version of things. Be unique and original.


Fully agree I loved Bryan's promo but overall the segment was just awkward a lacklustre rip off of the Attitude era


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Severe injury :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Injury. don't they mean wellness violation.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Well that segment was incredibly stupid. What was the point of it? Did it sell a PPV? Did it further a main event feud? Is Daniel Bryan's character that he's got a huge beard? What reason is there for Vince not to like the beard? Because Bryan looks unkempt and scruffy? He already pointed out a whole bunch of other reasons why he doesn't like Bryan-ex. he's short and built like a toothpick. So ultimately, even if he shaved the beard, Vince still wouldn't like him, deeming the whole thing pointless. Then, they just sent Barrett out there to be the punching bag for no reason...
> 
> If they were trying to recreate Austin's corporate make over, the failed miserably. Listen, WWE. Stop trying to do the 2013 version of things. Be unique and original.


It did further the storyline. it showed that DB rejected the corp. make over. Its going to play into when he goes over Cena at SS, only to have the new Corp Champ Orton cash in MITB to screw DB out of his first WWE title.

And why would Vince like the beard? Vince always wanted the WWE champion to be clean cut and confirm to his wishes. 

The segment was perfect.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

CoverD said:


> Hah, "severe injury"...


Lol right?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Ricardo :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Injury unk2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This should be a pretty fun match. RVD looked awesome on SmackDown in that Triple Threat.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Not even Ricardo can help Del Rio. Crickets everywhere.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Roidriguez


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This crowd sucks. Even RVD didn't really get a reaction. Poor Del Rio never had a chance.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

"Returning from a severe injury."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ADR needs to ditch the price is right music and return to his original. And he needs to come out with the nice car every week again.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Alberto Not Over! (opps, I mean Alberto Del Rio)


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> How long until Miz just gives up and settles into a comfortable life of being a talking head on VH1 clip shows?


That is Chris Jericho's spot, and he will whoop that child's ass if he tries.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another no reaction for Del Rio :lmao


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

That heat was deafening. Del Rio is so over.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lol Once again no type of reaction for Del Rio


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

Damn, I was hoping they were phasing out Rodriguez.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

And now returning from a severe drug-induced bender---er, I mean injury....RICARDO


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

By gawd by gawd I cant believe it, no reaction for Del Rio, wow i'm in shock.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So why is the miz here for this match?


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Anyone else hearing the pindrops?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Miz is still employed?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ricardo is back :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

And the crowd goes Mild!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

God I hope Christian wins just so ADR can get out of the title picture. He has fallen completely flat, he needs to go away for awhile or something


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

are we actully seeing a beard vs beard feud...watch out Sandow


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ricardo should pass us that bucket because we're sick of Del Rio.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

what exactly is in his bucket?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> How long until Miz just gives up and settles into a comfortable life of being a talking head on VH1 clip shows?


MIZ HEADROOM!! 

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> So is wade the only guy who could have gotten shaved in that segment?


Well I assume they'll wrestle later tonight - so it would have had to been a heel wrestler with a beard. Wyatt Family is out. Sandow needs his beard. I guess Curtis Axel could have worked. Seth Rollins wouldn't make any sense. Maybe Swagger?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is Miz on commentary?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

And no fucks were given after Del Rio came out.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

From the Bleacher Report RE: Ricardo's suspension

*"There is no official word yet on what Ricardo Rodriguez was suspended for but there's online rumors that he had been taking fat burners. Independent wrestler Leva Bates, who is a good friend of Ricardo's, made a post this morning about him being suspended for using fat burners. Her post was quickly deleted. Another Indy wrestler, JD Maverick, made a reference to fat burners in a Facebook post he made:

"So weird that some WWE Superstars get arrested for DUI's, pot, and other illegal activity AND don't get suspended…yet fat burners from GNC get you 30 days? GTFO."
*

There's plenty of over the counter stuff on the ban list in MLB, NFL etc. I'm not surprised..


----------



## Buzzard. (Aug 5, 2013)

How did Miz recover from that loss to Triple H back in late '08


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

That made no sense, Miz.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

go home miz


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL at Christian looking at the TV


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Slider575 said:


> God I hope Christian wins just so ADR can get out of the title picture. He has fallen completely flat, he needs to go away for awhile or something


He's always been flat and will always be WHC champ or #1 contender, DAT Mexican Market share


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

lets go RVD


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Miz being a corporate douche. How is this guy a face?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Miz? Cole? Lawler?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Why is Miz on commentary again?


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Another reason why the World Heavyweight Championship means next to nothing today is because the champion always seems to be in the first match of the night on free shows.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Another no reaction for Del Rio :lmao


They can have a match Del Rio vs Miz for who can get the least reaction match.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

SP103 said:


> From the Bleacher Report RE: Ricardo's suspension
> 
> *"There is no official word yet on what Ricardo Rodriguez was suspended for but there's online rumors that he had been taking fat burners. Independent wrestler Leva Bates, who is a good friend of Ricardo's, made a post this morning about him being suspended for using fat burners. Her post was quickly deleted. Another Indy wrestler, JD Maverick, made a reference to fat burners in a Facebook post he made:
> 
> ...


Yeah I had assumed it was something like that


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> So why is the miz here for this match?


Interference probably.
Vintage WWE :cole3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Setsuka said:


> what exactly is in his bucket?


A towel.

Why is there a towel in a bucket? Why does the WWE give Miz a mic?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

RVD has looked better and better as the weeks have gone on IMO. He's not as fast as he used to be, but he's still a hell of a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

wkdsoul said:


> I'm expecting a scizophrenic barrett, left side to camera with a beard, talking to right side to camera without, losing his shit..


If there was a God, maybe..


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Having Ricardo speak for 30 seconds before Del Rio enters just kills any type of heat he'd get anyway


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Where is that lone ADR fan on this forum? lol What's he think about ADR getting crickets every week?


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

ADR is just... Awful.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheeJayBee said:


> Another reason why the World Heavyweight Championship means next to nothing today is because the champion always seems to be in the first match of the night on free shows.


Just wait until the WHC match on a PPV is on the preshow, its going to happen


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> How long until Miz just gives up and settles into a comfortable life of being a talking head on VH1 clip shows?


This. And hopefully by the end of the year.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

This crowd tonight...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> They can have a match Del Rio vs Miz for who can get the least reaction in an empty arena match.


Fixed


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Since we're on commercial break, a digression.

Anyone else get Sad Pyro Red Rep?


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Lillyart_14 said:


> ADR is just... Awful.



This.

Del Rio is one of the worst professional wrestlers to ever hold the WHC.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Stad said:


> Where is that lone ADR fan on this forum? lol What's he think about ADR getting crickets every week?


He's busy wrestling RVD right now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Del Rio vs Christian....









If Christian can't incite some type of crowd participation for that match against ADR of all people, naturally or not, I just don't know anymore.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Stad said:


> Where is that lone ADR fan on this forum? lol What's he think about ADR getting crickets every week?


I'm an ADR fan and I couldn't give two fucks


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Palahniuk said:


> He's busy wrestling RVD right now.


(Y)


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Stad said:


> Where is that lone ADR fan on this forum? lol What's he think about ADR getting crickets every week?


He has a nice slap kick though

:HHH2


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Alberto DAT REACTION coming out to silence again. Could hear a church mouse piss on cotton. 

Of the hundreds of millions of Hispanics in the world, this is the boring fuckstick that got a forced push for 2 years?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BeautifulDisaster said:


> This.
> 
> Del Rio is one of the worst professional wrestlers to ever hold the WHC.


He is just below David Arquette


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> How long until Miz just gives up and settles into a comfortable life of being a talking head on VH1 clip shows?


He is a company guy through and through. He's going to be here forever.

_Forever_


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Off topic for a moment here but I'm hoping ESPN or someone will cut in when A-ROID takes his first At-Bat after being suspended 211 games. 

Fraud.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Cole didn't mention the app!!!


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Miz is the host of Summerslam?! Fuck!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

so I go AFK after the opening segment, and come back to hear Cole say the "host" of Summerslam is Miz? :lmao Miz has peaked, folks.


----------



## Buzzard. (Aug 5, 2013)

This may sound ridiculous, but they should give either Rock or Brock the world title to make it relevant again


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"We're joined by the guy we're paying too much not to use, so hey, whatever, look at him. Eurgh."


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nobody ever mentions the heat Del Rio gets during his matches though?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> Alberto DAT REACTION coming out to silence again. Could hear a church mouse piss on cotton.
> 
> Of the hundreds of millions of Hispanics in the world, this is the boring fuckstick that got a forced push for 2 years?


If only Sin Cara wasnt full of botches


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BATTLE OF THE KICKS


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Miz fake tan looks hilarious.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Shut up Miz.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Of course Del Rio moved out of the way of the Rolling Thunder. 

RVD hit it going down the the front of the ring rather than to the side. 

EDIT: See, now that Del Rio was in the right spot, he hit it.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Cole didn't mention the app!!!


:vince6


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Miz you are not must see.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Del Rio may be getting crickets every night, but he's a fucking heat magnet on this forum. IF ONLY OUR BOOS MATTERED


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Can't believe i use to like The Miz, dude is god awful now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Asenath said:


> Since we're on commercial break, a digression.
> 
> Anyone else get Sad Pyro Red Rep?


Why did he red rep you? Not like you where laughing at Barrett - you know, like everyone else.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Stad said:


> Where is that lone ADR fan on this forum? lol What's he think about ADR getting crickets every week?


I like Del Rio because he is very good wrestler, he is easily one of the best wrestlers on the roster at the moment. I couldn't car less if people don't shout 'boo' at him.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> He is just below David Arquette


He's far below him. Arquette is 100 times more entertaining than Del Rio. Ready to Rumble > Del Rio's whole careeer.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Miz is so pathetic it's not even funny


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That Sin Cara Bucket :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The bucket botch lol


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Miz is a mess on commentary.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

why wasnt that a dq?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

He's getting a title shot.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> He is a company guy through and through. He's going to be here forever.
> 
> _Forever_


Today had been such a good day.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Your WHC ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, that was quick. :lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

good thing we have No Job Rob on the roster to make the WHC look even more worthless.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Okay, so it looks like RVD's gonna get added to the WHC match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So the WHC loses. UGH stupid WWE booking


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Every time RVD does that senton, I fear that he will fall straight on his neck or the back of his head.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Nobody ever mentions the heat Del Rio gets during his matches though?


It'd weaken their arguments against him
Da fuq is the WHC doing jobbing


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Woot! RVD!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Take notes Christian.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

If ADR wasn't the champion him losing all the time wouldn't bother me.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

YES-BURY that fucker. 

Dead.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Even a bucket can beat ADR. What a WHC


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Head first off the bucket that sounded wierd


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bucket has Superpowers..


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ the bucket botch. :lol

This night is full of lulz so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Off topic for a moment here but I'm hoping ESPN or someone will cut in when A-ROID takes his first At-Bat after being suspended 211 games.
> 
> Fraud.


Yeah. Unlike Big Sloppy, ARod at least admitted to it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL RVD FOR CHAMPION 

OH SHIT RVD VS ZIGGLER YES


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Should've been a title match. Worthless champion, worthless belt.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bucket Botch reminds me of the dying days of Nitro


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

sucks for you Ricardo


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Why is the Miz talking about beating the champ causing momentum? So two straight RAWs the WHC wrestles in the first 90 minutes and loses?

What kind of champ booking is that?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao what the fuck?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Since we're on commercial break, a digression.
> 
> Anyone else get Sad Pyro Red Rep?


Yepp, he must be really upset :


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

DAT heat


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

Dat Ricardo face turn


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

yes! yes! yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss! Thank gawd!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dammmmmn I didn't see that coming. I guess Ricardo is turning face. Not good for ADR.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Stad said:


> Can't believe i use to like The Miz, dude is god awful now.


*Now?*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Best thing Del Rio has ever done right there.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

HOW DARE YOU


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Come on Ricardo! Face turn you fool. 

Maybe not.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

No 5 star frog splash. FOH


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

What a sexy pin.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Awww.. Poor Ricardo.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Fucked up.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fuck Del Rio. Ricardo is awesome.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Face turn for Ricardo?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That happened.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice stuff.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

HAAAAAAAAAAHa


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Ricardo to be future endeavored by tomorrow night.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

WOAH. I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

I saw that coming


----------



## Buzzard. (Aug 5, 2013)

How did I know this was gonna happen


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

It finally happened he finally turned on him!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

ERMEHGAD!!!! A Del Rio crowd reaction! :mark:


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Ricardo back to the DL!


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Del Rio is just a piece of trash, and I don't mean just in Kayfabe. Why did he stiff hit RicRod there in the head for with that bucket? WTF is wrong with him? The guy needs to learn how to care for the person you are in the ring with. Its not just about you.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Ricardo fail a drug test on his way to the arena?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"THAT'S for getting suspended and taking away my slightest chance at heat"


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay..


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Ah I see now what the bucket was for...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Oshit, face Ricardo coming.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Lame finish


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Babyface Ricardo? :mark:


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Now i think Christian will win.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

...and no one cares :lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao They're really pushing for Del Rio heat.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Buzzard said:


> This may sound ridiculous, but they should give either Rock or Brock the world title to make it relevant again


I think Lesnar being champion is in his new contract somewhere, but I highly doubt either of them would be WHC. That has been a secondary title for too long


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ricardo face turn? He finally debuts?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fucker flew


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HOLY FUCK LOL


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

:lmao It took him turning on Ricardo to finally get heat!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Del Rio heelin' it up!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

da fuck, man :sadpanda

at least ADR is getting DAT HEAT


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

dat heat, and ricardo just took some good bumps


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Good to see Del Rio finally turn on Ricardo. Now it's time to fire that un-funny, fat goof ball.

edit: :lol at Del Rio finally getting some reaction from the crowd.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Hes dead


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:lmao how desperate, so they're gonna go with the bullying a manager angle in order for him to get heat because he hasn't got the personality to get it himself :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

:mark: ALBERTO DEL RIO!! :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Punishment for Ricardo


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't think I've ever said this before but I love that leg scissor roll up that Van Dam does. Looks really cool


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

It was a matter of time


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ricardo is burning the fat off tonight.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

And Ricardo is dead


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Del Rio actually getting heat.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn del rio went ham on ricardo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Can't trust them damn Mexicans.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

That was actually pretty cool.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Such a stupid segment right now


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Yep Del Rio gets no reaction right guys?


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

I love this aggressive Del Rio. This is how you get a heel over, not by having them run away whenever somebody challenges them. Have them absolutely kill some guys.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Welp, Ricardo getting released....


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

What is the point of this? Ricardo and Alberto were bosom buddies, then he returns from an 'injury' and then turns on him. WHY?! It wasn't built up to or hinted at ever...This is a Russo swerve at its best. Random turn with no point.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Ricardo comes back from a "severe injury" to suffer another "severe injury"


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

HOLYSHIT


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Finally some nice heat for Del Rio.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ricardo for WHC.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

SWERVE!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

now send back Ricardo to NXT


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

:lmao
that single "Si Si Si" guy


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

So that's Ricardo's face turn?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, he got a reaction. Should just beat the shit out of Ricardo every week.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't understand how some people think Wade's career is dead. He's still relatively young, has had one major angle (Nexus) already, has held the IC title, and now is using his status to do some jobbing. Not everyone can be in a title picture, but he'll eventually get his time he continues to work hard.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So is this public embarrassment for the suspension?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ahwell at least Ricardo can split from that useless bloke


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

ADR MASTER HEEL


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

The end of the bucket


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Does anyone know the story behind the bucket?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

um did ricardo fail another test or get fired?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

hahhahah was someone chanting "HEAT! HEAT! HEAT! HEAT!" because Del Rio was finally getting heat??

oh never mind that's just his "Si" chant. Still..


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Not gonna lie that was an awesome beat down lol


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

And ADR yells the only reason why he is WHC lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Damn people hate the fact Del Rio got heat don't they fpalm


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I think ADR is the only heel people actually hate. All of the other heels are cheered on by smarks.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Poor Ricardo


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

BORK LASER to appear tonight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus. That looked sick.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Most heat ADR ever got.

Too bad Ricardo was the best thing about him.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Face Ricardo = Christian as World Champion!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Though wouldn't it have been better to write off Ricardo's suspension like this?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

inb4 Ricardo's the new Santino.

AND OMFGGGG, THE GOAT VS THE BITW. SOMEONE HOLD ME, MY INNER MARK IS SHAKING.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

too bad they had to waste that sick beatdown on someone noone cares about like del rio


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Where was Christian?


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Curtis Axel! wow! Why are you on tv...


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

cheap heat lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

punk v axel should be good stuff


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Did Ricardo get strike 2 already?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> What is the point of this? Ricardo and Alberto were bosom buddies, then he returns from an 'injury' and then turns on him. WHY?! It wasn't built up to or hinted at ever...This is a Russo swerve at its best. Random turn with no point.


Del Rio has been on a losing streak, blames it on Ricardo. Problem solved. It's the equivalent to a team on a losing streak firing their coach.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Dubbletrousers said:


> Yep Del Rio gets no reaction right guys?


When the only way a guy can get any sort of heat is to beat the crap out of a babyface who isn't even a wrestler, that's kinda sad.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Haha you can clearly see del rio drop kick the shoulders. If he did on his actual head we would have seen a beheading on Live TV. lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really trying to get heat on Del Rio. And it worked... for tonight. It'll be back to business next week.

It still amazes me they try so much with the guy, but then the far better and proven heat magnet when put it something that matters, Barrett, is the whipping boy to anyone.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The Brown Horatio said:


> :lmao how desperate, so they're gonna go with the bullying a manager angle in order for him to get heat because he hasn't got the personality to get it himself :lmao:lmao:lmao


Or you know.. This is just a way to punish Rodriguez for violating the drug policy. That or just to write him off television permanently


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

God, Axel is such an ugly fucker. Who the heck told him that he could be a professional wrestler? He doesn't even have the charm to make up for it.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Inb4 Brock shows up during Axel/Punk.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ricardo to screw ADR at SS!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

There were at least three wrestlers or former wrestlers at ringside who did nothing during that assault. Roddy Piper, back in his early 90s commentary career, ran in at the slightest provocation. I don't know what my point is, but I'd like if Roddy Piper beat the shit outta someone tonight.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, that was a fucked up half hour. Hope the show picks up from here. Wow. Just shockingly bad.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> When the only way a guy can get any sort of heat is to beat the crap out of a babyface who isn't even a wrestler, that's kinda sad.


We've seen far worse.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> When the only way a guy can get any sort of heat is to beat the crap out of a babyface who isn't even a wrestler, that's kinda sad.


This

It wasn't even a ton of heat.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Arcade said:


> I think ADR is the only heel people actually hate. All of the other heels are cheered on by smarks.


And that's why he's champion I guess.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> too bad they had to waste that sick beatdown on someone noone cares about like del rio


I don't think they wasted it. That segment may have helped him finally get over as a heel.


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Does anyone know the story behind the bucket?


No idea.

He just started to come out with it when ADR turned face.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

You guys are fucking trash observers. I really dont understand your perception on "Alberto Del Rio gets no heat, boring, etc." That crowd was obviously into it and youre going to have to face reality one day.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Alan Partridge :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Del Rio has been on a losing streak, blames it on Ricardo. Problem solved. It's the equivalent to a team on a losing streak firing their coach.


Ricardo hasn't even been around for a month. And a losing streak? It was like...2 matches. 

As I said, it was out of left field. No build, foreshadowing, nothing. Its a Russo swerve. It just happens because.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Well 'El Local' will be attacking ADR in a few weeks.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

SubZero3:16 said:


> God, Axel is such an ugly fucker.


Girl...


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Love Del Rio's brutality.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Now he needs to bring back the car entrance and all is forgiven


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dubbletrousers said:


> Yep Del Rio gets no reaction right guys?


That was not a reaction for Del Rio.

It was a reaction for Ricardo and him getting beat up.

Del Rio cant get heat without him, we saw what happened for the month on his own.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> When the only way a guy can get any sort of heat is to beat the crap out of a babyface who isn't even a wrestler, that's kinda sad.


Ricardo is a wrestler. I guarantee you in a few months he'll be in midcard matches left and right.


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Don't really see that as being 'cheap'. Seems like they're playing up the ruthless side of his character which emerged at Payback when he kicked the fuck out of Ziggler.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Does anyone know the story behind the bucket?


He tricked Big Show, the bucket supposedly having confetti in it but it actually had water so he poured it all over him. Ever since the bucket just stuck around


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I like Curtis Axel dude. I don't care what anybody says.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

connormurphy13 said:


> I don't understand how some people think Wade's career is dead. *He's still relatively young,* has had one major angle (Nexus) already, has held the IC title, and now is using his status to do some jobbing. Not everyone can be in a title picture, but he'll eventually get his time he continues to work hard.


he's not "relatively young"...32 years old and not ever gaining any traction in the WWE despite having multiple upper-midcard runs is pretty much a sure sign that he's not going anywhere bro.


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

Del Rio has been getting great heat since he turned heel, he's really solidifying himself as the top heel in the company right now


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TankOfRate said:


> "THAT'S for getting suspended and taking away my slightest chance at heat"


Yep! :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Stad said:


> Ricardo to screw ADR at SS!


They're not giving the title to Christian.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Well, that was a fucked up half hour. Hope the show picks up from here. Wow. Just shockingly bad.


I totally disagree, I think it's a very good Raw so far.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

When you combine all the national chains together, there's gotta be like 226 pizza commercials during a 3 hour raw telecast.

I guess these companies just assume that wrestling fans inhale cheese to survive?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got a bad feeling that Ricardo will be fired by the end of the week. I hope not. I want WWE to Ricardo with Sin Cara and have them be two best Mexican friends that get into zany situations as visitors in America. Like getting lost on the way to the arena. Trying to order Taco Bell. Trying to pick up chicks using a Spanish to English handbook.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm happy WWE think the same as me. ADR was better without Ricardo, also lol at IWC calling lame this good segment and overrating that corny shit segment Bryan, Step, Vince and Wade did.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ricardo will screw Del Rio at Summerslam. Christian wins the title.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> We've seen far worse.


Yeah, by guys who weren't world champions...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Headliner said:


> They're not giving the title to Christian.


RVD triple threat


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Ricardo hasn't even been around for a month. And a losing streak? It was like...2 matches.
> 
> As I said, it was out of left field. No build, foreshadowing, nothing. Its a Russo swerve. It just happens because.


Not every swerve needs intricate foreshadowing, for God's sake fpalm This isn't an Agatha Christie novel


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> he's not "relatively young"...32 years old and not ever gaining any traction in the WWE despite having multiple upper-midcard runs is pretty much a sure sign that he's not going anywhere bro.


they should just put him in the tag team division.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Somewhere, Eva Marie is telling executives she can speak spanish and be Del Rio's new manager.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

If you want to praise ADR for being a wrestler than I would much rather see Cesaro wrestle than ADR. If only they had another guy for that Mexican support, Sin Cara is a bust, Mysterio is too old


----------



## Buzzard. (Aug 5, 2013)

Punk vs Axel just says Lesnar appearance


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> There were at least three wrestlers or former wrestlers at ringside who did nothing during that assault. Roddy Piper, back in his early 90s commentary career, ran in at the slightest provocation. I don't know what my point is, but I'd like if Roddy Piper beat the shit outta someone tonight.


Well to be fair one was JBL who pretty much did this to his Cabinet and when he gave HBK a job. Plus it's that "Facebook/White Guilt" outrage where you're pissed at something, but not enough to actually do anything about it.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

LVblizzard said:


> I totally disagree, I think it's a very good Raw so far.


I agree. Although to me, this is the final nail in the coffin for Barrett. He's buried beyond salvage at this stage.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cody DAT BOI CODY!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rhodes :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Aid180 said:


> I've got a bad feeling that Ricardo will be fired by the end of the week. I hope not. I want WWE to Ricardo with Sin Cara and have them be two best Mexican friends that get into zany situations as visitors in America. Like getting lost on the way to the arena. Trying to order Taco Bell. Trying to pick up chicks using a Spanish to English handbook.


Would watch that sitcom.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Cody!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Girl...


He is! I'm not taking it back :flip


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"WrestleMania NY/NJ Rocks."

Um, I don't think so. fpalm


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

YEY! :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

They got a positive out of those Mania 29 viewer numbers on Saturday night?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> Or you know.. This is just a way to punish Rodriguez for violating the drug policy. That or just to write him off television permanently


Ricardo's been of television for about a month, if they wanted to write him off permanently they would have just kept him of tv instead of bringing him back and saying he's back from a severe injury.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh...the box is leaking.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice, mic time for Rhodes.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Sandow time :mark:


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

CODY RHODES!!! BEST IN THE WORLD!!!

DEM MIC SKILLZ!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rhodes and Sandow segment! :mark:


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Something soaking wet in that box.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is that box leaking fluid? 

Did Cody Jizz on the briefcase then mail it to Raw via UPS?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Fake Briefcase

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

This story line only makes Cody look like the bigger douche.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

60 seconds per post is ridiculous, should be like 30 IMO.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I can never get enough of Damien calling Sin Cara an anemic, pathetic piece of vermin :lol


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Can't wait for Sandow to cash in for a Rhodes/Sandow WHC feud.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Headliner said:


> They're not giving the title to Christian.


It's a good thing there's that briefcase!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Sandow is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOLD. THAT MUSIC THOUGH. :lol


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lmao That music is still hilarious.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So the story is Cody being a bitch because he lost at MITB. 

You're welcome :sandow


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Why is everyone on Tumblr saying Richardo's getting suspended again?

I don't see any threads about this on here..


----------



## Maag (Jul 23, 2013)

I know im a little late but that opening segment...wow. On a brighter note looking forward to a Sandow Rhodes segment


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This is why nobody watches Smackdown. We don't have too to watch Smackdown. Everything important is just recapped on RAW.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this Blue Briefcase feud is more interesting than the actual WHC title picture. That's fucking sad.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This Rhodes/Sandow promo is just legendary. :lmao


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This actually happened on smackdown haha


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Apparently, Cody Rhodes wraps gifts the same way I do.*


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

That segment was awesome


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

The music made it so much more dramatic. lol.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

What's the name of that song?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I missed this RAW with Cody and Sandow. Wow they just copied Stone Cold and The Rock with the Smoking Skull Belt over the bridge.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> they should just put him in the tag team division.


On his own, with his new TwoFace gimmick!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> This story line only makes Cody look like the bigger douche.


He's the new Sheamus in that way.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Great raw so far


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Wait, they're building a midcard feud?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Slider575 said:


> If you want to praise ADR for being a wrestler than I would much rather see Cesaro wrestle than ADR. If only they had another guy for that Mexican support, Sin Cara is a bust, Mysterio is too old


It still doesn't take away that Del Rio is a very good performer in the ring.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Awesome segment but I don't need to watch them recap it on every show for two weeks straight. This company is the definition of overkill.

(also, it makes me bitter that they rarely use video packages on PPV these days)


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Rhodes Scholars feud is so good right now.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice to see build up for the feud between DA GOAT Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow the intellectual savior!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Damien seems more like a Yuppie in this angle than a "genius" I'm really really fucking liking that though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Now they better have a match at Summerslam.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

OMG, that briefcase


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm not even going to ask how Cody was able to find that thing, lol.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The briefcase seen better days


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

ew


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Aid180 said:


> I've got a bad feeling that Ricardo will be fired by the end of the week. I hope not. I want WWE to Ricardo with Sin Cara and have them be two best Mexican friends that get into zany situations as visitors in America. Like getting lost on the way to the arena. Trying to order Taco Bell. Trying to pick up chicks using a Spanish to English handbook.


They could call it Amigos del alma (Bosom Buddies)


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I like how over the course of less than 2 weeks the briefcase has rusted and lost paint...

#WWElogic


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Damian should have hired the shield here to give them something non-boring to do.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Poor Sandow :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey its Daniel Bry... Wait hold on a second.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Hornswaggle is in the case, incoming swerve


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> Rhodes Scholars feud is so good right now.


Aside from the unfunny jokes with the briefcase, I think it's good too.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Daniel Bryan didn't have black hair earlier....

:dazzler


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

The WWE keeps insisting on putting their babyfaces in suits. I just don't get it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"Thank you" chant :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Shouldn't Vince or Triple H be involved in this segment, since ya know Cody stole it and all.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

and crickets


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

wkdsoul said:


> On his own, with his new TwoFace gimmick!


But which one will be the tag team champions?


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

cody's not over


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

It's so quiet. Like, damn.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I think Sandow has some fans, ha ha.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shit segment is shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

You can hear a pin drop.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Does anyone else hear some ambience? It's kind of dark toned


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So now he has the actual contract...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

This feud is amazing.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*LOL his contract is on one single piece of papyrus printer paper.*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The crowd, out of sympathy, will fill the remainder of this segment with a soothing hissing noise
sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Arrest Cody Rhodes!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dead crowd during this segment.

GREAT CROWD REACTION!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Hypno said:


> Somewhere, Eva Marie is telling executives she can speak spanish and be Del Rio's new manager.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

LVblizzard said:


> I don't think they wasted it. That segment may have helped him finally get over as a heel.


only for tonight. del rio's overness could/would never carry over.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

The crowd is so silent that you could hear the briefcase make a THUNDEROUS impact as it hit the mats.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ryback in before the job


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Love jbl on com


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

JBL is awesome 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Henry vs Ryback! Should be ten times better than their WM match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ahhh Henry/Ryback is going to be so awful.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

.....


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Shield interference incoming


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Of all the WM matches to get a rematch, it's Henry vs. Ryback.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This Rhodes/Sandow feud is one of the most interesting feuds currently.

Also, Henry/Ryback? Really? Didn't they learn with that match at WrestleMania?


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

AHH FFS RYBACK IS GONNA GET HIS WIN BACK


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Whatever.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sandow won the case fair and square and Cody is being a douche so of course he's the face fpalm WWE logic


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

EmbassyForever said:


> Henry vs Ryback! Should be ten times better than their WM match.


Well it can't be worse that's for sure


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol at JBL yea call the cops on Cody for stealing property but not on Del Rio for his attempted murder 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Rhodes is dominating this feud too much. For someone who's only just become a face, Sandow should be the one "in the lead" per say, to give people a reason to cheer Rhodes, wanting him to get his own back on Sandow.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Well damn. I forgot they even had a Wrestlemania match.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

This arena either has REALLY good microphones or there is literally only three people in the crowd making any noise.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

JBL speaking truth.

Henry/Ryback? Well... interesting since their roles are reversed from Mania (now Henry's face, Ryback's heel).


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Shield interference imminent.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

This Raw needs more Shield & Wyatt Family...please and thank you.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The Shield to attack Henry.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I Smell a Shield Interference coming up


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So many of the feuds right now are so flat. It's not a coincidence that so many crowds nationwide are more quiet than ever.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Total Divas :mark:


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Ryback matches are my new bathroom break


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Hypno said:


> Somewhere, Eva Marie is telling executives she can speak spanish and be Del Rio's new manager.


:lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh God, that skank from the Diet Pepsi commercials have her own show.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll be amazed if Ryback doesn't get a win over Henry tonight


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Shield to interfere and save us from another Henry/Ryback match.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Somehow, throwing a briefcase into the ocean burns it. Hmmm


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

WWE really running out of ideas now aren't they with this Rhodes Scholars feud.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Am I the only one thinking these feuds going into SummerSlam are a lot more interesting than those for Wrestlemania?


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Shield to interfere/Big Show to return and make the save?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

sickofcena said:


> cody's not over


Shh, you'll make the Cody marks bark.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Slider575 said:


> Ryback matches are my new bathroom break


Feed him more


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

A redo for Big Show to make the save for the handicap match at SS, or Ryback turns back face and takes Big Show's place... either option kind of sucks.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

cindel25 said:


> This Raw needs more Shield & Wyatt Family...please and thank you.


This.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

CoverD said:


> Am I the only one thinking these feuds going into SummerSlam are a lot more interesting than those for Wrestlemania?


Well considering WM feuds were mostly crap save for a few...yeah


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Sandow won the case fair and square and Cody is being a douche so of course he's the face fpalm WWE logic


Well to be fair, Cody really won the crowd over in the match. Sandow is still an egomaniac who talks down to everyone, so naturally, you want to see him get his ass kicked


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

CoverD said:


> Am I the only one thinking these feuds going into SummerSlam are a lot more interesting than those for Wrestlemania?


I feel the same way.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

CoverD said:


> Am I the only one thinking these feuds going into SummerSlam are a lot more interesting than those for Wrestlemania?


Nope. Punk vs Taker was the only good feud going into WM. Going into Summerslam we have Punk vs Lesnar/Heyman, Cena vs Bryan, and Sandow vs Cody.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I swear to God if Ambrose is not wearing that tank top from the international tours tonight.... yet we have to endure Ryback is that damn one-piece smdh


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

That Rhodes/Sandow segment was so unimaginative. Killed the crowd.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Rhodes/Sandow segment was decent. A bit short though.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Sandow, you are only smoke and mirrors!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TankOfRate said:


> I swear to God if Ambrose is not wearing that tank top from the international tours tonight....


He shouldn't..


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I forgot about this shit.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ryback is bullying T.I.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

a WM rematch with the roles reversed


----------



## Buzzard. (Aug 5, 2013)

Laserblast said:


> Shield to interfere/Big Show to return and make the save?


I hope so


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Dunmer said:


> Nope. Punk vs Taker was the only good feud going into WM. Going into Summerslam we have Punk vs Lesnar/Heyman, Cena vs Bryan, and Sandow vs Cody.


That's what he said brother.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Thinking of going ot RAW on September 1st.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Ryback fucking sucks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Robb Stark said:


> That Rhodes/Sandow segment was so unimaginative. Killed the crowd.


You could literally hear each and every smart-ass remark by the three people that cared.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BE A STAR!


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Codys gonne get hella boos at summerslam.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I beat up random people at the catering table for I am the Ryback!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Who is this bumb again? :lol


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Robb Stark said:


> That Rhodes/Sandow segment was so unimaginative. Killed the crowd.


Can't kill something if it's already dead


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

CoverD said:


> Am I the only one thinking these feuds going into SummerSlam are a lot more interesting than those for Wrestlemania?


Nope, I agree its a lot more interesting. Punk/Brock, Cena/Bryan, Sandow/Cody, etc are all really good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No reaction for Ryback, either. Does anyone on the roster outside of Bryan, Punk, and Cena get any kind of a reaction?

:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> You could literally hear each and every smart-ass remark by the three people that cared.


This. Not to mention that segment was bland anyway.

They need to do more than the unfunny bullshit with the briefcase.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The rematch noone asked for


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

HENRY = Ratings


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Lol jobber entrance for Ryback

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I seriously wish Henry was my cousin.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Crickets for Mark Henry but nobody will talk about it.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I feel like I'm in the minority that enjoys Ryback's presence


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Why does Henry come out looking like he's going to cry since turning face?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Getem' MARK!


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

Zero reaction for Henry WTF.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*OH SHIT!*


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

This match is pointless, neither of them are really involved in a storyline. Assuming Henry will win for the token Shield match set up though


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Let's hope Shield interfere early.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

This is gonna be bad.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I wonder if they'll be able to match the classic they had at Wrestlemania.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Well to be fair, Cody really won the crowd over in the match. Sandow is still an egomaniac who talks down to everyone, so naturally, you want to see him get his ass kicked


No I don't. It's all about who makes it up the ladder and gets the briefcase who the fuck cares about who won over the crowd. To be fair Cody wasn't helping Damien either.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> No reaction for Ryback, either. Does anyone on the roster outside of Bryan, Punk, and Cena get any kind of a reaction?
> 
> :lmao


rton


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know cameraman, I really don't need to see Ryback move his tongue and mouth like he's about to go to town on a chick.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Henry barely got cheers coming out


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

EmbassyForever said:


> HENRY = Ratings


HENRY = No reaction tonight

Same goes for almost everyone else on tonight so far. :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Why does Henry come out looking like he's going to cry since turning face?


Because he wants to cry at what WWE did to his character


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Green Bay Packers mention :mark:


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Thinking about going for a smoke break. Clash of the Giants, aka Sumo wrestling has never been my type of shit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh they are in Green Bay, Wi? 

And did I hear Packers?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks that the dude who got beat up by Ryback looks like Waz Perviz?


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Mark Henry vs Ryback, now this is a MOTYC in the making!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

I cannot wait for this sure to be, high flying MOTY candidate.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I guess the shockwave of bad reactions stemming from Tito Ortiz's debut in TNA last week has reached WWE. Crowd has blown tonight.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Crowd is so dead even the crickets have stopped chirping.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, Green Bay's being a bunch of no-sellers tonight.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Henry has 100lbs on Ryback, that is nuts


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

And Ryback starts off with a rest hold...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Goldberg chants? He must be coming back :troll


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Hopefully Mark Henry stays a badass type face and not the smiling happy dipshit he was last time.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

I hope henry wins


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Geez...that backstage segment with Ryback bullying was actually really good. Came off like such a douchebag

Ryback is even further away from being anything like Goldberg but obnoxious fans in the crowd still chant it every week fpalm ugh I just don't get it


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

connormurphy13 said:


> I feel like I'm in the minority that enjoys Ryback's presence


Not really.(Y)


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Match of the year! Match of the year! This is awesome! This is awesome!!! Five stars!


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Not the match this crowd deserves, or the one it needs right now...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Winner of this match gets a second seat on the plane ride to Smackdown..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Why does Henry come out looking like he's going to cry since turning face?


because the WWE made him a face again


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Battle Between John Cena's Cannon Fodder Opponents!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

If RAW was 2 hours we wouldn't have to see this boring cold match


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> HENRY = No reaction tonight
> 
> Same goes for almost everyone else on tonight so far. :lol


So that means the crowd are shit. Nobody gets reactions on there entrances anymore, unless it's Orton, Punk, Cena


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

wow


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ryback pulling a Fandango.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Much better than their WrestleMania 29 match!!!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I hope he "goes home" forever


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Ryback's a pretty good heel. I said it last week, only thing holding him back is the booking.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cue The Shield.

EDIT: I take that back...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Please fire Ryback. He is fucking awful in every way.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bye.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

RYDANNNNNGOOO


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That's how it ends? :lol


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Merciful length


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rypussy.... fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Haha, what a waste. This stupid company. fpalm


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Ryback was scared of DAT BACKHAND.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank god.

Edit: Straight into a Cena segment. :no:


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

inc shield or not


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

No Shield?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Great rematch. Rivals their ***** bout at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Countout/Disqualification/Walk out count: 1


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

For once, thank you Ryback.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

What the?


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

You're suppose to be a badass heel man fpalm


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THIS SHIT?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao this idiot pointing to his head like he outsmarted someone. You LOST.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> So that means the crowd are shit. Nobody gets reactions on there entrances anymore, unless it's Orton, Punk, Cena


You didn't see my last sentence.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm getting really sick of your shit Cryback...


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Lol what a waste of TV time wtf, why is Ryback still employed at this point? Doesn't win at PPVs, quits his own matches, walks away from TV matches for no reason, bad on the mic, dangerous in the ring. I don't get it


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

What the fuck was the point of that match?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Is anyone else picturing Mark Henry naked right now?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey remember five minutes ago when everyone was saying that this match couldn't be worse than the one at Wrestlemania? :rofl:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow and ryback is offically dead
hes a coward now

what was the point of that match
the shield didnt even come out

a 30 sec count out match?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And that also happened.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

What a waste that was.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Why the fuck is this singlet wearing cyborg pointing to his brain? You didn't win the match genius.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

That was underwhelming...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Champ Is Here- :cena3


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Good God, WWE doesn't know what to do with Ryback. That's what happens when you turn a fucker face for no reason.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That was a waste


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

No Shield, more of the Ryback is a wimp storyline... umm, yeah


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> I guess the shockwave of bad reactions stemming from Tito Ortiz's debut in TNA last week has reached WWE. Crowd has blown tonight.


It's a natural disaster that damaged the entire nation.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good move because I had already turned the channel before the bell was rung. Besides, he didn't want any of Henry.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

An add for You're Next? :vince2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Ryback is bragging about how smart he is? 

Uh Ryback, you lost. You're actually an idiot.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I hope this Mark Henry face run ends with him destroying the Usos, and turning heel again soon. Peter Rosenberg was saying how Mark had an idea for an angle in which he took young wrestlers under his wing, and then destroyed them. I hope this is it.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Well that didn't live up to what I thought it would be

The champ is next :cena3


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh here comes the bullshit "I am a wreslter too I love wrestling" promo


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*RYBACK 0-2 HENRY !!!!!*


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I thought that You're Next commercial was a Wyatt Family promo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ChromeMan said:


> What the fuck was the point of that match?


To kill some time.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow what the hell was that? Ryback's no better than Fandango at this point


----------



## ApexPredHardyFan (Jul 29, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> No reaction for Ryback, either. Does anyone on the roster outside of Bryan, Punk, and Cena get any kind of a reaction?
> 
> :lmao


I would say Wyatt Family. Other than that, nope no one cares lol


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

That was the most pointless match i could think off. No one looked stronger and it wasn't fun to watch at all. I'd rather watch Hornswoggle vs Khali.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ryback :aries2


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Is anyone else picturing Mark Henry naked right now?


Fuck no, prob looks like a full stop.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Ryberg is scared


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

John cena to bury bryan on the mic next...ugh


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Why has WWE had an obsession with Heels quiting matches that have no meaning to begin with?


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

So that's Barrett and Ryback both buried beyond repair tonight.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Their match tonight already had more action than their Wrestlemania match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> No reaction for Ryback, either. Does anyone on the roster outside of Bryan, Punk, and Cena get any kind of a reaction?
> 
> :lmao


In all fairness, the crowd really really really sucks tonight. Ryback does gets reactions at times. More than most, anyway.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> To kill some time.


A divas match would have sufficed.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

This crowd is so dead that I can hear the opening chords of Whatever by Our Lady Peace.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Are they dropping the shield/Henry storyline?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

They could of had used that Time to set up the AJ/Layla relation and feud with Kaitlyn but Vince doesnt care about the Divas anymore


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Show is bad except for Bryan speech, and Rio mauling Rodriguez.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ryback running ri' back to the back. I'm confident I'm on to something.


----------



## ApexPredHardyFan (Jul 29, 2013)

MOTYC anyone? :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Here comes Cena-From West Newbury Massachusetts... 

Enjoy your 2nd place Rays you asshat..


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

DoradaFan said:


> I'd rather watch Hornswoggle vs Khali.


well it did already happen at Survivor Series unfortunately


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Lambeau Field :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

oh boy fpalm


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

HELLO ASHWAUBENON! 

:truth


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh boy :lol here it is.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DAT ACTING.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

DAT ACTING ABILITY.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Here comes the Bella Twins to kill the crowd even more. Fucking A.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*ACTING~!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh God why!?


----------



## Buzzard. (Aug 5, 2013)

How much screen time was wasted there?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Damn the Bellas are fucking annoying


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

They're not twins if they don't have the same size boobs.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ahh...I see what's going on..here


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AWWW MOTHERFUCK.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God, the Bellas are awful actors.

And what a shock that the cunt Bella is attracted to a cunt. :cena5


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

dem titties.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This Eva Marie slut right here.

DAT NATTIE THOUGH


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

FUCK THESE BITCHES


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Why do they talk so slutty lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bree is way better looking


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Eva Marie looks like a porn star, in a really bad way.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Twinfeud?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are two identical twins actually arguing over which one looks better?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I already can't stand this total divas shit


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Eva Marie got a reaction.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Eva Marie!!! The acting!!! This is Brando-esque! :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MAKE IT STOP. LORD MERCY JESUS.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Mild pop for that Eva Marie :yes


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd ravage the both of you. Eva's now the long lost Bella...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The Bellas are so awful.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This acting is just...I can't handle it..


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hairspray? WTF?


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

This is car crash TV.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Eva Marie can't emote for shit.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I actually like Brie, damn you Total Divas


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Wonder if Brie's titty gonna pop out again


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nattie knocked her head off! :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

looks like the Bellas won't be involved in the D-Bryan/Cena feud at Summerslam


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I question the sexuality of people who don't find the Bellas hot


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Good for Nattie!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Natalya slapped the wrong Bella.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What the fuck did I just witness? It's like sex and the city, for 10 year olds.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

And here comes John Cena to react to that segment
:cena3


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

eva handed them a dildo


----------



## Buzzard. (Aug 5, 2013)

Didn't they take a shit in someone's shoes?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hope Eva Marie took notes on that slap


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eva Marie is a new Bella Twin. I like her.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuck this fake marine wannabe.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Cena saved us from more of that crap.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh shut the fuck up with this shit


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

Eva Marie is like a fembot.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

This is the worst Raw crowd in a long, long, long time.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

well, eva marie improved from last time..


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

This is weird, on WWE they are in kayfabe and in total divas they are in worked shoot mode but the two are continuous! Interesting!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Thank god for nattie. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

eva marie makes the bellas look like academy award winners.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena has a serious face, not a good sign


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

TripleG said:


> Are two identical twins actually arguing over which one looks better?


Well, there are two things between them that aren't so identical...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

God, the top babyface champ gets noteworthy boos all throughout his appearance. How fuckin' embarrassing.

:vince6


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao so is Eva's shtick going to be The Bellas' Gretchen Weiners? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey guys the champ is here


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Moto said:


> Eva Marie can't emote for shit.


Yeah, because thats why she was hired


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry Cena. Too late. You were already buried tonight.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena changed his shirt...


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

be interesting to see how Cena plays Bryans promo


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Get this joke off my TV

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

All I could stare at in that promo was boobs.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Worst first hour.. as far as i can remember.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr Smiley Bastard Face is here :cena3


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Watching Total divas just kills any potential credibility....whats the point now lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Camera shows crowd, so they get excited and stand up. Then Cena's music hits and it looks like crowd is standing for him.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 GOLDEN BOY IS HERE!!!


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

The champ is here! :lawler


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Bah Gawd that acting was Oscar worthy!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So, one hand, Bryan got himself a Bella.

On the other hand, _he's marrying into the Bellas_.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Total Divas is kayfabe now? Why are the two top babyfaces dating evil heel bitches then?


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

I thought the hairspray was going to turn out to be an air horn prank.


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

It is honestly sad how Cena is booed like he is. They've done so much to help him with the crowd, but the verdict seems clear.

I hope they turn him at some point, and he goes along with it. It's beyond time.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

What they didn't tell you there, was that JoJo was missing from that segment after sustaining a concussion after listening to Eva Marie for longer than 3 minutes.

I hope her the best in her recoveries.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Rvp20 said:


> Hey guys the champ is here


Yes! This is the moment we've all been waiting for!

:cena :cena2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I fucking hate you Cena.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cena hasn't even talked and he's already the goofiest fucking prick on the show.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

And fuckin' John Cena is up now. Great timing, as it's time for ME to go to work. Peace out guys.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey......umm..... the champ is here! - he brush yo' moff' like Colgate! :lol


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

THE CHAMP IS HERE!:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::faint:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> looks like the Bellas won't be involved in the D-Bryan/Cena feud at Summerslam


As they shouldn't be.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at the little kid with the green Cena shirt on.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Can't believe only 1 hour has gone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Evilerk said:


> Cena changed his shirt...


What a badass!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

DoradaFan said:


> Worst first hour.. as far as i can remember.


Yeah, it was pretty damn bad, I gotta say.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena is used to overcoming all odds


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

What the fuck is up with Cena's elbow?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

1. Arrive
2. Draw mixed reactions and remain champ
3. Leave

:cena3


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

How many different Bryan and cena shirts they can plug in a few minutes :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Eva Marie making the Bellas look like great actresses.....


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Most Cena fans weren't even alive when he debuted.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Barry_O said:


> It is honestly sad how Cena is booed like he is. They've done so much to help him with the crowd, but the verdict seems clear.
> 
> I hope they turn him at some point, and he goes along with it. It's beyond time.


The crowd just needs to start chanting "BOOOOORING.....U R STALE"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I am used to overcomming dem odds


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

DoradaFan said:


> Worst first hour.. as far as i can remember.


It's just got worse unk2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes, most people that oppose you are bad people John. Uh huh. You aren't the insincere douchebag. Nope nope nope!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena needs to retire


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cena: ''It's that time again''

Yeah, it's that time again to not pay attention to RAW because Cena's cutting a promo now.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TripleG said:


> I fucking hate you Cena.


The Champ making the smarks mad. :vince5


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Here it comes, come on John


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Rhodes/Sandow bloody killed the crowd. Assist from the Bellas.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

This segment is worse than the Ryback/Henry match, & I didn't think that was possible 5 minutes ago.

Fuck Off, Cena

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Why do they talk so slutty lol


Because they are. tunga3


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

If this doesn't set Ryback up for something I will be officially more than annoyed.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

He's trying to thug.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena gonna start rappin'


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

I can't believe its only been 1 hour... seems longer then that


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

2006 Cena all up in this bitch.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cena you was judging the man's house yesterday come on man


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol, this shit is laughably bad.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Cena getting all urban on us :cena5


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Uh what's with the accent?

And Cena, don't you dare quote the great Dusty Rhodes, talking about hard times.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

No one is judging you by how you look....what...what is he talking about?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

At least cena can reuse responses.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh here we go. Same old Cena promo.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

why is cena talking black again


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Is he dropping into his old gimmick's voice?


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Cena is bringing his A game for this promo


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Pretty decent promo so far


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Always can't be able to wrestle. 

You didn't see one day in Ring of Honor der Champ.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

LOL You don't like the flavor of my cereal. That is the best Cena insult ever


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rev. Johnathan Cena on the pulpit.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

That elbow was gross. Some of us eat at 2am John. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Damn. I just noticed that. The fuck happened to his elbow?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes John. EVERYBODY says you look lame and knows that you only do it to sell T-Shirts to kids.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Cena finally turning it on.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

#Footballelbow


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Ohhh


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

...and we will always boo you :cena3
Broken freakin' neck :cena5


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

He's bringing out the Marky Mark accent tonight...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

fpalm Lah-dee-dah.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Cena cutting a decent promo...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

How is this guy not a heel?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Cena going back to thuganomics days with this accent?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

The Sandrone said:


> In all fairness, the crowd really really really sucks tonight. Ryback does gets reactions at times. More than most, anyway.


Yeah. Rybacks still a guy the people rise on their feet for too, even as a heel(whole crowd got up tonight) so I guess he's become a guy the crowds invested in regardless of how they feel


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh boy another John Cena promo.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Is it just me or does Cena sound a lot more "ghetto" than usual tonight?

He seems like he's back talking with his rap shtick...


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Cena's hard as fuck


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

CENA'S GOING IN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Please Daniel Bryan...come out & save us from this horrendous segment

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I have to admit Cena is killing it right now.

Kudos.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't believe I'm actually enjoying a Cena promo


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Cena doesn't know shit about paying his dues or hard times, gtfo.

Interesting promo, though. For once.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WOW OLD SCHOOL CENA TALK :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh no. Cena bringing the thug out tonight


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't take this anymore.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hard times?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

dat elbow.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Cena :buried Indy wrestling.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

cena's elbow ughhh!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Too much masturbation does that to your elbow kids. #RiseAbove5KnuckleShuffle


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

It's getting heated and personal now, they're going to bring the Bellas in the feud as the icing on the cake aren't they fpalm jesus.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

is it me or cena accent it's fucked up tonight


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Cena sounds hurt...haha


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey it's the same promo we get every week


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

There goes Cena burying all other wrestling promotions.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

If WWE is the NFL then TNA is the CFL.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

amazing :lmao Cena is giving it to Bryan hard here.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Didnt Cena just glorify his past when he was talking about the people he beat?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Yawn Cena being the corporate puppet like he truly is. 

Vince would be proud.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

This is actually isn't terrible


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Good promo tbh


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Isn't this the same shit he said for two years to The Rock?


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

He's trying so hard but the crowd isn't interested in anything he has to say. Is management listening to this?!?! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

BeautifulDisaster said:


> Cena :buried Indy wrestling.


This.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena should just say he would never wrestle again if he got fired because other companies can't pay him like WWE can.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

You don't see the NFL raid the AFL/CFL


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I like when Cena is serious.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

CENA PREACHING THE WORD.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Cena can deliver when he drops the goofy cheeky face crap. If they made him serious he would be tolerable.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao no one reacts.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

YOU FUCKING LIAR!!! YOU FUCKING GODDAMN LIAR!!!

You said in 2011 that you would get a job in TNA if Vince fired you. Remember that angle. 

Fuck you Cena! 

I hate this character more and more. What a scumbag.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Bryan never said you can't wrestle...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Four of them are, at least.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

"You Can't Wrestle" chants and Cena acknowledges it :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Better Cena promo... actually like this. Seams much more "real" than the schtick for the past few years.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena bringing thug life out :cena

I actually like THIS CENA...he seems upset and not corny and too baby-faceISH lol


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Get this cunt off now.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

THIS FUCKING CROWD. :lol


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

John u can wrestle just not very good


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

I didn't hear any chants, John.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

It's like Cena cuts this type of promo every month isn't he? I'm dying over here


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Cena takin' us to CHURCH


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

DID CENA SAY THAT HE WOULD NEVER TARNISH THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP??? BOY YOU ALREADY FLEW THAT PLANE


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This promo destroy Bryan's. Cena is speaking the damn truth.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Why do they keep giving him the mic when more than half the roster are better than him? 

Hahaha "you can't wrestle" chants

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Fucking hell this crowd is dead :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

wrestle_champion said:


> If WWE is the NFL then TNA is the CFL.


And soon TNA will be just like the XFL. Out of business.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

If Cena was more serious he'd be more liked. Pretty good promo


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

How dare you bad mouth me Bryan... proceeds to bad mouth Bryan


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Mini heel turn :lmao


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

BORING CHANTS! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

No fucks given by all but 10 guys in the crowd.. lol .


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Boring :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Who's more of a troll tonight: Cena enjoying the "you can't wrestle" chants or Ryback just randomly leaving matches?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BORING CHANTS :lmao


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

"Boring" :lol:


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Cena has a point. He can wrestle.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Da Fuq....this turned into Bryan underestimating Cena...uh ok logic


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

can't stop looking at his elbow now

Shit is gross


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Indy wrestling is the new Barrett. :berried


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol how can cena still play the underdog card.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

BORING chants


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Get this cunt off now.


He's more entertaining than you


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Good lord I'd be so much more pumped to watch WWE if I were guaranteed no Cena in-ring promos.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Boring chants!!! :lmao :lmao


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

This is the first time in god knows how long that Cena has actually showed emotion. he's still crazy hypocritical.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CROWD JUST MURDERED CENA....AGAIN

:lmao


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Are those boring chants?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Cena can deliver when he drops the goofy cheeky face crap. If they made him serious he would be tolerable. Also I can't stop looking at his elbow now, jesus


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol, Cena actually begging for "You Can't Wrestle" chants?

Probably just to brag about how much he's won.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Decent promo tbh


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

"You can't wrestle"

At least he's had a ***** match.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ouch the Boring chant apparently hurts SuperCena...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Boring chants. 

Fuck yes! :lmao


----------



## ApexPredHardyFan (Jul 29, 2013)

TheeJayBee said:


> What the fuck is up with Cena's elbow?


Noticed it too. That thing is fuckin' huge!!!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Cheap pop


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, this feud just got personal lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

"Boring" chants, i'm starting to love this crowd :lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Why do they keep giving him the mic when more than half the roster are better than him?
> 
> Hahaha "you can't wrestle" chants
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Unfortunately they aren't


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

OH shit the crowd shitting on Cena's promo!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Boring chants towards your top guy. Wow.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

YES THEY'RE CHANTING "BORING"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So happy to hear BORING :yes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh yeah, Cena playing underdog again. Gotta overcome those odds! 

People don't underestimate you John. They just plain hate you. You aren't Eli Manning or Tony Romo. You are Tom Brady.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Rofl Cena dropping Bryan's name to get the Boring chants off


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

"Underestimate me"

Cena is the underdog once again


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Better Cena promo... actually like this. Seams much more "real" than the schtick for the past few years.


*About time he talks like this..THIS IS THE CENA i actually LIKE *

*Side note: LOVE THE BORING CHANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just keep chanting boring, it'll work eventually


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

That sounded kinda heelish

Haha boring chants too

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Damn, Cena was catched off guard right there :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I swear to god his character is heel.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Meh promo tbh 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

NexS.E.S said:


> He's more entertaining than you


oh ouch.. devo'd.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Now, I can't stop looking at his weird elbow.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Cena's extremely talented.. The way he handled that boring chant is amazing all things considered.. Hes got something right


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Boring chants never get old. 

Lol at Cena glorifying winning 11 world titles in a predetermine sport.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

VRsick said:


> lol how can cena still play the underdog card.


Its just astounding how the writers characterize him like that still.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

My problem is he's acting as if Bryan's a heel and he's talking as if Bryan's bullying him when he never said that Cena can't wrestle.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

bama This is good.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

seriously cena is weird, accent aside this promo doesn't look a face promo at all


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I like when Cena is serious. Cool stuff.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

John Cena is the WWE champion. His shirt looks like my piss when I'm really dehydrated. He never gives up. He also believes Daniel Bryan may wake up inside of a mirror.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Wake up in the mirror, eh?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Fucking hell, whoever writes Cena's promos fucking sucks


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cash it in!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Randal! Where's Daniel Bryan at?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"I've been mowing people down since January."

:berried


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Orton's here to foreshadow.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Here comes Orton. Its setting up for a SS cash in after DB wins at SS.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

NAH G YOU'VE BEEN MOWING PEOPLE DOWN SINCE '05


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

thank you orton


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

If DB loses he has to wake up in a mirror? How does one wake up in a mirror? I've never heard of this stipulation.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

My hate for this character just grew like a 100 fold. 

How the fuck can you not turn this heel?


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Please cut a promo, go to leave, RKO, punt, new champion.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Now, I can't stop looking at his weird elbow.


Same with me lol


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry I couldn't resist watching this as I put my work clothes on....


First this d-bag buries Indy Wrestling.

Then he goes on to play up that underdog card again.

For god sake. I never thought I'd say this, but thank god for Orton..


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

That was a pretty good promo


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh fuck off, Randy!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you Orton for saving us

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

translation..it doesn't matter what you want ..Vinnie mac loves me


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

As if the promo couldn't get worse. ~___~


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

YES FUCKING ORTON


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hate to say it, but that was better than Bryan's, and probably Cena's best in a long time.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

He can cash in the case but do not cash in that beard. We've already seen one beard cashed in tonight.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton :mark:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Thank god for Orton. Sooner listen to Orton talk then Cena 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Oh yeah, Cena playing underdog again. Gotta overcome those odds!
> 
> People don't underestimate you John. They just plain hate you. You aren't Eli Manning or Tony Romo. You are Tom Brady.


I hate all three


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That was promo #002 out of #003 in the Cena vaults. "I'm myself. I respect the WWE. I love this."


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

why in the world would Orton cash in now?, Cena isn't even hurt right now, stupid commentators


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

OMG IS HE GONNA CASH IN?!?!?! OMG OMG OMGOMOGMOGMOOOOOG

fpalm


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Well that promo was all over the fucking place..


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Brye said:


> I swear to god his character is heel.


I'm just going to assume that he is.

In that case, that was a pretty good promo. Easily the best Cena one in ages.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Orton :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I think Cena is a natural tweener or heel... that is why his babyface character just never really hit it with the older demos. We saw right through it.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

OH FUCK HEEL RANDY PROMO POSSIBLY


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Ya'll complaining about Cena atm, but at least he didn't try to do his stand up routine as usual. He kept serious for once, fucking finally.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Who the fuck is underestimating you, John?!?! You cant wrestle means you suck, not that you are the underdog! God Almighty


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I can't decide whether Orton got more of a reaction or the crowd still doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Wish they'd change the look of the briefcases somehow. Looks like they're carrying packed lunch boxes.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I want somebody to ask Cena a hard question...does he realize his times been "now" for 8 years?


----------



## ClobberingTime (Jun 1, 2013)

Please don't forget your line.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh yeah, more Cena Vs. Orton. Haven't seen that 8 million times or anything.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Given the right situation Cena can pull off a very good promo. This is one of them.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Cena with a very good promo. Here's the problem with Cena, if he did this every night or at least once every few weeks I'd be fine with him. But instead he does it like 2-3 times a year. If he wants respect, he needs to bring his best every night like countless before him did. Instead he phones it in and cruise controls most nights.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A John Cena/Randy Orton promo.

Fuck me.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So that's where the rest of Barretts beard went.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"It doesn't matter who walks out of Summerslam as the WWE title."

wut


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Did you see that big ass gulp cena took when he got the boring chants

Shit must hurt


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Did he say who walks out as the wwe title? :lol ?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Orton is right. It doesn't matter who walks out as the WWE title.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Randy Orton doesn't care who the WWE title is rton


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The crowd absolutely murdered Cena with that boring chant.

RIP.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I feel they shouldn't have any Cena/Orton interaction now just to make it more surprising when Orton cashes-in.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Errr, Orton just told him that Orton is a target? I think you confused something right there :


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Did he say "It doesn't matter who walks out as the WWE title?" :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

As the WWE Title? Oh Randall.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I actually kind of enjoyed that promo just now. Sure it was same old same old, but at least he played it seriously. He played if with even a tad of annoyance at the crowd reactions. Good for you Cena, well done..


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

JUSTICE


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"It does matter who walks out the WWE title" :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah, Orton needs a 10th reign fpalm


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CENA HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELING IT UP GOOD TONIGHT :cena3


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I wonder if Cena keeps this in locker as a good luck charm


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

SHIELDDD!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ambrose :reigns :rollins rton2 :mark:


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

From one boring wrestler to another.

Save us Shield.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL Randy is becoming comically bad at promos on a Scott Steiner level.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I enjoyed that Cena promo, don't care what people say. When he starts to get mean, makes me wish so much he'd go heel. It would be so refreshing, and I have a feeling Cena could cut great heel promos.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Finally the Shield does something interesting again :mark:


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

SOMEONE JUST GIVE AMBROSE A DAMN LIVE MIC


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

why the shield seriously, the fuck is going on


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So what's the reason for this


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

THE SHEILD!!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

And here goes The Shield's career.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh God, Shield are getting buried against Cena, Orton and Bryan. fpalm


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

YES THE SHIELD


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

About time they put the Shield back in the spotlight.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

THE SHIELD!!!!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

It's gonna be unbearable when Orton's champ again and we get another gay Cena vs Orton feud.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh God, get these fucking clowns outta here :allen1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Shield! :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh what's going on here?!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Time for a piss break. The hounds of boring are here.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

God bless you shield....


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

They're gonna do Shield vs Orton/Cena/Bryan.

And it's dumb.


But it's Shield/Bryan. So hey.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So the Shield will get their asses handed to them. Basically.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

FFS IT'S TIME FOR CENA TO GET BACK HIS WIN FROM ELIMINATION CHAMBER FFS FFS FFS FOR FUCK SAKE!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Inb4 Bryan


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Wait...The Shield? What's going on?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Orton: My point is, the champ IS HERE (shows his briefcase)

Me: :clap


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"3 on 2, just the way Cena loves it." - Jerry Lawler


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How WWE how about giving the shield a storyline to be involved in with wrestlers that dont already have a storyline?


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Brye said:


> I swear to god his character is heel.


He is. His gimmick is an annoying face 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Cena's stance when he is ready to fight is ridiculously stupid.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

TheeJayBee said:


> Cena doesn't know shit about paying his dues or hard times, gtfo.
> 
> .


Dumb fn comment. Clueless


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Where's Teddy Long for the 6 man?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Is this Cena/Orton tease heading for a mania match

Fucking Gay


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL and Bryan shits on everyone...awesome


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

orton should have hit cena and left


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Six man main event incoming. But lose that ponytail plz.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

WTF is this?
Fight of the superfriends?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Bryan with dat overness :bryan :mark:


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I thought Daniel Bryan cut his hair for a sec


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

Tag team match playa!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Top 3 guys in the company in the ring right der.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Maddox stole Teddy's thing


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> About time they put the Shield back in the spotlight.


They're about to KILL them.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

GET THE FUCK AWAY MADDOX


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

6 man tag, playa!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Maddox with the voice of a pre pubescent angel.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> So the Shield will get their asses handed to them. Basically.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Dat Maddox


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

SHIELD vs SUPERFRIENDS!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hold up playas!


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm kind of over this whole shield routine now.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Bryan just brought this CROWD ALIVE


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ugh, what happened to the SHIELD attacking people for a reason, a justice... now it's just random.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Sick main event :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Cena, Bryan and Orton vs The Shield? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

In case you forgot who the most over guy on the roster is here comes Bryan to no music


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's the Heart Break Bryan.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Maddox!!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Shield should win. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brad Maddox. 

Studying from the playbook of Theodore R. Long.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

tag team match playa


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

ohai braddox


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Somewhere Teddy Long is raging...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I guess they realize this segment was boring as shit so out comes The shield and Db...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Tag team match! Playa!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena and Orton teaming up :mark:


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

Maddox channelling his inner Teddy.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

what a hell of a main event, can't wait tonight


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

YES YES YES YES :yes


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

6 man tag main event, I'm calling it

Oh here comes Maddox, I was right

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

I swear this whole thing with The Shield randomly attacking people for no reason is getting more and more pointless with every week


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well time for the Shield to lose again right.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

HOLY SHIT WHAT A MAIN EVENT

:mark:


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Tag Match, playaz fpalm


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Shield in dat main event! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh look, another random Shield interruption. Obviously random Shield interruptions are more important than putting The Shield in feuds defending their midcard titles. Why even give The Shield those titles in the first place?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Fans boo Brad... Brad makes 6 man match, fans cheer


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

That's gonna be a great match :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

SHIELD are so directionless. Where was the injustice in any of that?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

damn thats a PPV main event right there


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

We better get some good daniel bryan vs dean ambrose action in this six man tag match


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> WTF is this?
> Fight of the superfriends?


All we need now is sheamus


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They have absolutely no idea what to do with the Shield.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

*EVERYONE JUST TAKE A DEEP BREATH!*

:lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'Dat Main Event.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA..er..SIX MAN TAG MATCH TONIGHT..ONLY ON RAW


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The Shield won't win, surely?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Shows how much the wwe gives a shit bout the shield just carry on using them to move the story along. Actually give the, a god da,m story of their own


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Maddox doing his Teddy Long impression


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Top 3 guys in the company in the ring right der.


Punk wasn't in the ring, bro.


----------



## ClobberingTime (Jun 1, 2013)

Fuck yeah, Maddox.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> *The crowd absolutely murdered Cena with that boring chant.*
> 
> RIP.


And Cena kind of blew it off rightly so by saying he wanted Bryan 'now' lol...but yeah the BORING chant could haunt him :side:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Brad showed have mocked Teddy Long, calling them "playaz" in the whitest way possible.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Main event should be good. Shield hasn't faced this combination yet.


----------



## M1687 (Jul 25, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> Is this Cena/Orton tease heading for a mania match
> 
> Fucking Gay


Better than Punk/Bryan borefests.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Ugh, what happened to the SHIELD *attacking people for a reason, a justice*... now it's just random.


:ti

that NEVER happened


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Great main event, that was executed pretty damn well IMO. I love how Orton is making his presence felt in the main event scene. Gonna make it very satisfying when he cashes it in.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> I thought Daniel Bryan cut his hair for a sec


At least I'm not the only one that fooled


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

DIS MAIN EVENT......


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

What happened to the Usos and Mark Henry? It's like they pick names out of a hat and put them in matches.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> They have absolutely no idea what to do with the Shield.


Yep. Thats going to be the Wyatt Family in a couple of months.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

As much as I love Shield six man tags, I've got a horrible feeling about this one.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Main event should be great!


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Obese Turtle said:


> Who the fuck is underestimating you, John?!?! You cant wrestle means you suck, not that you are the underdog! God Almighty


KAYFABE.

Learn it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Orton to join Shield and cash in dat case


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Ambrose and Rollins should deliver some JUSTICE for Cena burying indy wrestling.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Cnea, Bryan, Orton win by DQ. Calling it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Ugh, what happened to the SHIELD attacking people for a reason, a justice... now it's just random.


They never had a reason. That was the problem.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Xevoz said:


> SHIELD are so directionless. Where was the injustice in any of that?


Cena and Orton had mics.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

More Shield vs. Bryan :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

M1687 said:


> Better than Punk/Bryan borefests.


I know everyone's entitled to their opinion and all but not a chance.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wwe care about the shield. They just don't know how to book them. Barrett is someone they don't care about. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

TJC93 said:


> Top 3 guys in the company in the ring right der.


You must be mistaken, I didn't see AXEL there.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> The Shield won't win, surely?


Shield will probably win. Bryan, Cena, and Orton can't get on the same page. Shield take advantage.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Xevoz said:


> SHIELD are so directionless. Where was the injustice in any of that?


They should of dropped any reference to "justice" a long time ago when they were shown to be mercenaries... 

Plus shouldn't Punk be pissed at these guys too? And Henry? And the Uso's? And Ryback? And Big SHow?

Oh wait let me take my WWE medicine-ForgetItAll


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao at that Cena promo. He does the "don't judge me" promo once every feud.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

I was excited about The Shield coming out I dont know why i tricked myself into thinking it wouldnt turn into a 6 man tag. I just thought maybe... story?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

That was a pretty good segment.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Shield in dat main event! :mark: :mark:


What does it matter if they get crushed? They've main evented several Raws and still ended up directionless, where they are now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> And Cena kind of blew it off rightly so by saying he wanted Bryan 'now' lol...but yeah the BORING chant could haunt him :side:


No wrestler can just blow off that chant. He was caught off guard and it was awesome. Not the first time it's happened this year. Even mark crowds are sick of his act.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

A Shield win is the right course of action here. Cena/Bryan go at it and Orton gets triple teamed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that main event should kick ass. The Shield makes everything better!


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

If Orton cashes in after the main event and wins, that'd make this an excellent RAW. WWE probably has something a bit more boring planned though.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Brye said:


> As much as I love Shield six man tags, I've got a horrible feeling about this one.


They have a chance.
I mean, it's just Cena teaming with two guys who want his title. The odds are against him.

I reckon it'll be a 5 on 1 and he might overcome, just ever so slightly.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hypno said:


> You must be mistaken, I didn't see AXEL there.


uhhhhhhhhhhh.....


uhhhhhhhhh....

I....I don't....


uhhhhhhh...

I'm not sure....

yeah no thank you


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

WYATTS


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Heyyyyy drop it low girl drop it low girl.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Heyyyyy drop it low girl drop it low girl.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DB WIT DAT #1 TREND!


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> I think Cena is a natural tweener or heel... that is why his babyface character just never really hit it with the older demos. We saw right through it.


It's a great point. That's why Dr Of Thuganomics worked. That's a tweener character.

Hustle, Loyalty, Respect is like a cartoon 1980's face. It's Fruity Pebbles 8-year-old stuff, as Rock correctly pointed out. That's the stuff men over 10 hate, in general. 

Part of the reason for "Total Divas" is to drive character development. If you notice, Cena is trying to be super mature and serious on the show. That's to help him with the older crowd that doesn't buy his schtick, in my opinion.

It's a smart move. And one of many the WWE has tried to help Cena with the crowd. But you can only do so much, and the crowd knows what characters it likes and doesn't like, and what characters they're tired of.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

we're here!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you Wyatts


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

We're Here! 

YES!!!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

wtf is bray attacking tons of funk? no,..,


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

HERE COME DEM WYATTS :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

WYATTTTTTTT. :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh COME ON. You're not seriously gonna waste the Wyatt's on these **** AGAIN.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh shit!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Here come duck dynasty


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

They're here! :mark:


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, well there's cookiepuss herself, Naomi.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

OLAWD


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

WYATT FAMILY IN A MATCH LET'S GO.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Oh yeah, this Raw is shaping up just fine.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

funkadactyls have on the sh*t from total divas


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

went from :allen1 to :mark: in a matter of seconds

WYATTS!


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

I was about to rip into Tons of Funk for being an utter waste of my TV time but I guess it's okay now since they're being fed to the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Way Bryatt


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

WYATT's


----------



## Buzzard. (Aug 5, 2013)

Cena, Orton and Bryan are probably getting their shovels ready


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wonder if Naomi cookie gonna be hanging out


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

yes, hopefully the wyatts eat tons of funk so i never have to see them again


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes Wyatts kill these fuckers!! :mark:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wyatt Family loves the booty meat!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Squash match incoming.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes thank you bray thank you. Destroy these dancing fatties and get them off my tv


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

You treat them right, Green Bay. I'm still a little misty from the NXT farewell promo.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Wyatts about to kill these jokers? I'm excited!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

When will the Wyatt's do something unique. They deserve more than doing the same thing the Shield has been doing for the past year.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> They have absolutely no idea what to do with the Shield.


The just throw them out there and see what sticks.

--------------------

Can Brodus turn heel already..he's boring as shit :russo


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Love that song :mark:


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

YES! Bray is the perfect person to put that last stale segment out of my mind.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Wyatt Family entrance is so awesome. :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Let's start a Wyatt!! :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Didn't I see this Wyatt family on American Pickers, or Hoarders..?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Wyatt Family!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Are some singing? I heard a weird echo in the background...


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

lol @ funkadactyls wearing the shit Cameron got from "Mike" on Total Divas.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

WYATT :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh COME ON. You're not seriously gonna waste the Wyatt's on these **** AGAIN.


:lol

Missed their first interaction, so I'm cool with this. THIS THEME IS SICK.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bray still blowing out lightbulbs somehow


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Loving the Wyatts, so far. I like how they're pushing them slowly and the crowd is already connecting with them.


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Bray Wyatt can blow out electricity. Hail science.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

#Mark said:


> :lmao at that Cena promo. He does the "don't judge me" promo once every feud.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I know and it's completely irritating.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anyone else wnat to see Kane appear with the Wyatt family one time when the lights come on?


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

I love how the Wyatt intro vid cuts in. Just completely shits on whoevers music is playing lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That mask is awesome.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

virus21 said:


> Yep. Thats going to be the Wyatt Family in a couple of months.


I've got a way to solve that so both teams have a direction/story.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh. This is a match. 

Didn't realize that.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*So WHO puts the ROCKING CHAIR there each week?!?!?* :vince5


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Naaaah Naaaaah :lol


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Thank you Wyatts


Exactly!

Creative knew to but the Wyatts after that last segment. They're not stupid.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Tons of Fat are about to get fucked up!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't feel comfortable aroudn the Wyatt family because if I walked by their trailer, they'd probably call me a .....r.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm even more scared for these three in 6 months.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I wanna see Bray Wyatt fall down and miss the chair at least one time in his career


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

(misquote... this is to the we wanna wyatta one.. damn wonky internet jumping my page <_<)

White wyatt, I wanna wyatt, white wyatt I wanna wyatt all the time!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Is it me or has Tensai lost weight/gained some muscle?


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

The WWE is doing with the Wyatts the exact same thing they did with Shield. 

No plan, no angle. Just do the same thing over and over again until the people numb to it and you just rob them of their mystique entirely. They're already far less interesting than they were 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Fuck yeah, I love Wyatt's theme song. I really hope they squash the shit out of Tons of Funk


----------



## Buzzard. (Aug 5, 2013)

Well here's the most entertaining part of Raw, THE BUZZARDS


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The Wyatt family strike.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> No wrestler can just blow off that chant. He was caught off guard and it was awesome. Not the first time it's happened this year. Even mark crowds are sick of his act.


No but he provoked/controlled them into the cheer by saying he wants Bryan now, its an easy move, therefore killing the chant, subtle but good enough.. god wish they would have started the Boring louder and earlier.. that was gash.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

THE POUNCE!


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Tensai bringing back the A-Train beard lol


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

DA POUNCE BY MONTY BROWN


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Why are these jokes getting offense on the Wyatts?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bray just sat there like a boss.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

xdryza said:


> Loving the Wyatts, so far. I like how they're pushing them slowly and the crowd is already connecting with them.


I agree!  Still think they're not the shit when it comes to in-ring, though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

uhhhh...this is sloppy as fuck... that was dreadful


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

WTF is Harper saying? Yeyeyeyeyeyey


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Beat down!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't know if they're sloppy on purpose or not but it goes with there characters tbh :lmao


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Can't take Rowan's 'Big Splash' seriously, and Harper should use the GOAT Big Boot as his finisher.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

That's the Tensai who beat Cena and Punk.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Eh. That was a little mundane. I wish they'd show off some more impressive power with these two. 

At least The Wyatts got a win though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt better cut a promo that lasts 5 minutes to make up for this waste of time.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I have to say, I love Harpers boot but I don't like that splash finisher. Just seems like it doesn't fit


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Promo time


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

tubs of goo


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

They taking Tensai now?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I must say those two fuckers in the Wyatt family really do follow character well-They fumble around pretty good and look uncoordinated.. As I would expect them to be..


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> The WWE is doing with the Wyatts the exact same thing they did with Shield.
> 
> No plan, no angle. Just do the same thing over and over again until the people numb to it and you just rob them of their mystique entirely. They're already far less interesting than they were 3 weeks ago.


This type of writing is one of the core reasons (along with worse talent among the wrestlers at the top) the product is so bad right now. It's a shame, but part of it is Creative's fault.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

This red bearded dude reminds me of the highlanders


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> *So WHO puts the ROCKING CHAIR there each week?!?!?* :vince5


I think Rowan carries it with him


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where are Naomi and Cameron? Ugh


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

THAT FUCKING BRAY WYATT.

:mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Synyster626 said:


> Tensai bringing back the A-Train beard lol


Maybe he is trying to cover up those tattoos he had (if they were real).


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

wkdsoul said:


> No but he provoked/controlled them into the cheer by saying he wants Bryan now, its an easy move, therefore killing the chant, subtle but good enough.. god wish they would have started the Boring louder and earlier.. that was gash.


Boring chant needs to happen every week


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> No but he provoked/controlled them into the cheer by saying he wants Bryan now, its an easy move, therefore killing the chant, subtle but good enough.. god wish they would have started the Boring louder and earlier.. that was gash.



He didn't provoke them to chant "boring." They chanted it because they were bored with his promo and have seen it over and over the past 8 years. It's not anymore complicated than that.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Why does Bray Wyatt do the Cross Rhodes as his finisher? I know Cody Rhodes is great and all, but c'mon no need to copy! But then again imitation is the sincerest form of flattery!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Damn. There's a pretty uncanny resemblance between Bray Wyatt and Bo Dallas.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Hypno said:


> DA POUNCE BY MONTY BROWN


So glad he's using that, if that was actually the pounce. I miss that guy lol.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Preach Pastor Wyatt!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Bray Wyatt must be the devil. I can never keep white pants so crisp.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Bray is simply amazing on the mic


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> The WWE is doing with the Wyatts the exact same thing they did with Shield.
> 
> No plan, no angle. Just do the same thing over and over again until the people numb to it and you just rob them of their mystique entirely. They're already far less interesting than they were 3 weeks ago.


I think its a kane angle. I hope it ends with Kane joining them. That would keep it interesting


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Did Brodus get deflated?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

What the fuck

Ok that bending backwards thing was creepy


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Bray just sat there like a boss.


A by god BOSS.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kane is a fairytale? My whole life is a lie


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bray Wyatt's laugh is legendary.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

With the hat on I see Bray Wyatt, without the hat it is hard to not see Husky Harris. But damn I love Wyatt


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Totally rocking the Max Cady now. Love it.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I am forever gaaaaaaay :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Does Bray Wyatt pay his taxes?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

meh....overhyped.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I can't see this going on for a year without them changing it drastically several times.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

FOLLOW THE BUZZARDS!


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

FOLLOW THE BUZZARDS pls


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Kane


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

ooooo kane


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Did he just say he was forever gay?


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

Is this Raw being held at a empty arena tonight?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Kane's at another political BBQ which is why he can't make RAW tonight.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Kane hasn't been this awesome in a long time

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kane doesn't even wear that white contact lense anymore


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Looking forward to a potential Kane/Wyatt match-up.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Kane! :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Bray shitting himself


----------



## Buzzard. (Aug 5, 2013)

I follow the buzzards


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

MONSTER KANE RETURN? :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow, the HD fire trons are actually making this look better.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Wyatt's are a poor man's Kane.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kane with the monster talk...delicious


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh yes!


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

RenegadexParagon said:


> KAYFABE.
> 
> Learn it.


Nobody has ever came out & said "I don't think you're a good wrestler, John. You really suck. You're only an 11 time champion because you get lucky. Nobody can ever beat you cleanly, and I guess it's just some sort of sorcery, because you are just really bad in all aspects. You must have made a deal with the devil to win all these matches." 

He's not a fucking underdog, kayfabe or not. In this day of constant kayfabe breaking, you can't wrestle doesn't mean you're being underestimated. It means you fucking suck, & everybody knows it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it Kane vs Bray at summerslam? Inferno match!!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

THIS IS GOLD.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

INFERNO MATCH PLEASE


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> He didn't provoke them to chant "boring." They chanted it because they were bored with his promo and have seen it over and over the past 8 years. It's not anymore complicated than that.


i didnt say he provoked the boring, he stopped the boring by stating something they'd cheer. the bryan line..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Holy Shit, an Inferno match?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"You wait, I'm gonna kick your ass. I'm so angry, I'll wait till a pay per view!"


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Is the inferno match back?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

oooo inferno match


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Inferno match?


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

inferno match?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:mark: fucking amazing.


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

Damn I love Kane


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Inferno match? :mark:


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

are they having a fucking inferno match? :mark:


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

INFERNO MATCH OMFGYESPLSHAVEMYMONEYTAKEITJUSTTAKEIT


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

INFERNO MATCH


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Just need The Undertaker and it will be badass!!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Inferno match?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

INFERNO MATCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Inferno match? INFERNO MATCH?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Inferno Match.....? Oh god.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Inferno match? Oh please Inferno match


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck yes


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So is it going to be an Inferno match?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

An Inferno match? Ugh.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Holy F*ck! I love it!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

OH MAH GAWD OH MAH GAWD KING


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Finally another Inferno match


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Inferno match? Hm...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: inferno match?


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Inferno match?


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm liking Wyatt, but Rowan and Harper are NOT doing it for me at all. Every week they come across as sloppy. The two should just go back to developmental and leave Wyatt on his own before this gimmick flops bad!!


----------



## ApexPredHardyFan (Jul 29, 2013)

Lol at the guy not paying attention to the screen and he was just eating :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

No way!!!! :mark: Inferno match!!!???


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

An inferno match? Really?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Inferno Match Cole, don't be an idiot


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Monster Demon Kane....


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Inferno match???


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah the world needs more Inferno matches


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fuck yea, I'm hyped for this feud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

INFERNO MATCH?!!!!!?1! :mark: :mark:


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

DAT CONTACT LENSE


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

this is really good. :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Inferno match? YES YES YES YES

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Inferno match


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

They doing an inferno match? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

INFERNO MATCH!? I am so down for that.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

INFERNO MATCH?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Inferno match ??


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

INFERNO? HELL YEA BITCHES


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I fell in to a burnin' ring of fire :cole3


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Love is a burning thing...


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Inferno Match


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Inferno match :mark


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buzzard. (Aug 5, 2013)

I sense an Undertaker appearance


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

The ring of fiiiiiyah! just hand a finding nemo flashback


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm so loving Kane and Bray Wyatt right now!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Inferno Match :StephenA


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

BeautifulDisaster said:


> Why does Bray Wyatt do the Cross Rhodes as his finisher? I know Cody Rhodes is great and all, but c'mon no need to copy! But then again imitation is the sincerest form of flattery!


It's nothing like the Cross Rhodes, dumbass.

Cross Rhodes:






Bray Wyatt's finisher:


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Kane's schooling Bray on how to shoot a crazy gimmick promo.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

INFERNO MATCH? WYATT VS KANE? IMMA FUCKING CRY. 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

OMG an inferno match? we haven't seen an inferno match since Kane took on MVP at Armageddon, this is going to be huge


----------



## IndPr (Jan 14, 2011)

That was fucking awesome.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

We need Taz back in commentary for the inferno match. IS IT GETTING HOT IN HERE OR IS IT JUST ME.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They're doing an Inferno match. Bray Wyatt is going to have the worst in ring debut of anyone in company history. He's working an INFERNO match with KANE. As if the latter part wasn't bad enough.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Inferno match? I'd mark out!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I like how King got cut off going to commercial


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Damn an Inferno match would be amazing. I'm getting more hyped for the Wyatt/Kane fued more than ever.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Inferno Match, bitch!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kane IS AWESOME RIGHT NOW! They're finally doing something awesome with him.

Bryan/Cena
Rhodes/Sandow
Brock/Punk
Kane/Wyatt

'DIS SUMMER. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

Inferno match? I might buy Summerslam if they are going to be doing an inferno match.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

HMMMMM.... Inferno matches have never been good. But it'll give Bray a chance to show off his crazy demeanour in a match.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Please oh please...INFERNO MATCH! Make it happen


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Deacon of Demons said:


> I'm liking Wyatt, but Rowan and Harper are NOT doing it for me at all. *Every week they come across as sloppy*. The two should just go back to developmental and leave Wyatt on his own before this gimmick flops bad!!


That's their gimmick... lol, they are suppose to wrestle like that.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I would mark to see Brays beard get caught on fire in that match


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Nostalgia said:


> It's nothing like the Cross Rhodes, dumbass.
> 
> Cross Rhodes:
> 
> ...


It's plain to see that they're very similar. Don't be such an ass.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Do people remember how bad inferno matches are?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> HMMMMM.... Inferno matches have never been good. But it'll give Bray a chance to show off his crazy demeanour in a match.


The first one between Undertaker and Kane in 98 was excellent.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

WTF


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I was wondering why no gimmick matches were announced for the main events. Here's my answer.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Actually, they're not doing an inferno match. I just came down from my orgasm at the thought of it, and realized Kane just needed promo ammo. It'll just be a regular match.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Why do i get this horrible feeling it won't be an inferno match and it was just a slip up with the promo.

Just scared to get my hopes up here I guess.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I sincerely doubt they'll do an inferno match. It's not entertainment or PG friendly. :vince2


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

WYATT POSING IN THE FLAMES LIKE A BOSS!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

All I know is that Bray can pull of those demented mannerism effortlessly, almost makes you believe that he really is nuts.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


> Do people remember how bad inferno matches are?


This 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Kane IS AWESOME RIGHT NOW! They're finally doing something awesome with him.
> 
> Bryan/Cena
> Rhodes/Sandow
> ...


No love for Christian/Del Rio?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I happen to hate most gimmick matches, the inferno concept being one of them.


Because it's supposed be so exciting to watch the captivating performer in Kane come out as he is wrestling Wyatt in a RING OF FIRE! :mancini2


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think they should try to make the Wyatt/Kane feud as disturbing as possible. Maybe they could add something that involves sex with a corpse or something...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Another top notch segement. I like how it's very easy to take Kane seriously again anytime he goes back to his monster character.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

This Crazy / insanity / cult feud is right up my alley, i love it.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

An inferno would be so great. Please say it's happening.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

This Kane is GOAT


----------



## Buzzard. (Aug 5, 2013)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOT AN INFERNO MATCH!!! KANE, WE'RE SORRY!!!! OKAY?!!


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

Deacon of Demons said:


> I'm liking Wyatt, but Rowan and Harper are NOT doing it for me at all. Every week they come across as sloppy. The two should just go back to developmental and leave Wyatt on his own before this gimmick flops bad!!


Wyatts are sloppy because they're mind controlled. It's like someone wrestling drunk. They're supposed to be sloppy and a bit "off" in their movements to help get this across, I believe.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Inferno match would be pretty good, even if they're never the most technically sound. I believe that Wyatt and Kane should be able to tell a good story inside the ring.

Also does anyone else love how Harper says "YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH" all the time?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I think they should try to make the Wyatt/Kane feud as disturbing as possible. Maybe they could add something that involves sex with a corpse or something...


:HHH2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

JaffaTheHeel said:


> It's plain to see that they're very similar. Don't be such an ass.


It's not the Cross Rhodes though. My post was in response to someone claiming Bray Wyatt was copying Cody's finisher when that's not the case at all, so I rightfully called him a dumbass.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Did Punk just get boo'd? wut


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Axel's getting buried too. :lmao Thank God.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Would of been Hell in a Cell if it wasn't for the stupid HIAC PPV


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Is everyone a marble mouth tonight??


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I think they should try to make the Wyatt/Kane feud as disturbing as possible. * Maybe they could add something that involves sex with a corpse or something...*


lolwut?


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I think they should try to make the Wyatt/Kane feud as disturbing as possible. Maybe they could add something that involves sex with a corpse or something...


I see what's going on here.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Kane is so underrated in so many aspects.

I think Kane and Wyatt will have a great inferno match, should it happen.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> No love for Christian/Del Rio?


Holy crap, I forgot about that. Just shows the state of the World Title picture now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"When I say I'm coming for you, I'm coming for you". 

I bet Lita hears that line a lot.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope Heyman has some pumped up kicks, because punks coming for you, hes coming for you


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"Ask the Divas, they know."


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The night the beast got neutered? Damn.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

It's clear Punk isn't main eventing SS anymore.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kaitlyn Gracing my Screen :yum:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I wonder if the Wolverine chops are Punk's idea or if he's being forced to have them. Hopefully the latter.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Kaitlyn with that jobber entrance.


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

Deptford said:


> Did Punk just get boo'd? wut


They're in Green Bay. Punk is from Chicago. Football rivalry in USA.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Kaitlyn's tits :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Its a waste sticking Punk in a backstage promo


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm ready for HLA


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Kaitlin's looking good tonight.

Layla heel turn DAFUQ.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Kaitlyn looking busted tonight


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

All these jobbers entrances.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

".....and there's Kaitlyn". :cole3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Layla & AJ = Team Boner


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kaitlyn is so hot


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol did they just turn the light out on Punk?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

Kaitlyn, what's up with that outfit?! Show off the chest girl!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i'm surprised Layla still has this entrance theme, it's too happy for a heel


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Layla turned heel? Wait What!? Fuck yes!


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Bryan / Cena
Brock / Punk
Del Rio / Christian
Rhodes / Sandow
Wyatt / Kane - Inferno match

This has the potential to be one of the best summer slams in recent memory


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Kaitlyn needs to have a cleavage exposing attire


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Crickets....those crickets...

Dat music.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay, have to admit there Punk, should have left the "on camera" bit of that line about Perfect/Henan off... it only draws attention to the fakeness of the WWE. Other than that, the promo was solid but that was a nasty little slip...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Absolutely NO FUCKING REACTION for Layla.

:lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Laylas fuckin accent


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

Has Kaitlyn always been so physically large with muscle?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

man, evil Layla...


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Quiet crowd huh?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Flawless! :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Laylapleez :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Layla with that Maleficient eyebrow!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Way to go WWE no name title for that second diva FUCK!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cringed at every second of that Layla promo.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm sorry but Kaitlyn>AJ in the looks department


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Layla is from Miami folks :cole3


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wait.. Just last week Layla and Kaitlyn were BFF's.. Now all of a sudden she is a heel and Kaitlyn is mad at her... dafuq?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Layla and AJ = Team Dat Ass


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So Layla has turned into an attention whore? Okay......


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Kaitlyn!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Layla is the only reason I'm not turning this channel. I so can't contain myself right now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The return of the FLAWLESS Diva!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Why do all the divas have black fingernail polish?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Praise baby Jesus they are bringing LayCool Layla (aka the best Layla) back. Werkkkkkkkkkkkkk.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I feel like such a downer right now. As much as I've loved this summer (wrestling wise), I have lost almost all interest in Punk vs. Lesnar and Bray Wyatt.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow Lalya is awful act promos
Pretty sad the WWE lets all their talented divas leave but keep crap like her around


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Heel Layla is back huh, kind of odd without Michele there too


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yay for a random heel turn that makes no sense!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Layla better win.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Whatever happened to other annoying trollop who used to be with Layla?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Those juggs...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

layla the coward is back, awesome


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Fuck yes, they brought back the flawless gimmick.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

but..AJ has the belt...dat logic


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Flawless reference~

Blargh at them not having any storyline reasons for it though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know. I don't know. :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

the fuck is this


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

DAT LAYLA bama


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WTH? :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Um What was Layla trying to do just now?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

No reaction for Layla :lol


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

wrestle_champion said:


> Quiet crowd huh?


Dope avy! Where's that from??


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wtf was Layla doing?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And Layla steals Christian's gimmick.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I miss when commentators gave a shit, even about shit.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Please tell me Layla's been hanging out with Christian.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm mad I took my piss break already.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

are people actually cheering/clapping for Layla? i guess people really are tired of Kaitlyn or forgot Layla is a heel now


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

HOW IS THAT A CHEAP SHOT COLE?!?!?! It was totally within the rules! 

Jesus! Bias much?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Layla is the only reason I'm not turning this channel. I so can't contain myself right now.


:lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Real Housewives > Divas


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Finally Flawless Layla is back....

Katilyn has too much hair and I don't like the black ugh.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Stop imitating Christian, Layla. Dammit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kaitlyn has put quite a lot of weight on, shit


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

What botchery is this?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"knock off Layla" :cena5


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

You know what I hate? When Sheamus does the backbreaker, it's the Irish Curse Backbreaker, but for anyone else, it's just a backbreaker.

Pop for AJ?


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Layla is gorgeous and AJ is beyond perfect but nothing can save what I've just laid witness to...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Stop stealing spots from japan.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why do wrestlers always get distracted with someones music hits
just ignore it


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow that looked kinda sick.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

wow AJ Lee in pigtails, i hate pigtails but damn it looks sexy on AJ


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow, Layla is an aweful wrestler

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

They're still feuding?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

What is this?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

KNEE TO THE SORT OF RIBCAGE-Y AREA


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dat pop for AJ!!!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AJ with pigtails. Oh lawd.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I think Layla's entrance was the most silent entrance I've ever seen on WWE TV.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I just got an instant boner from AJ in Pigtails hot damn


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God. Could Kaitlyn's timing be any worse in this match?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Pigtails :yum:


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

That was a chick kick, don't you dare fucking lie to me, Michael.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Boot to the head


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

They only way I would care about the Divas Division if they brought back Karma and had her tag with Ziggler vs. AJ/Langston.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Was that a 4-count?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Holy fucking Jesus, that was a bad match. Like really bad.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Layla needs to pin more Divas like dat


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice pin.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Da fuq finisher was that!?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That pin by Layla :ass


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

AJ looks like shes 14 years old lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The part of that segment I find least credible is that Layla's finisher has a name.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Crap.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Now she is a heel all of a sudden..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't care about the divas, but happy Kaitlyn lost.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Well at least the referee is only there for a 3 count.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Team Dat ASS


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Layla getting that W


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Inb4 LESBIAN ANGLE.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

AJ and Layla the things that just happened in my pants.....


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

The way Layla pinned her :yum:


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

The divas are pathetic.

Kaitlyn's a moron, AJ gets more annoying every week, Layla is pointless. 

Waste of time and space.


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

Cena's promo proved why he's still the top guy in WWE by a mile. Really good stuff. The only guys who come close on the mic are Punk and Bray Wyatt.. Heyman too, if you include non-wrestlers. Shame about the retarded "boring" chants.. wrestling fans continue to make themselves out to be the worst people of all time


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The crowd is losing its mind. I can hardly even hear myself think during this segment.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what has kaitlyn doen to deserve this


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Ziggler vs Langston tonight? why not at Summerslam?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol I believe we're gonna have some great pics of Layla's ass from tonight.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ok Layla being heel cool. But this story makes no fucking sense. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

did i just watch an Orton match...gets there ass kicked..one move..winner


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

I doubt Kaitlyn minds losing all these matches, she does more jobs backstage.

8*D


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh lordy they're skipping together now my body can't handle this


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Big E and Ziggles? I'm in


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WWE, can you please change AJ's theme? These women would get a lot better reactions with some real themes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dolph vs Big E, what they cant save it for ra PPV?

We have to see it a million times before the PPV


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm still waiting for her to trip while skipping. It'll happen. 



y2j4lyf said:


> Real Housewives > Divas


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Layla wants attention but is content with AJ's theme playing when she wins!? LOGIC!?


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

I could watch AJ + Layla skip around on infinite replay.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> You know what I hate? When Sheamus does the backbreaker, it's the Irish Curse Backbreaker, but for anyone else, it's just a backbreaker.
> 
> Pop for AJ?


That's because the way he does it is exclusive to him. Nobody else in the WWE does a backbreaker the way he does it.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

You know Kaitlyn if all of your friends turn on you, it may just be you. Just saying.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Layla needs to pin more Divas like dat


Like me. :vince


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Best angle going now :hbk2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> I think Layla's entrance was the most silent entrance I've ever seen on WWE TV.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

Big E Mutha Fuckin Langston!!!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ziggler!!! :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Lol I believe we're gonna have some great pics of Layla's ass from tonight.


yes sir.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> KNEE TO THE SORT OF RIBCAGE-Y AREA


Solar-plexus?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

How many times are they doing Dolph/Big E on Raw? Shouldn't it have been on PPV?

And they should move Kaitlyn on now. She's tapped to AJ multiple times.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

ECW fucked the wrestling business.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey look ECW, real wrestling.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I already like Layla better.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is what I hate about the WWE's booking. Two guys are in the middle of a feud, obviously leading to a PPV match. So they will just wrestle on free TV to build up to the PPV match. WHY?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Okay, Layla turned heel on Smackdown for those of you who don't watch, which seems to be just about everyone :lol


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

No HLA?!?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

AJ is just... god damn.. Just...... I might be broken now.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Defo need to get Unreleased Vol. 2 on blu-ray! Loved the first volume. Oh, and WWE just buried Extreme Rules with a promo video actually showcasing what extreme is.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Now she is a heel all of a sudden..


She turned on Smackdown last week.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't understand why Zlggles and Big E are even touching each other before Summerslam. Will there even be a SS match between the two?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

ECW just GOATed and reminded me of 90s wrestling. Broke my heart!


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

Is it wise to show those ECW ads on Raw :lol? Just makes the current product look completely shit in contrast


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Not doing Ziggles-Big E at Summerslam?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

TJC93 said:


>


Fucking hell. :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Kaitlyn always gets made a fool by AJ Lee, and they wonder why they can't get her over as a babyface


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's crazy to see how RVD and the Dudleyz are the only guys still actively competing in major companies from ECW. Everyone else is either retired, strung out on drugs, or dead.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

You guys! :mark:


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

This RAW has been awesome.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Diva's division has crashed so hard... that might have been the worst thing I've seen all year.... and I saw the Tito Ortiz reveal.*


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Kaitlyn sure loses a lot for someone who is supposedly a top contender for the Divas title


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> You know Kaitlyn if all of your friends turn on you, it may just be you. Just saying.


:barkley


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

WrestlinFan said:


> ECW fucked the wrestling business.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You're right. More Doinks and Mantaurs please.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

SubZero3:16 said:


> You guys! :mark:


:lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Layla wants attention...yet she's once again someone's sidekick. This old bitch.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Griever11 said:


> Kaitlyn sure loses a lot for someone who is supposedly a top contender for the Divas title


But who else is there?


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Headliner said:


> It's crazy to see how RVD and the Dudleyz are the only guys still actively competing in major companies from ECW. Everyone else is either retired, strung out on drugs, or dead.


You say that like you're surprised. :lol


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

I hope Dolph just destroys Big E so we can move on from this feud. Big E is still too green.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Kaitlyn looks pregnant. Or she is the biggest butterface of all time. Stay far away from her. Hit it and quit it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hit-Girl said:


> *The Diva's division has crashed so hard... that might have been the worst thing I've seen all year.... and I saw the Tito Ortiz reveal.*


If Anderson had been at ringside he'd have improved that segment by at least 300%.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

NexS.E.S said:


> You're right. More Doinks and Mantaurs please.


They limited the tools promoters could use to draw and draw heat.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Kaitlyn looks pregnant. Or she is the biggest butterface of all time. Stay far away from her. Hit it and quit it.


SHES FAT :steiner


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I'll give you my house if you point to a single Orton match that happened as you described

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

*DIVAS.

FUCK. OFF.*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *The Diva's division has crashed so hard... that might have been the worst thing I've seen all year.... and I saw the Tito Ortiz reveal.*


Been quite a week, huh?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

King's shirts are a fucking joke.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

NexS.E.S said:


> You're right. More Doinks and Mantaurs please.


Doink is a bad example since he was genius in ECW.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I need one of those ECW dvd's man..


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Headliner said:


> It's crazy to see how RVD and the Dudleyz are the only guys still actively competing in major companies from ECW. Everyone else is either retired, strung out on drugs, or dead.


Tommy Dreamer and his wife just retired didn't they?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Kaitlyn looks pregnant. Or she is the biggest butterface of all time. Stay far away from her. Hit it and quit it.


Hit it, hit it, hit it... You catch my drift? :cena5


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Man I missed JBL last week on Raw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Still an hour and 20 minutes left. Wow, what a slow moving show.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Robb Stark said:


> *DIVAS.
> 
> FUCK. OFF.*


Just kill the fucking division. Its pointless


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL! That picture of Sandow.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Jobber entrance for the #1 contender


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Christian with the jobber entrance.:lol


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

This has been a pretty good RAW IMO. Not bad for a non-post PPV show!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

The #1 Contender for the WHC gets a jobber entrance


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL, the #1 Contender for the WHC gets a jobber entrance?

What a fucking joke.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Double jobber entrance..


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> If Anderson had been at ringside he'd have improved that segment by at least 300%.


He'd just cock his head to the side in confusion like he did when Tito came out. :lol


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

lmfao @ #1 contender getting a jobber entrance on a 3 hour show


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

What is it with these bloody jobber entrances?!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

What the fuck did I just see in this thread. Gonna go cheese grater my eyes.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

#1 contender Christian.

With the jobber entrance.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

has 3MB ever won a match before?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Its time to clap!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kayfabe wise can Sandow even cash that in in anymore? That contract is destroyed


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

Hit-Girl said:


> *The Diva's division has crashed so hard... that might have been the worst thing I've seen all year.... and I saw the Tito Ortiz reveal.*


I only care about AJ Lee. Can't stand the Bellas, who we will of course see in the last hour of the show. :no:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

bluejay... C'mon man..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The contender for the World title is getting the jobber entrance.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

why is the #1 contender, Christian with the jobber entrance?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Overwhelming silence for Christian.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

What happened to Ziggler vs Big E?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

3MB sighting. me mucho gusto


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

virus21 said:


> But who else is there?


Yeah good point, I really can't even think of many other people on the roster who seem remotely credible at this point.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Kaitlyn looks pregnant. Or she is the biggest butterface of all time. Stay far away from her. Hit it and quit it.


Kaitlyn is my type of Girl


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Never cared for Christian. Don't know why.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

That shit up there :jay


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

#1 contenders shouldn't get jobber entrances fucking period. Get your shit together WWE. There's no reason you can't give these men proper entrances.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Number one contender to the World Title doesn't get an entrance. 

Does anybody still want to tell me the WHC isn't a midcard title?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

More jobber entrances?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Hypno said:


> What the fuck did I just see in this thread. Gonna go cheese grater my eyes.


Yeah wtf was that?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Am I the only one who would like to see Christian have a lengthy WHC run before he retires?


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

PGSucks said:


> The #1 Contender for the WHC gets a jobber entrance


lol seriously WTF!

Hey look Heath Slater vs his Pro Christian from NXT! And commentators not building it up! I hate this company.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a snarky idea they will be turning Del Rio/Christian into a 3 way dance with RVD..


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Are you fucking serious with that disgusting picture?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Yo, Heath Slater is getting kinda beefy. Am I wrong?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Wait, didn't Christian mento Heath on NXT 1? Cool


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Did you guys see what that guy posted....


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

richyque said:


> Its time to clap!


Yep, it's Christian time!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Someone ban that bluejay guy.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So if Bryan is too small and skinny to be champion, what is Christian?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

A former WHC champ and current number 1 contender gets a jobber entrance. On a 210 minute RAW. Wow.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Well that's exactly what I wanted to see tonight.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jesus....fuck you, bluejays.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Number one contender to the World Title doesn't get an entrance.
> 
> Does anybody still want to tell me the WHC isn't a midcard title?


Why do you care? Christian's music is shit anyways :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Can somebody tell me why I just saw a girl shitting on her own face in a bathtub?


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Barry_O said:


> I only care about AJ Lee.


She's bad too. Same act every week, an incredibly annoying one at that. She's talented but she makes for unbearable TV at the moment.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Griever11 said:


> Yeah good point, I really can't even think of many other people on the roster who seem remotely credible at this point.


There is no one on the roster that is at all credible at this point. Shit, they could bring Torrie Wilson back out of the blue and she would be more credible than the entire division


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

What does Christian weigh, about 190?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That fucking clapping.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Heath Slater is trying to grow boobs.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*STOP FUCKING CLAPPING CHRISTIAN YOU FUCKING GEEK*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*whispers* you guys, I haven't heard an app mention all night.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Surprsingly, if anything 3MB has shown is that Drew has the look now... he looks so much better with the long tights. Now he just needs a good feud...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Lawler's the first man on earth to put the emphasis on Bee _Gees_. He was already out of touch forty years ago.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

What are you guys talking about? I didn't see anything...

On second thought, maybe that's not a bad thing. Its a good thing :ddp


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That why I hate the fact that they gave time for The Ryback/Henry Shit match and not give time for #1 contender for WHC or something else


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't unsee what I just saw....I just became impotent


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> A former WGC champ and current number 1 contender gets a jobber entrance. On a 210 minute RAW. Wow.


Wow.

Never knew Christian was a WGC champion.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Either do a brand extension or unify the titles, having a midcard world title is a joke!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Barry_O said:


> What does Christian weigh, about 190?


Apparently 212lbs.

Which I'd believe, if he wasn't so skinny.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> Can somebody tell me why I just saw a girl shitting on her own face in a bathtub?


Look I understand the divas segment was terrible.........

Clap count - 2.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

KingLobos said:


> Can somebody tell me why I just saw a girl shitting on her own face in a bathtub?


TUBGIRL!

:mark:


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice Bee Gees reference by King. I'm actually a big fan.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

What was that dance from Slater?! :lmao


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> King's shirts are a fucking joke.


There I fixed it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Robb Stark said:


> She's bad too. Same act every week, an incredibly annoying one at that. She's talented but she makes for unbearable TV at the moment.


Never got the hype on AJ. 



KingLobos said:


> Can somebody tell me why I just saw a girl shitting on her own face in a bathtub?


Because people are sick fucks?


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Why wont the commentators mention Heath Slater and Christian being paired up in NXT? I hate this company sometimes. History exists!


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Captain Charisma


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Edge using the spear was bad enough. Christian is WAY too small to use it (I'm a fan of both guys btw).


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Spear!


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Camera pans to the crowd........everyone sat down


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dolph Ziggler takes out 3MB after the match. Christian runs from them.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> *whispers* you guys, I haven't heard an app mention all night.


*:vince5 OH REALLY BITCH :vince5*


----------



## xzombiecowzx (Jul 8, 2013)

I love edge but I wish Christian would use the kill switch more and spear less


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i'm surprised Del Rio didn't just jump Christian at the stage when Christian was celebrating to the crowd


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

SummerSlam is looking stacked!

Cena-Bryan
Punk-Brock
Ziggler-Big E
Sandow-Rhodes
Kane-Wyatt
Kaitlyn-AJ
Christian-ADR

That's 7 matches, and we haven't gotten to Shield or Orton, much less Shaemus!


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

Robb Stark said:


> She's bad too. Same act every week, an incredibly annoying one at that. She's talented but she makes for unbearable TV at the moment.


She's interesting. Which is much more than I can say about the Bellas, Kaitlyn (like her but needs more character development), etc.

The Bellas want to be the queens, but they're just annoying and uninteresting. It's a shame Nikki is with Cena and Total Divas is running now, or else we would probably be spared their sad push.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Can somebody tell me why I just saw a girl shitting on her own face in a bathtub?


Oh that picture...my friends got me with that gag in like...2004. Whoever posted it is stuck as far back as Cena is.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

That song should be the theme.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So wait. Is Christian retiring?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

:brock :brock Ready for the beast.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Can somebody tell me why I just saw a girl shitting on her own face in a bathtub?


You clicked on the wrong porn site I'm assuming?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Slater is awesome.. A colourfull character, throwback to the old school guys.. Not a generic like we have seen recently. Although there seems to be more colour characters as of late.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

xzombiecowzx said:


> I love edge but I wish Christian would use the kill switch more and spear less


It gets reversed about 93% of the time


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

xzombiecowzx said:


> I love edge but I wish Christian would use the kill switch more and spear less


If they don't have time to give him an entrance, they definitely don't have time to let him set up a Killswitch.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

You thought that pic by bluejays was bad?








Try and unsee that


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

If they give the WHC to Christian, I'm hoping for at least a fucking month or so with it this time.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

I think we're getting Del Rio vs. Christian vs. Van Dam in a triple threat at Summerslam, to be honest.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

That burrito looks disgusting


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Way to build that Christian/ADR match. A World Title match with no feud should go over really well.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

God.. Now I can't stop thinking about that picture >__>


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

KingLobos said:


> Can somebody tell me why I just saw a girl shitting on her own face in a bathtub?


Thank you for describing it to me because I was afraid to back track! :lol


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Barry_O said:


> *She's interesting.* Which is much more than I can say about the Bellas, Kaitlyn (like her but needs more character development), etc.
> 
> The Bellas want to be the queens, but they're just annoying and uninteresting. It's a shame Nikki is with Cena and Total Divas is running now, or else we would probably be spared their sad push.


She's not. Not any more. She eats up more TV time than her character deserves every week.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

:brock time


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

If we don't get :brock tonight, we riot.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I think something is going on with the Audio the entire show.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> You thought that pic by bluejays was bad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did he post?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

I Didn't see any girl in a bathtub pic


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Raw thread. Where a girl shitting on herself is more interesting the 90% of the show.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I was waiting for porn to load in another tab and someone posted fucking tub girl on this fucking board and now I may as well just close the tab. THAT VIDEO TOOK LIKE 20 MINUTES TO LOAD AND NOW THERE IS NO FUCKING WAY I'LL GET OFF...FUCK YOU!!!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> *whispers* you guys, I haven't heard an app mention all night.


They mentioned it at the start, I believe.

Don't worry, if you watch on the WWE app, I'm sure you'll be reminded to watch the WWE app. :cole3


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

Xobeh said:


> Apparently 212lbs.
> 
> Which I'd believe, if he wasn't so skinny.


Yeah, like Punk is 218. :cool2

I like Christian, actually (just randomly picked him for my avatar). But he looks like a stick and his timing is WAYYYY off on his moves. Feel bad for him.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I missed that picture everyone is talking about. Sounds like I got lucky.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Christian got a decent reaction this week










Edit: Fuck this forum is annoying during raw, took like 10 minutes to post this worthless throw away comment due to all the crashes.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Thank you for describing it to me because I was afraid to back track! :lol


I was backtracking myself to see wtf people were talking about, but now..... I'll pass.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Need new eyes now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> The Raw thread. Where a girl shitting on herself is more interesting the 90% of the show.


:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> You thought that pic by bluejays was bad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know what is even more disturbing?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, glad I missed that shit picture


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

> Bray Wyatt ‏@WWEBrayWyatt 2m
> Burn, Burn, Burn
> 
> The
> ...


Man oh man.

:mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

The Brown Horatio said:


> I Didn't see any girl in a bathtub pic


Because the mods did their job. Thank you mods


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

KingLobos said:


> Can somebody tell me why I just saw a girl shitting on her own face in a bathtub?


That's oldschool. I suppose you'll get Goatse'd or Meatspinned next.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> The Raw thread. Where a girl shitting on herself is more interesting the 90% of the show.


There is a difference between interesting and fucking disgusting.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I didn't see Bluejays post but now I'm dying to see it because all the talk about it.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Was desperate to go to Wrestlemania XXX but it's just not financially viable at the moment. Maybe XXXI or XXXII... *sighs*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> The Raw thread. Where a girl shitting on herself is more interesting the 90% of the show.


THink thats bad. You must have not been here when there were pages of people talking about a nip slip


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CM MOTHERFUCKING PUNK!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Was that french "sentence" written by a retarded kid?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm Here To Show The World...... That I'm a Douchebag (drive pass like he gives no fucks)


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The Brown Horatio said:


> I Didn't see any girl in a bathtub pic


Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

MY EYESS!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Love that Punk hoody.


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

Robb Stark said:


> She's not. Not any more. She eats up more TV time than her character deserves every week.



I agree her character is a bit stale. But she's so much more interesting than any other diva, I guess I just am judging her relative to the other divas.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

holy shit it IS an inferno match


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

PUNK

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

It's clobberin' time


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I like Punk.

I like Axel.

I So Confused.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

As much as I love Punk I don't give enough fucks to see him wrestle Axel.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I didn't see Bluejays post but now I'm dying to see it because all the talk about it.


Just type in tubgirl on Google if you want to see it...


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

whose ready for the beast?

:brock :brock :brock


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bork plz


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wtf did I miss? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Psh. Rookies.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

connormurphy13 said:


> You thought that pic by bluejays was bad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

You think that's bad. Try to unsee this.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Here he comes.

The E in WWE.
The future Hall of Famer.
The next undisputed and unified champion of all the sports in the world.
The second coming of every religious deity.
A man who should run for president, governor, prime minister and king of the universe.

CURTIS "I KNOW IM THE GOAT" AXEL.

:mark:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I didn't see Bluejays post but now I'm dying to see it because all the talk about it.


NO DON'T


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> MY EYESS!!


this folks was your last ever Cruiserweight Champion in WWE


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I didn't see Bluejays post but now I'm dying to see it because all the talk about it.


Just google Tubgirl and unzip. It's hawt.. :curry2


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

CM Punk is seriously meant to "destroy" Bork?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Inc. dat' music!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I HAVE ARRIVED.

:axel


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

No reaction:lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I look forward to the day that John Cena, Sheamus, & Axel become the new 3MB

What? I can dream, right?!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

You just cannot hate Axel's theme.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DAT POP.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

TheeJayBee said:


> Was desperate to go to Wrestlemania XXX but it's just not financially viable at the moment. Maybe XXXI or XXXII... *sighs*


Buy eight tickets and scalp six - you'll be able to go.


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

Man, I miss Mr Perfect. Feel bad for Curtis, because that is a tough act to live up to.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dodged a bullet there not seeing that pic. Anyways, this summerslam can potentially be one of the best of all time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Borkey plez


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

GOAT Punk getting them chants from this shit crowd.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Hypno said:


> Here he comes.
> 
> The E in WWE.
> The future Hall of Famer.
> ...


Where is the DVD? I'm still waiting on my Curtis Axel DVD.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

So silent that you got hear some kid yelling. :lol


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Axel doesn't deserve the lights off entrance at all. That should be reserved for a special type of wrestler.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just show Brock and Punk already


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Walrus mentions: 1


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Was that a bit of perfect's theme remixed into axel's?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Here comes Curtis Axel a.k.a Mr. Generic.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Heyman went to call Bork.

:brock


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Comon' Brock! Make your grand entrance.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

wait, what picture is every1 talking about?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hypno said:


> Here he comes.
> 
> The E in WWE.
> The future Hall of Famer.
> ...


Curtis Axel fucking sucks. Dead people are more charismatic than this fuck.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Axel gets a lot of hate on here but I like him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

People chant Colt Cabana? fpalm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TONIGHT IS FULL OF THEM REMATCHES :HHH2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

THE BROCKATON IS COMING


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Wait is Brock scheduled for tonight?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> I HAVE ARRIVED.
> 
> :axel


:lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Robb Stark said:


> Axel doesn't deserve the lights off entrance at all. That should be reserved for a special type of wrestler.


Yes like the Wyatt's, Sin Cara, just to name a few of the "deserving" :cool2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

He put that gum back in his mouth :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

dat gum spit


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Anyone see the gum spit slap? :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

AnalBleeding said:


> wait, what picture is every1 talking about?


A poster called AnalBleeding talking about a pic where a girl shits on herself. This thread has truly gone full circle.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Get to :brock


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm sorry but I hate Curtis Axel. I hate his personality, his look, his moves, the nepotism, but what pisses me off about him the most is how he has that long chin and that stupid beard that covers it with those weird neck/shoulder muscles that poke out of neck/shoulders.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok I marked for him mocking Perfect's spit and toss thing. Too bad the crowd don't understand small things like that.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

HAHAHA the gum spit botch :lol love it Punker!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

did Punk spit out his gum, miss it, it hit the mat, then Punk picked up the gum and to put it back in his mouth and continue chewing it?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Just type in tubgirl on Google if you want to see it...


:| oh god... I'm not eating tonight


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk getting the biggest crowd response in an otherwise shit crowd

BITW


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Can someone buy Curtis Axel a new face and while they're at it throw in some charisma as well?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Floor-to-commercial spot. Almost episodic.
VINTAGE :cole3


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BITW getting the best crowd reaction tonight.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Stop talking about that shit!


.... see what I did there?*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Barry_O said:


> Yeah, like Punk is 218. :cool2
> 
> I like Christian, actually (just randomly picked him for my avatar). But he looks like a stick and his timing is WAYYYY off on his moves. Feel bad for him.


Christians timing is off? He's one of the most crisp guys I've ever seen


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Curtis Axel is so boring.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

is Tubgirl like 2 girl 1 cup type shit?


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

As a Bears fan, I LOVE that ol' Chicago Made Punk is wearing the navy and orange in green bay. Top notch, sir.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Buy eight tickets and scalp six - you'll be able to go.


I'm from England dude. Scalping six tickets and saving two for me and my mate isn't going to cover the cost of flying, hotels, spending money etc. when we're only a few years removed from high school.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Where's Paul Heyman? Did he went backstage to call Brock Lesnar? Oh man, the beast might be there.

:brock


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

THANOS said:


> HAHAHA the gum spit botch :lol love it Punker!


Punk is the man. Great sense of wrestling history there.

Thanks for the kind words in my post you rec'd. Really liked your Wyatt Fam breakdown and now I understand the character much better. Good job!


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Stad said:


> BITW getting the best crowd reaction tonight.


And his opponent Punk is getting a decent response too.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Who's Curtis Axel? I just see Michael McGillicutty.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, I think Bryan got a better reaction in the first segment of the night.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Just tuned in. What did I miss?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Erick Rowan already got a movie deal, guys!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I want R-Truth to come out and tell us Whaddup Minneapolis!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

We need Brock!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Searched the pic everyone was talking about out of curiosity, fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Bring out Bork Already, Axel is burying Punk just by being in a match with him

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buzzard. (Aug 5, 2013)

I can't believe how predictable they made a Lesnar appearance


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Stop talking about that shit!
> 
> 
> .... see what I did there?*


:StephenA2


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL Axel can't even trash talk and make it sound convincing.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

"I'm the best in the world, not you!"

Curtis, shut up.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Searched the pic everyone was talking about out of curiosity, fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm.


No offense bro, but if you looked it up on your own, you deserve what you get.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did this clown Axel call himself the Best in the world? I just cant......


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Spaz350 said:


> As a Bears fan, I LOVE that ol' Chicago Made Punk is wearing the navy and orange in green bay. Top notch, sir.


As a Packers fans I will just enjoy the four Super Bowl rings we have.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

If Curtis Axel is the best in the world I don't want to live on this world anymore


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I hate how someone could hold the IC for an entire year and no one would notice in this day in age.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Searched the pic everyone was talking about out of curiosity, fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm.


You fool!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Look at him. Such a ring general. Such charisma. Such personality. He has it all. I literally don't know how Axel hasn't been made chairman of the WWE yet. I'd pay for AXELMANIA or SUMMERAXEL.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Whether Punk or Bryan got the best reaction of the night, it's a miracle they get any reaction in this place. Yes, it's a miracle even for them.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

The people slagging off Axel are retards. The guy is getting much better on the mic on a weekly basis, he'll never be The Rock but so what? He has improved a ton. He's also superb in the ring. Get over the fact he cut a few shit promos in the past. Guy has talent, regardless of whether you nerds can see it or not.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome back Heyman. Where is Brock Sir?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> is Tubgirl like 2 girl 1 cup type shit?


Picture a girl lying in a bathtub with her feet in the air and her ass sticking out. Now picture the girl about 400 lbs and she's shooting diarrhea out of her ass straight up and onto her face in an arc. That's the picture.

If that sounds too horrifying, its best you avoid looking at it.

Upon typing this out, I'm going to down a fifth of gin and question where my life went wrong.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Just tuned in. What did I miss?


Bryan/Vince segment;
RVD def. AdR - Del Rio turned on Ricardo Rodriguez;
Rhodes/Sandow segment;
Henry def. Ryback by count-out;
Cena/Orton/Bryan/Shield segment;
Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs. Tons of Funk - Wyatt/Kane promo (there might be a Inferno match at SS);
Layla def. Kaitlyn;
Christian def. Heath Slater;


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

I just can't get in to Axel. Always thought he was overrated by many who said 'his name sucks, he need a good gimmick, needs some freedom' etc. I know some people like him but he's just not got it in my opinion.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow Paul looked utterly demonic right then.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Heyman's back to GOAT.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Punk went into Berserker rage when he saw Heyman.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Bork incoming


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Thank God Axel has Heyman because he is just so bland.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Just tuned in. What did I miss?


Bryan Rocking it on the mic
Cena with a decent promo
ADR failing at getting heat
A dead crowd
Oh and Wyatt/Kane in an Inferno match! At SS


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If only Dolph Ziggler and not curtis Axel was Hennigs kid


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome cross body.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

come on wolverine channel your rage


----------



## MidnightToker (Apr 14, 2013)

What's the main event tonight?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BRING OUT BORK LASER


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Punk and Heyman should just get back together. Much better that way.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Pretty boring match..


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

10 pm slot is here brothers. Time for :brock so I can do the Lesnar jump and chant HOLY SHIT in my room


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

MidnightToker said:


> What's the main event tonight?



Shield vs Orton, Cena and Bryan


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Brock isn't here tonight. They wouldn't be having this match if they had a Brock appearance.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Heyman running is always :lmao


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Man I feel bad, I'm sure Joe Hennig is a great guy who works his arse off, but he's just.. ugh..


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

I like Axel. Just needs more time, I think.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

MidnightToker said:


> What's the main event tonight?


GOAT tagging with some jobbers and facing the Shield.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

After Googling it against my better judgement


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Just sat here awaiting a BORK LASER appearance, then I may go get some sleep. Not sure if I can stay awake and alert for the rest of this show.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

MidnightToker said:


> What's the main event tonight?


SHIELD vs Cena, Bryan and Orton


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Shit did Axel forget the belt? I swear I didn't see him bring it with him..


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

MidnightToker said:


> What's the main event tonight?


Bellas vs Natty and _____?

It's Shield vs Cena/Bryan/Orton


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

MidnightToker said:


> What's the main event tonight?


Cena/Bryan/Orton vs Shield


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Alberto Del Rio vs. Curtis Axel would probably sound like an empty arena match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I expect Punk to get the better of Lesnar if he comes


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Go home michael cole...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This match getting really good


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> After Googling it against my better judgement


:lol did the same thing, fucking disgusting.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Heyman wandered out to ringside? I don't think you know what "wander" means, Cole.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cole doesn't know the difference between an elbow and a knee :lmao 

' it's one of those pointy things' - Cole logic


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

This is a pretty good match


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> After Googling it against my better judgement


Word to the wise-whiskey mixed with bleach makes the memories die quicker.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Quit being damn smarks and enjoy the match. Jesus christ. Axel is a good worker.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm expecting blood to be spilled when Lesnar shows up.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

"This is Awesome" chants.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Heyman running is always :lmao


Heyman doesn't run, he waddles.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

This is awesome chants ?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YESSS THE BEAST!!!!!!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

BORK TIME BITCHES


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Boring...........Boring..............This is awesome! *clap clap clap clap clap*

Wait what?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

YES!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> Brock isn't here tonight. They wouldn't be having this match if they had a Brock appearance.


Oh really?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why did the bell just ring?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:brock :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Crowd really chanting "This is Awesome!"? :lmao

BORK!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, I hear "This is Awesome" chants get thrown around way too easily these days, in both WWE & TNA. 

But hey, I'd rather have them excited instead of bored.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

BORK TIEM


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This crowd chanting "This is Awesome".. 

Weak. Welfare checks must of cleared..


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lesnar !!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why would Punk get DQ'd for that


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

:mark: BROCK LESNAR!! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I knew Lesnar was here tonight


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I CAME FOR THE BEAST FUCK HOLY SHIT GOAT


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Wait what? Why was that a DQ?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Barraaaak

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

This crowd is on life support. They should pull the plug and I know just the man for the job.

Send in THE MIZ!!!


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

HERE COMES THE PAIN!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Brock

Paul about to get his ass kicked and Brock takes time to do his pose on the top of the ramp


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

FUCK YES


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

THE PAIN = CAME.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Why dq him, when he attacks Heyman? Just looked away for a sec and I missed it...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The Brown Horatio said:


> :lol did the same thing, fucking disgusting.


Lol, what are you guys thinking? I've only seen the description and no matter how curious, I've never let it get the best of me.

I saw enough when I got tricked into a gore site of people getting decapitated.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

BROCK FUCKING LESNAR!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That was one of the worst GTS's I have seen in a while.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So predictable


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punks takes down Lesnar! Punk takes down Lesnar!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

lolchairs.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol Brock still tried to dance when Punk had a hold of Heyman


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why are doing this with the camera?! Nook keep it steady!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God, Michael Cole is annoying.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This feud is just.. awesome.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit that Belly to Belly was sick.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

CM Punk > Brock Lesanr


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Why waste a Lesnar appearance tonight? Isn't he going to be on Raw and SD next week?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT BELLY TO BELLY BY :brock :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

WHAT A THROW!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice throw! C'mon Brock don't STOP!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Cole is awful

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn Brock just tossed him on that belly to belly.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I LOVE BELLY TO BELLYS.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Brock Fucking Lesnar.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I legit think Lesnar might accidentally kill someone or himself, every time he goes into "Beast Mode."


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

That Belly to belly makes me miss Angle in WWE


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't care what you say Brock can beat the living shit out of cm punk.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao Heyman


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lesnar is a freak of nature...but we already knew that.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Brock don't need no weapons


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Paul's face.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Heyman's face :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Was I the only one to do the Lesnar hops when he came out? :brock


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Damn, what an F5. They need to make Punk vs. Lesnar a street fight at Summerslam or something.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark:

Belly to Belly


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Has Punk never shaved or something? He should just go back to having a beard if he can't fucking shave without cutting himself.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Another great interaction between Punk & Lesnar. This is great stuff between these two.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

F5 baby! Heyman - Hurt him!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn he tossed Punk in the F-5.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm glad I was wrong and Brock showed up.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Heyman is a genius manipulator


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

OK, the pop when Punk clocked Lesnar with the chair...that was awesome.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*THE BEAST*


*HAS BEEN UNLEASHED.*​


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

MidnightToker said:


> What's the main event tonight?


Teddy Long Special.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Come on Punk why would you go for Heyman when Brock wasn't even fully down?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Brock looking good. Someone been bulking up lately.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Fucking amazing stuff right there folks, crowd ate it up.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DAT HEAT!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The level of believability with Punk vs Lesnar is stretching it to the limit.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

seems like whenever brock is involved, someone bleeds.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

That's how a heel works, WWE. Pay attention.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Every time I see Heyman outrun Punk I think of Dr. Robotnik inexplicably outrunning Sonic and Lesnar shouldn't be allowed to use weapons.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Brock isn't here tonight. They wouldn't be having this match if they had a Brock appearance.


You were saying? lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus Brock's face looks like a thumb right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

blood!!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Heyman murmuring.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

That chin cut looks nasty.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I'm gonna play Here Comes the Pain later. lol*


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL @ the terrified girl in the front row as Brock started walking to the back


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> *THE BEAST*
> 
> 
> *HAS BEEN UNLEASHED.*​


Somehow, this phrase would work perfectly with that tubgirl picture...

Where's the gin...


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Lesnar is the most physically intimidating guy they have in the WWE, the guy is a monster


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

FUCKING HELL. THIS FEUD IS AWESOME. THE CHEMISTRY IS AWESOME. THE CROWD WAS GREAT DURING THE SEGMENT. I'M SO PUMPED FOR THE MATCH. TAKE MA MONEY.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Brock Lesnar really is what Hitler had in mind.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome match and segment


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

KingLobos said:


> The level of believability with Punk vs Lesnar is stretching it to the limit.


Brock's bicep is bigger than Punk's head ... I think.

It's close.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

THEY DREW FIRST BLOOD.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

That look on Punks face before getting destroyed was all...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Heyman's facials, Brock killing Punk and Punk trying to fight back made that great.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

THANOS said:


> You were saying? lol



I was wrong and I am very happy to be wrong


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

Con27 said:


> Come on Punk why would you go for Heyman when Brock wasn't even fully down?


bling rage


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> *I'm gonna play Here Comes the Pain later. lol*


When Brock first came back I played Here Comes the Pain all day on Tuesday. I was too hype.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh no! Punk cut himself shaving


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow. I was skeptical heading into this feud but Punk and Lesnar have real chemistry. Should be a great match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, main event time yet?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Lesnar fell asleep in the tanning booth...Next week he'll look like this..


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Poor Punk


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

I wonder if HHH cares that Lesnar's feud with Punk is infinitely times better than his own.

Also that's the first good thing on raw since Bryan opened the show. Eh, I guess cena gave a top notch promo too


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Jesus Brock's face looks like a thumb right now.












Brock's son?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

That was pretty awesome


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

That... was actually mildly believable. The crowd being 100% behind Punk and Cole selling it the way he did made that fight not seem so ridiculous. Well played to both of them.

Also, is there ever no blood involved with Brock? :lol


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Damn what a great segment between Punk and Lesnar. I was hoping he would show up tonight and I'm glad to see I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko (Apr 9, 2013)

Surprisingly good feud.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Palahniuk said:


> Brock Lesnar really is what Hitler had in mind.



lol nice


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

People saying that Punk/Lesnar stretches credibility are aware that's the point, right?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

So, Punk to destroy Lesnar next week? They can't have him being fucked up everyweek.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Brock's son?


:lol


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

I think we should all give what we just saw a round of applause.

Curtis Axel being great as usual. Truly, truly, a walking legend.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Another good segment. CM Punk got enough hits on Brock Lesnar to make it seem like he has a good chance to beat Lesnar.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Punk woke this crowd UP.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Summerslam should just be Brock tossing Punk around like a rag doll.

Here comes the buys! :brock


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Lesnar is great at selling smaller guy's offense


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Great freaking segment. This feuds awesome. Cant wait for SS, Best vs Beast


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

Slider575 said:


> Lesnar is the most physically intimidating guy they have in the WWE, the guy is a monster


I met him at a club about 10 years ago. I got to talk with him for maybe 2 minutes or so. I asked him about Scott Steiner, because Steiner I think had just come back on the scene. I asked him "what about Scott Steiner?" He was like "Yeah? So?" Not sure if he was in character or was more like "I'm Brock Lesnar; I'm the man. Don't care about Steiner or anyone else."

He's a good dude. Was probably about 295-300 then. I'm not a small guy but he made me feel like a kid physically.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm, maybe the direction they should go in for Summerslam is Punk saying he won't back down from Lesnar and when he's beaten Brock and left standing victorious he will go after Heyman, prompting a Last Man Standing match? Would make sense as you could really play on Punk refusing to stay down after a Brock beat-down.

Oh, and Brock Lesnar is the human equivalent of a nuclear warhead.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So in all the excitement, I lost track....

Who won the match and why did the bell suddenly ring?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> :lmao Brock
> 
> Paul about to get his ass kicked and Brock takes time to do his pose on the top of the ramp


I always lol at that. RAW 1000, Heyman is getting bitchslapped by Steph and :brock is doing the hop but he gets me hype as fuck.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> People saying that Punk/Lesnar stretches credibility are aware that's the point, right?


I never hear complaints about size difference which any other wrestlers other than Punk


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

what a battle


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Hypno said:


> I think we should all give what we just saw a round of applause.
> 
> Curtis Axel being great as usual. Truly, truly, a walking legend.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Okay, that pop for Punk hitting Lesnar was huge.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

What about me?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

reneeee


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Brock speaking :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

There better be blood in their match but I know there won't be.

Ugh. Not her again.fpalm


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Axel needs to fuck off now. BROCK'S TALKING DAFUCK.

What the hell? "Paul, say something stupid."


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hurry up main event. I'm getting tired.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

MORE AXEL, OH GOD WWE, YOU'RE SPOILING ME.


----------



## GoDJ757 (Jul 19, 2010)

That was epic. The Punk/Lesnar feud been nothing short of amazing so far. However, I just realized how much i dislike Michael Cole's voice


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

I wanna see Brock fuck up Curtis Axel just to demonstrate how much of a dangerous fucker he is.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh shit, Lesnar's talking!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bitch gon get raped


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't talk Brock
I'm the BEAST


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Brock Lesnar just looks too fucking jacked tonight.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Of the best of the best of the best


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh no


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee young <3333333333333


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Do not let Brock Lesnar talk. Jesus! Heyman is there for a fucking reason!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*I'M THE BEAST*

Paul say something stupid:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Brock.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lesnar is everything. :lmao
Oh my god.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

hahaha


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol gold by brock


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

the best the best the best the best the best the best the best the best the best the best the best the best the best the best the best the best the best the best the best the best the best the best the best the best the best the best the best the best the best the best


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Brock.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Renee :mark:
Bork :mark:
Curty :mark:
Hey man :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol paul say something stupid! :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Brock being badass


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"Say somethin' stupid!"*


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Brock really shouldn't speak.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

"Say something stupid."
:brock


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Get the mic away from that man lool


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

PAUL, SAY SOMETHING STUPID. :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Lesnar: Paul, say something stupid

:lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"Paul....say something stupid." Haha


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Brock getting mic time? :rose2


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm the beast and the best in the world. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOO @ BORK!


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow Brock shouldn't be allowed to talk either.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Brock killed it on the mic. lmao!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lol say something stupid!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

lol'd say something stupid. Really I laughed at that


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Brock is great on the mic in his own way. :lmao


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

KingLobos said:


> The level of believability with Punk vs Lesnar is stretching it to the limit.


You forget you're watching wrestling? Give me entertainment over believability any day of the week.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

"Paul say something stupid." :no:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Brock somehow cut a terrible, yet great promo...How is that even possible?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Say something stupid.

:brock


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Brock bout to take dat blonde beauty there and now!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Brock's promo


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Brock on the Mic is :lmao worthy


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Brock is the GOAT!!!!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Plz don't talk, Brock or Axel.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Brock with dat Tyson voice.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

"Say something stupid" Lesnar is awesome, even though he's bad on the mic

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sweaty Paul Heyman breath probably smells like Sushi that Tubgirl ate..


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Bork


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

God damn love lesnar :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Renee Young is just too damn cute, now Paul, say something stupid!


----------



## GoDJ757 (Jul 19, 2010)

Paul say something stupid :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

See. Let Heyman talk. He's awesome.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I bet Heyman's breath smells awful.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

People can shit on Brock whenever he speaks but I will always look forward to it. He knows he can't speak, gives no fucks and gives me memories.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

i love brock on the mic!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

THIS IS WHY YOU CAN'T HAVE MIC TIME, BROCK. THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Brock sucks on the mic so bad


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Headliner said:


> *I'M THE BEAST*
> 
> Paul say something stupid:lmao:lmao:lmao


:lmao


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*FandanGOAT!*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm the BEAST!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

what a pop for Fandango.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

PUNK/HEYMAN!? OMG :mark:

Though obvious trap is obvious.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BROCK just fucking won moment of the night.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

This awful crowd trying to Fandango? Please, no.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It's time to Fandango and begin the Summer Rae chants!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Fandango. I forgot all about this .....


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wheres Eva Marie?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao at Axel in the background like he's part of the scenery.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

He did say something stupid


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL, Heyman spittin in the bitch face.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Dat Summer Rae


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Also, I get the feeling that Lesnar laughing would sound like Peter Griffin.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Yum, its Summer Rae


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

POP of the night to fandango.

E show is working


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

LEt's see who Fandango is jobbing to tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, Paul did challenge Punk, so he did what Brock wanted.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

To think Eva Marie was worse than Summer Rae :lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Brock is just brilliant haha


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

CM Punk vs Paul Heyman next week 
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

That pop for Fandango.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

the sexual predator himself, fandango


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Amber B said:


> People can shit on Brock whenever he speaks but I will always look forward to it. He knows he can't speak, gives no fucks and gives me memories.


This


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

lesnar Pipe bomb of the year right there


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Say something stupid paul


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Bork got a sense of humor. That's money in the making. :vince


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

nice leg, summer rae


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

**insert my weekly "damn Kelly Kelly looks alot better now as Fandango's valet" joke**


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Something smells fishy, Cole? That's the Eva Marie stank on Fandango. It lingers on


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Can I see Brock every week? Please, Brock? Please?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Summer Rae looking good as always


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Holy shit this is fucking amazing


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Here he is! Johnny Curtis the FLIRT.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lesnar with the GOAT promo


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Fandango.

Sigh. Piss break time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wrestle_champion said:


> I bet Heyman's breath smells awful.


It must did you see that blonde turn her head away and OMG


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Dat fucking fandango POP.

Total divas did that easily


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Fandango gonna quit another match?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Summer Rae reminds me of Sweet Dee.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Eva Marie to come out tap dancing!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bitch Face.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kofi's back? No fucks given:lmao:lmao


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Summer Rae chants, plz.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Kofi is wearing pants now? lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Kofi's back?, uhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh shit, Kofi with that new attire! I like it!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh Shit Kofi is Back


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I miss his old dancer.


----------



## Trillionaire_Ted (Feb 6, 2013)

Brock is the worst mic worker of all-time. Why would he tell his own manager to "say something stupid"?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't get the love for Fandango. A gimmick that is quickly becoming stale. _Maybe_ a step above Disco Inferno.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ugh, Wildcat Joey is back.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Summer Rae pulling her quads with dem splits


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

That pop was clearly for Summer Rae and that dress.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

YESSSS KOFI IS BACK!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh hey! Kofi's back. 

Maybe Fandango will actually win a match.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Kofi`s back! yaaaaa


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

SOS
I'M THE MIDCARD CHAMPION


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Who the fuck is this random ass black man facing FandanGOAT?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Apex Predator said:


> I'm the beast. And the best. In the world. :lol


Fixed.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Kofi got a new attire? I like!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh look. Kofi's back.

Dat gear. :ass


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

When Brock said that, I bet Paul was thinking, "WTF did he just say on live tv?"


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Who on the creative team is Kofi Kingston sleeping with?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Where was Kofi?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

When did Kofi return?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

"He's back"

He was gone?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

le fuck is Kofi wearing?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

KOFI is back!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey, he's back!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yes Kofi is back!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Kofi borrowed X-Pac's tights for his return.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So Kofi's wearing long pants now eh? Most character development he's had in 5 years.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

"That's the best the best the best the best the best the best the world can offer? I'm the beast! Paul say something stupid!" 

Brock is crap on the mic, but that was actually funny!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Kofi using Trent Barreta's old ring gear.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I like that new attire


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kofi was really gone for that long? i didnt even notice


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Hes back?....didn't notice he was gone.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

When people tell you to change, Kofi... they don't mean your tights.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Trillionaire_Ted said:


> Brock is the worst mic worker of all-time. Why would he tell his own manager to "say something stupid"?


Because he can.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Kofi in MUDDAFOOKIN TIGHTS :mark:
Not going to lie. I missed him
THE MIDCARD KING HAS RETURNED


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Kofi? :jericho


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Kofi still exists?

This time with tights. :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Trillionaire_Ted said:


> Brock is the worst mic worker of all-time.


Jeff Hardy.

Anyway, hope this crap is over. It's complete filler and doesn't make a difference who wins.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

The least Kofi could have done in his time off was bench or do some dumbbell presses or something. The guy's chest is non-existant.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Trillionaire_Ted said:


> Brock is the worst mic worker of all-time. Why would he tell his own manager to "say something stupid"?


Cause he's BROCK mutherfucking LESNAR and does what he wants


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LMAO I love fandango


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i'm loving this crowd, this crowd loves Fandango


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

How in the world did Kofi come back and get a good reaction like that


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

It's........it's Kofi


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Kofi got a nice little pop.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This silence though.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

You know I don't like Kofi but couldn't they have oh I don't know given him a bigger return


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Summer Rae looks good tonight.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kofi is back. :lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Cycloneon said:


> Can I see Brock every week? Please, Brock? Please?


Sucks he's hardly here. Once Summerslam goes, he's gone until 2014.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I think I can hear the air conditioning.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Still rolling off of Lesnar


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

I genuinely didn't notice that Kofi was gone.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

xdryza said:


> When people tell you to change, Kofi... they don't mean your tights.


LOL!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Kofi in need of dat character change


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

dat height on the drop kick.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh Yeah I forgot Eve Marie Lied about being a dancer, that why Summer Rae is here


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

There are people who shit on Axel and mark for Kofi Kingstone 

LOL


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer rae is 10x hotter then eva marie


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Silence! :sandow


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Jeff Hardy.
> 
> Anyway, hope this crap is over. It's complete filler and doesn't make a difference who wins.


You miserable fuck.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Lol dead crowd...did Kofi get tattoos going down his spine?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good God, Summer Rae's body is moment of the night. Holy fuck.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Summer would be almost perfect with a nose job.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kofi getting that love from the crowd!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Kofi's back. Yay.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Holy crap... Punk/Lesnar actually brought this crowd to life. Is there anything they can't do?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Brock just stole the show, nothing gonna top that..


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

NexS.E.S said:


> You miserable fuck.


:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did Kofi always have those back tattoos or am I just noticing them now?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

I agree..Brock got that I don't give a fuck attitude and the fans loved it. 

We got Kofi back. Take him to paradise. :HHH2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Summer Rae is way too animated for the role. She's suppose to have major stank eye and yawn.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Why is the crowd so dead? It's like Sandow said to them "Silence" and they obey.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Kofi lost some muscles in that stomach..lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

poor Summer Rae, doesn't look happy at all that Kofi is getting the upper hand in this match


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 2m
Yes, @TrueKofi is back and he's wearing pants! That's the most character development he's had in years. #RAWTonight

:lol


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Summer Rae looks like a duck, but her body kinda makes up for it


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

El Capitano said:


> Cause he's BROCK mutherfucking LESNAR and does what he wants
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap



Summer Rae tonight :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum:

At no fucks being given at the match :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NexS.E.S said:


> You miserable fuck.


You actually want to see KOFI KINGSTON vs FANDANGO in a filler match with no consequence? I am miserable, yeah. I'm miserable because this is the kind of shit we get.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Damn...Kofi is still a likeable guy to most crowds...

WWE should've been taken advantage..


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

And it's Fandango....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd still dead as fuck. The main event should bring it alive, though.

:bryan


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You can tell Vince gives no fucks about Joey. Homeboy came back with no hype, no nothing.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh my Summer Rae. Oh, and it's FAAAAAAAANDAAAAAAANNNNNGOOOOOO


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What is wrong with this crowd? How dare they not chant Summer Raes name


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So have they given up trying to do anything with Fandango or what?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

FanJobGo.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

aww fandango the jobber


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I will always love the trouble in paradise.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Kofi won


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

That reversal :mark:
Decent match


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Not a Kofi fan, but that exchange was pretty damn sweet


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Kofi should be a World Heavyweight Champ by now


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Fuck Kofi Kingstone


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> Damn...Kofi is still a likeable guy to most crowds...
> 
> WWE should've been taken advantage..


He'll be IC champ by the end of the month don't worry.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Kofi is legit. The guy can flat out put on a show.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man... Fandango needs some love from creative. This is pathetic.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Good now give him a storyline or something.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Fucking hell Fandango can't even get a win over Kofi


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:HHH2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> You can tell Vince gives no fucks about Joey. Homeboy came back with no hype, no nothing.


Looks like he's already settled into his spot again.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok so we got Kofi back--Can we please get someone entertaining back like Evan Bourne please? 

Seriously-Evan Bourne got a 60 day ban for using weed BUT JACK FUCKING SWAGGER GETS A FUCKING WRESTLEMANIA MATCH AND NO SUSPENSION. 

Bullshit.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Of all the fucking people to have Kofi beat when he returns, why Dango...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Those acting skills. 
STAHP.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

So the man that went over Y2J at Mania is now jobbing to lower mid-carders?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

more seeds for HHH vs Vince at summerslam


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kofi beating Dean or Axel for there Title at Summerslam


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Stephanie with that Academy Award-winning acting.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow. Steph...that is just terrible acting.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh great fake crying


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH is here yes yes yes everyone cheer this man now


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

That acting :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Like A Boss said:


> Of all the fucking people to have Kofi beat when he returns, why Dango...


i know what you mean


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:HHH2


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I swear, the writing team had three beats they had to hit tonight, and then just ran a competition for least consequential segment. (It's a dead heat so far.)


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dat acting by Steph, LOL.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Steph a better actor then HHH


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh fuck, Stephanie is acting...god, this is shit.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Dat acting :HHH2


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

"Honey, I'll get the shovel" :HHH


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Trips he made the mother of your children cry. TIME TO GOAT


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HHH2


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Stephanie and her fake tears :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Steph.... give her an Emmy.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Kofi's career summed up in one question by HHH: "Aren't you supposed to be Jamaican?"


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol where's them tears :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Triple H droppin' dem truths.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

y she crying? shut her up


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Triple H telling the truth on the old, idiotic fuck.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

He mad.
She sad.
HHHe mad.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

WOW at that acting


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ Stephanie crying.


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

Kofi just seems like a good guy. He always makes me smile.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

HHH speaking the IWC's long rant 0.0

THE WORLD IS ENDING!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Get Air-Boom back.
That'd be sweet.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I love you pop...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Triple H is speaking the truth about Vince


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

:HHH2YOU INTERNET GEEKS THOUGHT I WOULDN'T GET MY MIC TIME IN?:HHH2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fake crying....don't give a shit. 

HHH be all like I am the cool boss!


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Orton tries to cash in at Summerslam...Triple H comes out with DAT SHOVEL!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Kofi's nipples are opposite of Antonio Cesaro's


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Dat Oscar winning acting from Steph :lol :lol :lol, the tone, the face, the intensity. Just needs to say "paul" in that voice


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

He's been gone. Since 2009.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:HHH 

He's mad.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Triple H - enough is enough and its time for a change!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Steph's voice :jay


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He about to Bury that old fool


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

I love this storyline. Triple H is representing the IWC and Vince McMahon is representing the IWC's perspective of Vince McMahon. This storyline is all one big nod to the IWC. I love it!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I bet Steph got horny hearing Hunter talk like that.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So this ends with Steph taking control, right?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Good job Steph......Good job. :lol


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Cripple H is turning heel, isn't he?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Pretty good promo from HHH.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

HHH BURYING VINCE!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope they aren't building up another McMahon family feud


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you for saving the segment Hunter, you're 100000 times the actor your wife is.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

HHH ruins the Summer of Punk and now he's ruining the Summer of Bryan.

Fuck me so much right now.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Gives no fucks about her crying though


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Stephanie "crying", that was painful.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

What the hell was that?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That segment needed Devon to somehow show up and say "SHUT UP, BITCH" to Stephanie.


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad (Jul 16, 2013)

What if the WWE sucking for the last few years was just a long term story arc? Hahaha


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Steph got that "Fuck me now" look. I know she drippin after that.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

... You do that Hunter...you do that.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Kofi's nipples are opposite of Antonio Cesaro's


Most perturbing thing since the tubgirl photo...


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Mark Henry like...."bitch please..."


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Kofi is still fucking over, WWE should definitely take advantage man.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

I like this power struggle involvement with the WWE title picture. Makes the championship seem that bit more important.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

:HHH2 vs :vince6 Buried alive match summerslam


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Vince lost it a long time ago Hunter. :HHH2


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

god damn HHH with a sick little promo der


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Fake crying....don't give a shit.
> 
> HHH be all like I am the cool boss!


HHH our Savior.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

King Bebe said:


> HHH ruins the Summer of Punk and now he's ruining the Summer of Bryan.
> 
> Fuck me so much right now.


How? Your opinions are awful. Just stop.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

I really hope that HHH tantrum doesn't mean he'll interfere if Orton decides to cash in on Bryan.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

HHH is the coolest boss ever! Rad! Vince is grody to the max.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

King Bebe said:


> HHH ruins the Summer of Punk and now he's ruining the Summer of Bryan.
> 
> Fuck me so much right now.


Yeah, because he's the one going out there telling Bryan he's shit every week...

Vince is running this show, aim the hate at the right people.

Besides, that was a great promo from Hunter. Way better than Bryan's earlier.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is going to result in Bryan vs HHH somehow and Scott Hall will interfere in their match because he texted himself to do it.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I like HHH


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Triple H - enough is enough and its time for a change!


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

ChromeMan said:


> Vince lost it a long time ago Hunter. :HHH2


That's what they want you to believe. Being played my man.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

King Bebe said:


> HHH ruins the Summer of Punk and now he's ruining the Summer of Bryan.
> 
> Fuck me so much right now.


IZ GUD 4 DA BUSINEZZ! :HHH2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Stephanie and Triple H on Vinces desk tonight!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Swa9ga said:


> Kofi is still fucking over, WWE should definitely take advantage man.


He's not fucking over, but he's over with the casuals yes. He has a new attire now and they should take advantage of his overness to give him a little push.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Make Survivor Series meaningful again, WWE.

Triple H, Daniel Bryan, John Cena, Cody Rhodes (he's getting pushed, why not?) and Taker vs. Vince McMahon, Orton and The Shield for control of the WWE in the first meaningful Survivor Series 5-on-5 elimination match since Survivor Series 2005.

What, I can dream can't I?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Kofi hasn't been relevant since 2009 when he was buried by Orton...

Might be time for that character change?


----------



## MidnightToker (Apr 14, 2013)

Hypno said:


> I like this power struggle involvement with the WWE title picture. Makes the championship seem that bit more important.


The first step to solving a problem is realizing that there is one. Hopefully the writers understand that they need to make the titles more prestigious (my vote is getting rid of the WHC, but that's another topic). I hope they realize that making the WWE Title more prestigious is a top priority. We'll see, I guess


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

so is Big Show returning tonight or no?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I said it before, and I will say it again.

Cut kofi's hair a bit, give him dreadlocks, turn him heel, I can see it 2bh.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> HHH is the coolest boss ever! Rad! Vince is grody to the max.


Triple H sure is a gnarly dude. Not like that Vince guy. What a narc. This feud is turning out totally tubular.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't care that Kofi is back.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Amber B said:


> This is going to result in Bryan vs HHH somehow and Scott Hall will interfere in their match because he texted himself to do it.


:lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> This is going to result in Bryan vs HHH somehow and Scott Hall will interfere in their match because he texted himself to do it.


:lmao

But really, :nash


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

BOOK THE FUCK OUTTA THAT.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheeJayBee said:


> Make Survivor Series meaningful again, WWE.
> 
> Triple H, Daniel Bryan, John Cena, Cody Rhodes (he's getting pushed, why not?) and Taker vs. Vince McMahon, Orton and The Shield for control of the WWE in the first meaningful Survivor Series 5-on-5 elimination match since Team Austin vs. Team Bischoff in 2003.
> 
> What, I can dream can't I?


Does it matter? HHH and the Board got rid of Vince and the entire company walked out on HHH and yet they're still both here.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Time for Raw is Ziggler!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Steph is just a good an actress as a female porn star


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Da da da da da da GO PACK GO da da da da da da GO PACK GO


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Kofi is entertaining in the ring. Glad to see him back.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Hypno said:


> BOOK THE FUCK OUTTA THAT.


That's a great picture.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Give Kofi a push? Are we forgetting his horrible US Championship run.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't think Show will make it, so I'm not sure where they're going with The Shield and Mark Henry.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hypno said:


> BOOK THE FUCK OUTTA THAT.


Yeah no thanks.


----------



## Atone The Underdog (Jul 22, 2011)

The only reason raw is ever good is with CM Punk, Bryan, Kaitlyn & Aj, the Wyatts, or the Sheild is involved


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JBL is the only fair minded person on that fucking booth. 

And here's Yosemite Sam!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sensesfail said:


> so is Big Show returning tonight or no?


Nah. Instead here's some We the People crap.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> I said it before, and I will say it again.
> 
> Cut kofi's hair a bit,* give him dreadlocks*, turn him heel, I can see it 2bh.



So what the hell do you think those things on his head are?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' Murica' music followed by that murica' promo.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I honestly thought Swagger was wearing a poncho.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Please can we make it without Sheamus tonight


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

TheDeadMan86 said:


>


*FUN FACT:* "The Game" character that HHH took was meant for Owen but then he died.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

What is the point of having Zebby cut a good promo just to have Cesaro and Swagger job out?


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

Swagger wants to laugh. lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WEED DA PEOPLE!!!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Zeb, you're above this cheap heat.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

When is the main event coming, I'm tired of waiting.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao

Shitting on the Packers 

Nice


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Swags shaved!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Some slight racism and criticising the local football team. Zeb knows his stuff.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The heat when someone disses an NFL team :lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hate the Usos entrance. Ugh.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm waiting for him to say "white folks" or "us whites".
It'll happen.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUS SSSSSOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I actually really like the Real Americans as a team. I'll admit it...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

We're from Samoa! We're from Samoa! Us......ooooo!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

USO TIME!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Didn't we see this match last week or am i imagining things?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fire Up BotchaMania-It's Jack Swagger time.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

And the Memphis nurserys want their jokes back, Lawler. And their girls. You should probably return them too.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WWE crowds are really just a real life equivalent of Ron Burgundy reading whatever's put on his autocue.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Tag Team match!


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Usos to squash Real Americans?

Please no


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

He just shit on their sports team & they still chanted with him

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

It sounds like the Usos are saying "FUCK YOU!" when they first come out.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I swear if Uncle Zeb's Militia jobs tonight...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Synyster626 said:


> Please can we make it without Sheamus tonight


Hopefully.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

The Uso's were out before their music


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Titantron botch.


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

Lmao anyone else see the Real Americans titan tron during the Uso's entrance? Not only Christian.....


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

lol flag botch


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I've always enjoyed the Uso's entrance. Its unique.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Sin Cara working the tron again! :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Is it bad that I said "O!" at the TV?

Love their entrance.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

King with that awkward moment..


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

I quite like The Usos. They could be built up to be a strong tag team.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jey Usos is a lucky Bastard


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

LOL @ that Rodgers 3:16 sign.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Usos' entrance :mark:


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

They're nice guys = FACE PUSH!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

They should put Rikishi as their manager. That would bring some credibility and interest to the team.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Lets go Usos.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I really hope the Usos push is solely for the purpose of Mark Henry demolishing them sometime down the line.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey it's the HeadShrinkers!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> Steph is just a good an actress as a female porn star


Which is quite a coincidence as in both cases when I'm watching I don't care what they are saying.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

When I say U. You so So!


U!

...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler: "When the Usos say Us, why don't you say O?"

Because JBL is a commentator and not completely biased like you are. That might be it.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Go Pack Go..off a cliff


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Uso's will be getting the belts soon, they've been pushed heavily in the last two months.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I hate the Usos entrance. Ugh.


Why mate? I think it's pretty great.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL Colter


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Titantron botch US-SOs


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

WWE always mentions the Packers everytime they go to Green Bay


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> Zeb, you're above this cheap heat.


:StephenA

What is cheap heat???

SMFH...

Doesn't exist...


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Wait...Sheamus hasn't been featured on the show! Are we going to get a Raw without Cena: Irish Edition?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ceasro is so mis-managed.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Mister Hands said:


> WWE crowds are really just a real life equivalent of Ron Burgundy reading whatever's put on his autocue.


Fans are stupid


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Stomp to the face!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

lol, that was nice.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

And it still looks like Cesaro is sporting some stockings straight out of Frederick's of Hollywood.


Why do they insist he wear those black pads?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Is it bad that I said "O!" at the TV?
> 
> Love their entrance.


Not at all (Y) Usos's are cool

I always like it when I find myself shouting something while watching wrestling


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Cycloneon said:


> When I say U. You so So!
> 
> 
> U!
> ...


They definitely said "SO". Turn your volume up?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I swear to god that I heard Cole say the main event was Shield vs Bryan, Semen and Orton...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

HHHGame78 said:


> Sin Cara working the tron again! :lol


He really need to poke eye holes in his mask.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I think the Real Americans are taking Rhodes Scholars place as the jobber heel team


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> They should put Rikishi as their manager. That would bring some credibility and interest to the team.


That was sarcasm, right?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Cesaro is great talent. The Uso's need this win.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

checkcola said:


> I think the Real Americans are taking Rhodes Scholars place as the jobber heel team


Nope that'd be the PTPs


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Ceasro is so mis-managed.


And misspelled!


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

LOL SWAGGER


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao We the people. SLAP


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler. PLEASE stop talking.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> I hate the Usos entrance. Ugh.


I love everything about it but that "when I say Us, ya'll say O part." This ain't the 90's bruh


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Shelton's dragon whip is so much better than that.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

No Sheamus








Service must be broken or something


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> I swear to god that I heard Cole say the main event was Shield vs Bryan, Semen and Orton...


:cena4


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That's a nice little match.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Neg reps to everyone who says "Cheap Heat"...

Made up smark term..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And the appropriate response of silence is given to Tito Jackson's joke.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Uso looks a little like Rock there in the face. 


Amber B said:


> I'm waiting for him to say "white folks" or "us whites".
> It'll happen.


It's coming. Just wait until the Primetime Players turn face and feud with them. 

"We don't want your kind in our country"


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Robb Stark said:


> They definitely said "SO". Turn your volume up?



I was actually hoping to start a chant here on the forum.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

O Fenômeno said:


> :StephenA
> 
> What is cheap heat???
> 
> ...


Cheap heat is when you get heat through some short cut. Cena mentioning a local sports team to get cheers or Zeb criticizing a local sports team to get boos is an example.

And its not a smark term...first time I ever heard it was from Mick Foley on his Hard Knocks and Cheap Pops VHS.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Rikishi > Usos

Sorry Usos


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

I feel the Usos can be the next Hardy Boyz if the WWE gives them the chance.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

You know I wonder what happens if the crowd doesn't say O would they just continue as if nothing wrong happened?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

USOs know how to work man


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Uso's will be getting the belts soon,* they've been pushed heavily in the last two months.*


To promote Total Divas.....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, this match got sloppy.


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

Well I didn't expect that.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You gotta have nerves of steel to jump over the top rope and land on Swagger.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Really nice to see them winning.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Murica!


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

The Real Americans!


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Cesaro wins a match. Fuck yeah.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I guess the Uso push is over then. That's a shame.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That "Rodgers 3:16" sign is awesome


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Uso push is over already. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So the WWE puts Cesero in a tag team and its with the worthless swagger and not Ohno.

come on WWE, just release swagger already and call up Ohno


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Cheap heat isn't a made-up smark term.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Zeb's Militia won? Well fuck me silly.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh, shit. Cesaro :mark:


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

WE THE PEOPLE!!
Glad they actually won


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

checkcola said:


> I think the Real Americans are taking Rhodes Scholars place as the jobber heel team


:russo


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> I swear to god that I heard Cole say the main event was Shield vs Bryan, Semen and Orton...


& he's not wrong! Cena looks like my semen!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

AMERICA


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Swagger looks like every smart mouthed douchebag kid named Chip in 80s sitcoms.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Cycloneon said:


> I was actually hoping to start a chant here on the forum.


:lol


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Cesaro pinned somebody?!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*I dont think the push is over, I think they will give uso win next week and make it 1-1 for the feud.*

Then a prematch for summerslam in a best of 3


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

glad Team America won there, they usually lose. Hopefully theyll get a push and chase the tag titles.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

LigerJ81 said:


> No Sheamus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Print this out crumble it up and stick it up said fella's ass.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

No sign of Sheamus...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

His former heavy :lol


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> & he's not wrong! Cena looks like my semen!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:cena3


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Ziggler time.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Two matches left I am interested in. Not to mention no Sheamus or Miz so far.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Are they getting a push now? Let them have a match against the Shield for the title before Vince changes his mind

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

The Ratman said:


> That "Rodgers 3:16" sign is awesome


Which Rodgers is it referring to?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

"Brandy Orton" :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao get lawler of the commentary team.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Alright.
Big Titty Vs. Ziggy featuring Lil Titties...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Call 1-800-FELLA. Sheamus is missing guys.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

We're the Millers look so bad. Even if it is rated R.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Swagger looks like every smart mouthed douchebag kid named Chip in 80s sitcoms.


Chip Swagger does have a ring to it. :lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Remember when ziggler was so over after winning the World championship? ya, me either


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Just give us Real Americans vs. Uso's vs. Shield in TLC match already


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> Two matches left I am interested in. Not to mention no Sheamus or Miz so far.


Miz was on commentary earlier.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ziggler to draw a decent amount once again


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Kick Ass 2? oh boy, a certain mod will love that.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> Neg reps to everyone who says "Cheap Heat"...
> 
> Made up smark term..


Didn't happen to watch a certain CM Punk interview recently? Hmmmmmmmmm..


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Robb Stark said:


> Which Rodgers is it referring to?


I'd imagine Aaron Rodgers as they're in Green Bay, based on my meh knowledge of American football. So no, not Brendan as we UK folk assosciate with our football.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> Call 1-800-FELLA. Sheamus is missing guys.


Sheamus has no SS program, so there's no reason to feature him on RAW


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> No sign of Sheamus...


:dancingpenguin


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Guys, stop being upset the Uso's lost and be happy Cesaro got a pinfall. Someone has to lose but might as well have a match between two good teams.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

Big E better get a proper entrance


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Time for some ziggles


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't get it. I'm sitting here, watching a stream, barely paying attention. Picking out at least 18 different problems with each segment. But just my typing is making more noise than the crowd at times.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pojko said:


> I feel the Usos can be the next Hardy Boyz if the WWE gives them the chance.












Child, please.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

As appealing as the main event is, The Shield needs a proper feud going into Summerslam. WWE keep stopping and starting feuds with them.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Zigglers time is up it's Big E time


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

Is it me or has there been no app mention this week?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Robb Stark said:


> Which Rodgers is it referring to?





TheeJayBee said:


> I'd imagine Aaron Rodgers as they're in Green Bay, based on my meh knowledge of American football. So no, not Brendan as we UK folk assosciate with our football.


Yep. Aaron Rodgers cuz there in Green Bay.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

Sheamus is going to be Vince's new corporate champion.. DAT SWERVE!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm ready for dat ass. Dem thighs.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Billy Gunn 2013


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Didn't even noticed Fella was missing :lol


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Ziggler's theme reminds me of a diva theme or some shit...it's so forgettable..


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Phetikus said:


> Is it me or has there been no app mention this week?


I too have wondered this.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's Hulk Ho...... Oh wait it's Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

TheeJayBee said:


> I'd imagine Aaron Rodgers as they're in Green Bay, based on my meh knowledge of American football. So no, not Brendan as we UK folk assosciate with our football.


Ahh. 

Thought the Rodgers craze on WF had gone way too far for a second there. :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

They're probably doing Ryback/Henry at SS because the match ended in a count-out later tonight. It's sad but might happen.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Pojko said:


> I feel the Usos can be the next Hardy Boyz if the WWE gives them the chance.


In that case, I'm Tom fucking Cruise.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

love love love big E themesong


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MAH BOI BIG E


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber, don't do it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Here it comes...


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Somebody please get Big E some shorts...I think its finally time


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

3 aint enough man i need 5


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:langston :ass :datass


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I need 5! Big dude been baking a cake again. :lol


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

AJ will interfere & Kaitlyn will make the save, I'm calling it

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

O Fenômeno said:


> Ziggler's theme reminds me of a diva theme or some shit...it's so forgettable..


It's one of the best themes today imo.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Whoa, Big E...was the crowd taking Ortiz lessons for your entrance? God damn, that was some silence.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

AJ and the pig tails, bah gawd!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

IT'S ASHY LARRY!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I would watch a porno/sextape with AJ and Big E.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Big-ish Wangston.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Cant Big E get a better attire ffs.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I wonder if anyone has tried to face-fuck AJ lately...


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Big Es theme just doesn't do his character justice in my opinion.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big E vs Christian in a clapping match. Book it, Vince!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

MAH .....


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

Big E's theme song is BOSS!!!


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

I really like Langston's entrance.

YYEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Lohan dig?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

O Fenômeno said:


> Ziggler's theme reminds me of a diva theme or some shit...it's so forgettable..


Your completely subjective opinion is objectively wrong.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

I love how Ziggler is still cocky and arrogant, just funny about it. It's perfect.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

AJ and those pigtails.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Why don't make it happen at SS? That would have been a solid opener.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lindsay Lohan reformed? 

If the definition of reformed is now synonymous with "worsened" then yes, she has.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

For all you "Football" fans (i.e. SOCCER)-Premier League ad for NBC sports-Because something has to take our minds off TubGirl.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KeG_i8CWE8


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Everytime Ziggler does a dropkick a baby is born


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Swa9ga said:


> AJ and the pig tails, bah gawd!


THE PUPPIES :lawler


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

ziggler just botched, big E just deadlifted ziggler


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*MY BOY BIG E GONNA WHOOP BILLY GUNN'S ASS*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't be the only one who wants to see Langston burst out into the Single Ladies' choreography


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

You guys start talking about Big E's ass yet?

:vince5


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm convinced that Big E's attire isn't of his own choosing but of some sick higher up.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

weak Lets Go Ziggler chants briefly 

Big E is a meal ticket? AJ Lee is a title holder, commentary guys.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

AJ Lee is the only girl out there who can make pigtails look sexy


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

I cant believe jobber ziggler was heavy weight champ. Seriously, the guy flops around like a wounded duck and sucks on the mic


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I'll answer your question Michael Cole.

Big E Langston thinks AJ is a fine piece of ass, and is spinner.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ looking hot as fuck.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

BIG E LANGSTON chants
beauty


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

checkcola said:


> weak Lets Go Ziggler chants briefly
> 
> Big E is a meal ticket? AJ Lee is a title holder, commentary guys.


Dat logic.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

AJ Lee sees Big E as a meal ticket..

Big E sees AJ Lee as a meal ticket...if you know what I mean


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Like A Boss said:


> *MY BOY BIG E GONNA WHOOP BILLY GUNN'S ASS*


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow that was bad


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat lack of chemistry.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Damn botch


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

crowd sucks ass. Big D is fast for a big guy.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Horrible fameasser, Dolph I understand the pace of the match but you should of taken your time with that


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Alot of bad timing on tonight's show with the matches. What's going on tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Didn't get all of it" I guess = Missed completely.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cole called it the Fameasser! I gotta give Cole props for that one!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh crap, not Kaitlyn.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

did AJ just try to hug Kaitlyn?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AJ Lee looked amazing right right before what's her name came out


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

OH HOT JESUS


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao

The crowd seems to be enjoying this match...any suprise it's between two guys with short trunks?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Botched fameasser. Hopefully these two will get it together by Summerslam.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

thank god teddy long isnt here
we would get a mixed tag match


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Lol someone called it!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

CATFIGHT!!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh man, they're making a mixed tag team match at SS.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Lawd this shit.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kaitlyn over AJ anyday.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

dat katelyn


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

SO they are fast tracking this for the Main Event


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

AJ/Kaitlyn together :yum:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


>


:bosh....:lmao....:kobe7


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So a mixed tag match at SummerSlam. 

Dem titties.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I would love to be in the middle of those two right now


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Amber B said:


>


Wtf Amber? :lol

I thought you were talking about AJ. unk2


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> thank god teddy long isnt here
> we would get a mixed tag match


That's gonna be the match at Summerslam.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Someone needs to gif AJ speed humping Kaitlyn lool


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh for fuck sake they're gonna be doing this mixed tag shit 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Man I need 5!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

BEAUTY

big e wins!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ziggler with the Inverted DDT! 

Oh wait, Langston hit his finisher. Sorry for the miscall.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

Big mutha fuckin E!!!!!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

BIG E!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Butterface kaitlyn


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Told ya. Big E's undefeated streak begins now my friends.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Katyln has an amazing rack
damn


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Please don't make a goddamn mixed tag match at SummerSlam.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big E must be piping bitches down like crazy no ****.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fuck that.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BIG E THEME!!!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i guess Ziggler/Kaitlyn vs Big E/AJ at Summerslam?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

That was enjoyable just for watching Dolph sell.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

This ref not counting 5. :no:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Kaitlyn beginning to realize she ruins everything

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Robb Stark said:


> Which Rodgers is it referring to?


Aaron :brodgers

Take it we're getting some shitty mixed tag match at summerfest then?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I refuse to watch any Big E matches until he gets a new attire. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ziggler wins at the PPV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm sorry, but Big E is horrible.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, I guess it's Ziggler/Kaitlyn vs. Langston/AJ.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Big E's boobs are close to the real thing, they should be censored. bama


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lok said:


> Man I need 5!












Pick any one!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Kaitlyn's chump loser babyface ways rubbing off on Ziggler


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I've usually had the WF tab on during Big E's segments but now I saw a bit of the match and have to laugh at his outfit. :lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

They don't have very good chemistry together. Shame. Dem Kaitlyn titties.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

El Capitano said:


> Oh for fuck sake they're gonna be doing this mixed tag shit
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Pretty much the way it was headed since the beginning, and really since they've already done three or four Big E/Ziggler matches.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Well, I guess it's Ziggler/Kaitlyn vs. Langston/AJ.


Ziggler deserves better. Meaning the WHC. He' so good as a face, and very over.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Kaitlyn looking so damn fine tonight :yum:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

So...is Kat..helping Big E..or a swerve and joins AJ


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

That show looks absolutely insufferable. I'm really glad I have no intention of watching it.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Big E must be piping bitches down like crazy no ****.


Big D got then coming back for more.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Can't wait to see all the gifs of AJ tonight :yum:


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I'm sorry, but Big E is horrible.


Give him time mate.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

volt28 said:


> Lol someone called it!


Ahem!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Even though I'm dreading this match

I will go down with this ship!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I've usually had the WF tab on during Big E's segments but now I saw a bit of the match and have to laugh at his outfit. :lol


He's like the long lost gay member of the Nation of Domination.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

BIG E, whoa nelly


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Blueforce7 said:


> That show looks absolutely insufferable. I'm really glad I have no intention of watching it.


So you say the show sucks, but you're not watching it?


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Ziggler deserves better. Meaning the WHC. He' so good as a face, and very over.


Ziggler is shit, and back where he belongs, as a jobber.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I'm sorry, but Big E is horrible.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Ziggler deserves better. Meaning the WHC. He' so good as a face, and very over.


I agree but it's just typical Ziggler booking. I'm hoping they'll finish this feud at summer slam and let him move on to something worth while 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Kaitlyn's chebs surprisingly look bigger fully covered.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Kaitlyn over AJ anyday.


(N)


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

If Shield lose this, Bryan better get the win. Not Cena making Dean tap out.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Ziggler deserves better. Meaning the WHC. He' so good as a face, and very over.


Agreed. They've proceeded to do jack shit with him since the face turn that actually worked great. I can't stay patient with him anymore. If he's still in a filler feud after Summerslam, I'll assume his "run" is over.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Big E got potential. He's not a bad talent.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't want Oton cashing in tonight. He should cash in on Bryan after Bryan has had the title for a few months. Survivor Seires is a good time to do it.

MizTV with Big E and AJ?

fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Snickers ice cream sounds good right about now.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh God Miz TV


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

*WHO GIVES A FUCKING SHIT ABOUT MIZ TV*


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> So you say the show sucks, but you're not watching it?


Just so we're clear, the show I'm referring to is Total Divas. It looks pretty bad from the PVs I saw. Typical reality show garbage. I don't need to watch it to know it's bad.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Miz TV.

Because we're paying him, so we might as well use him.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

They haven't mentioned the WWE App so far. Is it over?

:cole3


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AJ Lee to out mic work Miz on Smackdown


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

No. NO!!!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL does the king wear the same shirt every night?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

AJ wouldnt be able to walk if she were in a "relationship" with Big E


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Kaitlyn over AJ anyday.


This 100x.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Honestly, the only good things were AJ and the possible gifs we will get tonight of AJ )

And, I do agree Ziggler deserves better, but so does AJ. Stop putting her with guys. She gets over by herself just fine. Hell, she is so much better by herself.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow. It's like every douche in high school at the same camp


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ain't nobody watching that show lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Booooooooooooo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> Amber, don't do it.












You can't stop it.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Summer camp...camp..camp...camp


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

El Capitano said:


> I agree but it's just typical Ziggler booking. I'm hoping they'll finish this feud at summer slam and let him move on to something worth while
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's not a clean loss, they're just using it for build up. He'll go over Big E or Big E and AJ at Summerslam.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

We don't give a fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DEM TITTEEEEHH'S


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh come on. We don't wanna see this shit. Silly USA network.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmm...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

fpalm what the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Brooke Mangum looks like a pornstar


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the...fuck?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh god this is just cringeworthy


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Shakeshneider? Fucklolwat?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that bird on the left tho :allen1


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So why are PlasticFace and DeadEyes being interviewed again?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm Oh God. They're there.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol who gives a flying fuck


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

dafuq


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Boo these tramps.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cross promoting with a crappy reality show? 

USA, this is your bad.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

WWE gotta bring in that sponsor money


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so why do I care what she thinks?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Okay, which one of y'all destroyed the WWE App? No mentions at all.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I bet they hate the show


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

These bitches are ugly as hell.

Fuck why couldn't my DVR crash now instead of during the Wyatt promo fpalm


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh fuck off


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I CARE ABOUT THIS


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko (Apr 9, 2013)

Ugh. Go away girls.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

VRsick said:


> AJ wouldnt be able to walk if she were in a "relationship" with Big E


You would be surprised how the female vagina can be stretched


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

checkcola said:


> AJ Lee to out mic work Miz on Smackdown


Wont be shocking, she has improved so much on the mic and can work with the best.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok, what the fuck is this shit? Summer Camp, unless its a cheesy 80s movie, I don't give a damn


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No one gives two fucks bout this summer camp show


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Well that sounds electric fpalm


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Summer camp girls future divas. :vince


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Is Josh Matthews a midget? Everyone seems to tower over him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

jerry lawler with more sexual harrasment


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Punk and Batista have somehow already had both of them.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Robb Stark said:


> Kaitlyn's chebs surprisingly look bigger fully covered.


Her what?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

That shirt!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Guess who doesn't give a shit?

Oh, and Lawler is being the usual pervert.


----------



## xzombiecowzx (Jul 8, 2013)

Gotta love Pervy Lawler


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Currently at OVO fest has raw been good tonight?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This Bryan ponytail seriously needs to go somewhere.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Tag Team match! Playahs! Its D.Bry!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

THE MOST WATCHED TV SEGMENT IN WWE HISTORY....


Behind Piper's Pit, Cutting Edge, Highlight Reel, Brother Love Show, King's Court, Snake Pit, Taker's Funeral Parlor, etc.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

*YES! YES! = YES!*

:lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Do you guys think Bryan will go with the ponytail from here on out?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Okay, which one of y'all destroyed the WWE App? No mentions at all.


There was just the one mention actually. But it's still cool.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

King never say that again


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

"My time's meow" sign. " :lmao


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

:lol YES! YES! = YES! = GOAT


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ Bryan coming out with the ponytail.

About time the match is on. Been waiting all night for this.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Cross promoting with a crappy reality show?
> 
> USA, this is your bad.


At least one of them isn't standing arms folded while The Shield and the faces are looking in shock at the ring.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The pulled back hair is so much better. That adorable bastard.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

KatKayson said:


> Currently at OVO fest has raw been good tonight?


Yeah, solid show.


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

Let's hope Cena pins a guy from The Shield here and end this shitty 3-man gimmick failure already. So tired of them.


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad (Jul 16, 2013)

Would you say that Bryan is more over than CM Punk was post pipe bomb?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Amber B said:


> You can't stop it.


:ksi2 OMG I see it


----------



## Atone The Underdog (Jul 22, 2011)

Wade to come out and attack Daniel during this match? maybe cut the pony tail? making Daniel end up shaving his hair to become a bald goat?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

The Ratman said:


> Kaitlyn looking so damn fine tonight :yum:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Okay, which one of y'all destroyed the WWE App? No mentions at all.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Cross promoting with a crappy reality show?
> 
> USA, this is your bad.


They've been taking TNA lessons.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

VRsick said:


> AJ wouldnt be able to walk if she were in a "relationship" with Big E



:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

RandomRage said:


> Her what?


Tits.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> LOL does the king wear the same shirt every night?


I think that's the only shirt he owns. Besides suits.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

How convenient the summer camp girls are here for raw tonight! They must be massive wrestling fans! The fact they are here has really convinced me to watch that show...oh no I'm in the UK so can't! Shame that.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

that's a lot of boos for Cena


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Buried The WWE App- :HHH2 You're Welcome


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MAIN EVENT TIME: FINALLY.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TripleG said:


> Cross promoting with a crappy reality show?
> 
> USA, this is your bad.


They've learned from Spike I guess


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

anything can happen on raw, except that king.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

If Yes! Yes! = Yes! then Yes! = 1


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

John cena!:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Welcome to my battleground! :cena3


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

At least USA isn't forcing one of their Summer Camp contestants do be apart of a major storyline.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Welcome to my Battleground" 

My hate for him grows with each passing day.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


>


Thanks. Now I'm actually watching The Nostalgia Critic instead of Raw.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

this crowd blows.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I hate Cena.

But I kind of want to see him win against Bryan just to see what the reaction would be on this forum.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

"Welcome to my battleground" fpalm


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Dem Boos


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark: It's Cena! The champ is here guyzzz!

unk2


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

NexS.E.S said:


> At least USA isn't forcing one of their Summer Camp contestants do be apart of a major storyline.



lol tito ortiz


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Wait, I know they aren't giving The Shield a jobbers entrance.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

pinofreshh said:


> this crowd blows.


Eh, Aint bad for a crowd in the Midwest..


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NexS.E.S said:


> At least USA isn't forcing one of their Summer Camp contestants do be apart of a major storyline.


YEt


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Too many fucking commercials.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

dreamchord said:


> Let's hope Cena pins a guy from The Shield here and end this shitty 3-man gimmick failure already. So tired of them.


:bosh


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Thanks. Now I'm actually watching The Nostalgia Critic instead of Raw.


In all fairness, you'll probably get more enjoyment out of Nostalgia Critic.

Actually, change that 'probably' to 'definitely'.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

NexS.E.S said:


> At least USA isn't forcing one of their Summer Camp contestants do be apart of a major storyline.


I still don't know who the fuck that is!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena has the personality of an 80s superhero. Just so damn corny...in 2013.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Shield jobber entrance incoming...


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Fell asleep and missed The Anomaly dammit.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Michelle Schnoxschneider to get involved here.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

KingLobos said:


> I hate Cena.
> 
> But I kind of want to see him win against Bryan just to see what the reaction would be on this forum.


:frustrate :gun:

Imagine if Cena made Bryan tap out...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

bjnelson19705 said:


> I still don't know who the fuck that is!!!


Tito Ortiz, TNA's newest star. I think he's a former MMA Champ. Not sure though.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> In all fairness, you'll probably get more enjoyment out of Nostalgia Critic.
> 
> Actually, change that 'probably' to 'definitely'.


Of course. He's awesome


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Welcome to RAW is Commercials!!!!!!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Rvp20 said:


> "Welcome to my battleground" fpalm


Gotta plug that new PPV name!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks like the WWE App's push is over, surprisingly got a bigger push than Kofi or Barrett have ever got in their WWE careers.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Cena has the personality of an 80s superhero. Just so damn corny...in 2013.


I think Adam West as Batman in 1966 shits on Cena.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

In before Big Show returns, beats up everyone, then does this:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

NexS.E.S said:


> At least USA isn't forcing one of their Summer Camp contestants do be apart of a major storyline.


loltna


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

O Fenômeno said:


> :frustrate :gun:
> 
> Imagine if Cena made Bryan tap out...


It wouldn't be the first time :no:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Buried The WWE App- :HHH2 You're Welcome


No, no no. *You're welcome*. :sandow


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

bjnelson19705 said:


> I still don't know who the fuck that is!!!



out of his prime UFC fighter & UFC hall of famer i think. but hes laughing stock of the UFC / MMA


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

gaz0301 said:


> How convenient the summer camp girls are here for raw tonight! They must be massive wrestling fans! The fact they are here has really convinced me to watch that show...oh no I'm in the UK so can't! Shame that.


It reminds me of the time those two d-list actors where on hand to watch the Rock wrestle to promote that crappy GIJoe2 movie.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

This lasts less than ten minutes?: (


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Cena has the personality of an 60s superhero. Just so damn corny...in 2013.


Fixed


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I think the entire show has been recapped on this same show.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

btw Kruger from Elysium = Wikus from District 9.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Gonna be a short main event. Too much star power in it, I suppose. Can't give that away for free.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Those chair shots were badass.

Shield getting a half jobber entrance you could say.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Cena has the personality of an 80s superhero. Just so damn corny...in 2013.


If only today's Vince went back in time with Cena and meet with 80's Vince with Hulk Hogan and they fuse together....


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> In before Big Show returns, beats up everyone, then does this:


LOOOOOL!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just start the damn match.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta!

THE SHIELD


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

TripleG said:


> I think the entire show has been recapped on this same show.


They haven't recapped the Wyatt segment which is the one thing on the show I missed due to my DVR breaking


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well either this six man tag is going to be really short, or it isn't going to happen and something big is going to happen.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I think Adam West as Batman in 1966 shits on Cena.


Oh man, Adam West Batman totally shits on Cena. Batman actually had weaknesses (hence why there were so many 2 part episodes).


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hope Brock wins! Here comes the shield.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They waste more time on recaps. Holy fucking shit. Not all of us are mongs who forgot what happened 20 minutes ago. Give us some credit.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Shield jobber entrance? For the mainevent no less?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So either a 6 minute match or a long overrun?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Fully expect tout to do a run in on the app next week.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Shield back in dat main event spotlight. Shame they're gonna job, hope Bryan gets the pin.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok so either Shield loses like jobbers or they win due to failed communication between Bryan, Orton and Cena.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Kingston will come out at the end and distract Ambrose for a Cena/Bryan/Orton victory, and will anounce his intentions of facing Ambrose for the US Title.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If the shield lose this its going to be a travisty. Why is the point of putting the shield in matches to lose when they are champions.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Glad they taped up cena's elbow that shit could take an eye out


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Get rid of that damn ponytail


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

x78 said:


> They haven't recapped the Wyatt segment which is the one thing on the show I missed due to my DVR breaking


You didn't miss anything.

Wyatt Family squash Tons of Funk, "Kane, follow the buzzards", short promo about Kane teasing an Inferno match, segment over. It's kinda sad that the Wyatt's are just doing the same damn thing every week like The Shield now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus Christ. The camera almost can't keep up with Bryan.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Kingston will come out at the end and distract Ambrose for a Cena/Bryan/Orton victory, and will anounce his intentions of facing Ambrose for the US Title.


Jesus no.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The day Ambrose goes solo will be a magical day of seedy crackwhores, crazy tales and someone possibly getting stabbed.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

With that ponytail, Bryan looks like some gangbanger named Pablo.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> If the shield lose this its going to be a travisty. Why is the point of putting the shield in matches to lose when they are champions.


Because champions should NEVER lose matches. unk2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs Dean Ambrose future WWE title match


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nothing else matters with Ambrose out there. Lord, I can't even deal right now.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Would a little 5 minute Shield promo but too much to ask for before this match up? Like explain why they were coming down to the ring in the first place.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just realized that Ambrose isn't wearing Cargo, but instead regular black pants/jeans.

Or am I just not recognizing the pockets?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wtf is cena doing on the apron? :lmao I swear this guy is just...


----------



## Atone The Underdog (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't think Sheild has lost a match as a team since they debuted


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cena getting chants and he's not in even the match currently. :kobe6


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

:vince5


Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Kingston will come out at the end and distract Ambrose for a Cena/Bryan/Orton victory, and will anounce his intentions of facing Ambrose for the US Title.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Rollins :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Cenas such a troll lmao, sticking his hand out and taking it away to the crowds cena chants


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Nothing else matters with Ambrose out there. Lord, I can't even deal right now.


Holy shit, that gif is amazing! :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Well either this six man tag is going to be really short, or it isn't going to happen and something big is going to happen.


Vince comes out and tries to shave off Daniel Bryans beard


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Like A Boss said:


> Because champions should NEVER lose matches. unk2


They should not lose matches that dont further a storyline.

the only time a champion should ever lose a non title match is to set up a feud and title shot at a PPV.

It just devalues the title holder and the title, that is why the WHC, IC, and US titles are worthless.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amber B said:


> The day Ambrose goes solo will be a magical day of seedy crackwhores, crazy tales and someone possibly getting stabbed.


And WWE misusing him.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Atone The Underdog said:


> I don't think Sheild has lost a match as a team since they debuted


they did, and Dbry got the win.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

dreamchord said:


> Let's hope Cena pins a guy from The Shield here and end this shitty 3-man gimmick failure already. So tired of them.


Huh...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Cena getting chants and he's not in even the match currently. :kobe6


It happens a lot :lol It even happened when he was on commentary.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

fuck cena


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rvp20 said:


> Glad they taped up cena's elbow that shit could take an eye out


What happened to his elbow?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Wtf is cena doing on the apron? :lmao I swear this guy is just...


Meanwhile Randy looked bored as all hell.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Jesus no.


He'll finally get a much deserved long awaited midcard push. :vince


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You didn't miss anything.
> 
> Wyatt Family squash Tons of Funk, "Kane, follow the buzzards", "short promo about Kane teasing an Inferno match", segment over. It's kinda sad that the Wyatt's are just doing the same damn thing every week like The Shield now.


Which is what I knew would happen once they got "called up". It's like the writers say "You see all of that amazing shit they're doing on NXT, do none of that here!" 

The Wyatts and The Shield aren't to blame. The creative team of monkeys are.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS/BRYAN :mark:


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Cena comes in off the hot tag, the numbers game catches up to him, kicks out at 2, makes a comeback, People's Elbow with the swollen pointed elbow of doom, sparks another rivalry between Cena and a returning Rock for Cena vs. Rock III at Wrestlemania XXX. You heard it here first.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So this means Orton will RKO him again.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

WHY IS THAT A DQ FFS


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

That's a DQ? Da hell?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Chioda, you dodgy prick.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

uh...thats a DQ, why?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How is that a DQ for saving a pin? It was not even a 5 count


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

THIS FUCKING COMPANY


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DQ? :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Wait wut?


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

WTF IS THIS SHIT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How is that a DQ? 

This fucking company. I can't.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Called it earlier. Shield lose by DQ. Underwhelming main event tbh.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

:yes


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Saw it coming!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Da fuck?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WWE really needs to release a rulebook. They don't seem to be consistent on what causes a DQ in tag matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan just popped the shit out of the crowd.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT RKO OUTTA NOWHERE rton2


:mark: CASH IT IN!!!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Orton didn't take to kindly to getting pushed off the apron by D-Bryan


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Randy that wasn't nice!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Dat Russo booking


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Orton heel turn


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cash it in!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

DQ??? Vince champion on top


----------



## Atone The Underdog (Jul 22, 2011)

Ortan has grey hair in his beard


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did Orton just turn heal?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YESSSSS FUCK YESSSS ORTON!!!!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

RKO OUTANOWHERE!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Still shaking my head at the DQ.. why?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

and he doesnt cash in after his finisher, why?


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Please cash it in and have Bryan win it in a three-way at Summerslam!


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Cash it in


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Please don't make the shield job to this


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

CASH IN :mark:


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Holy shit lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Randy with that tease!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Punt his ass.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I sort of hoped he would cash in but fail.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why are the Shield being a nuisance!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

No way


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Not that easy.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Piss off Shield.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

DAMN that Spear looked brutal!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The crowd booing The Shield for breaking up a cash in on Cena, lol. 

I know we all hate Cena, but come on guys. We need DB to beat him.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the shield just trolled the fuck out of orton


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Randy Orton- Future Corporate Champion :vince


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Which is what I knew would happen once they got "called up". It's like the writers say "You see all of that amazing shit they're doing on NXT, do none of that here!"
> 
> The Wyatts and The Shield aren't to blame. The creative team of monkeys are.


Don't insult monkeys. They're more like rocks.

Liked the ending there, Orton came off looking great.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I just love the shield! Praise Jesus!


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

HHH to the rescue.

Edit: I guess not.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So the SHIELD are just sore losers now


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

I have no idea why any of this is happening.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Hounds of Injustice preventing another ridiculous surprise cash-in.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I thought Orton was joining the shield

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Vince better become the new leader of The Shield.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh so the Shield will feud with Brya....oh wait, no.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WCW stuff right there


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I reckon Orton has actually turned heel


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Shield standing tall


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Orton's heel turn is progressing


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Great ending here


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Well......that was a clusterfuck.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I mean, I'm cool with the Shield and all, but what sense does it make to have then standing to end the show?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Holy shit they actually put over the Shield


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

The Hounds of Justice save the day


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Overall sloppy main event or just me?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad (Jul 16, 2013)

So Orton has gray beard hairs?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well at least the Shield is looking strong. Sorta.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

Bryan wins in Summerslam,The Shield destroy him,Orton cash,new corporation.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The Shield closing the show. :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton RKO's Cena cause he doesn't give a fuck and Shield looks strong again. I love it!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

This would be way more interesting if it was revealed that Cena hired the shield to stop Orton from cashing in. But of course that would actually be interesting and require planning...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

sbuch said:


> Overall sloppy main event or just me?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


More underwhelming than sloppy.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That actually pissed me off. I like The Shield but come on. No one would have expected Orton to cash in and win the WWE Champion tonight.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I did not see this show ending with the Shield standing tall over Bryan and Cena.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Hypno said:


> Vince better become the new leader of The Shield.


I truly think that's the big secret WWE is planning.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw with pics and gifs here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/wwe-monday-night-raw-852013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts:Not a real good one here. There were too many quick matches and I didn't think the angles and storylines were enough to make up for it.

Some shots from the show:
















[imghttp://1.bp.blogspot.com/-OlxNJOZAW5U/UgA9kbLbcLI/AAAAAAAB2Ls/7UzhGrjnTuo/s1600/8-5-2013+8-03-21+PM.jpg[/img]


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Boy, Orton is kind of a prick


----------



## GoDJ757 (Jul 19, 2010)

Um...ok


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Holy shit the foreshadowing here is fucking amazing! The camera zoom on the briefcase with the Shield surrounding the fallen Daniel Bryan. THE SHIELD CLOSING RAW WITH AN EVIL ORTON GLARE. Great ending for RAW!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> I did not see this show ending with the Shield standing tall over Bryan and Cena.


What's Shield going to be doing at Summerslam?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Overall a solid show. Lots of interesting stuff.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Overall a decent RAW with some good buildup. No real great matches though.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Orton!! :mark::mark::mark::mark:

*This* is why the show should be centred around him. He's fire and has been severely under utilised for way too long. Something big is gonna happen and I hope to God WWE do it right.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Good ending to a good Raw.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Meh
Ortons gimmick is so tweener that anything that he does doesn't really seem heelish just orton being orton

Kind of worried they are gonna make Orton sheild member #4


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Orton RKO's Cena cause he doesn't give a fuck and Shield looks strong again. I love it!


I can picture Orton doing that backstage :lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The match had a retarded ending because how the fuck was that a DQ when both guys are also part of the match?

But that aside, Orton teasing a turn was awesome with the double RKOs and simply walking away when Shield prevented a cash in.

Seeing Cena and Orton team up reminded me of better times and hopefully they are coming back after the awful year that was 2012.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm telling you right now we are getting Team HHH feat. D-Bry and Cena vs. Team Vince feat. Orton and Shield at Survivor Series for control of the WWE. Team HHH wins then Bryan beats Orton for the belt at TLC. You heard it here first. Remember this post.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

I thought it was a pretty good show


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Shield continues to look weak and cowardly. May as well team them with Ryback and call them the Bully Brigade.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Orton heel turn is about to happen..finally. It's slowly but surely been developing for months now. :mark:


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

We haven't seen The Shield standing tall at the end of a RAW in a long time. Good ending, Cena being Cena, Bryan over as fuck, Randy letting everyone know that he's in it for Randy, good stuff.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Shield is working for vince, it can't be any more obvious


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

The show had some good stuff, but most of it was total crap.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I am so nervous at this point about Bryan getting a >1 minute reign at SS.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Robb Stark said:


> Orton!! :mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> *This* is why the show should be centred around him. He's fire and has been severely under utilised for way too long. Something big is gonna happen and I hope to God WWE do it right.


Its why they need to turn him heel. 

Like I said weeks ago and again tonight. Turn Orton heel, have DB go over Cena at SS. Orton cashes in on Bryan, and Orton is the new corp champion.
that would start a feud with DB and Randy Orton, and would be great.

DB would finally get his title run at Survivor Series.

Someone else had a great idea that Vince is the leader of the shield, and it would be great to see Orton join that stable.


----------



## Atone The Underdog (Jul 22, 2011)

Loved the show, i might actually order Summerslam,


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> I reckon Orton has actually turned heel


Not yet.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> *The match had a retarded ending because how the fuck was that a DQ when both guys are also part of the match?*
> 
> But that aside, Orton teasing a turn was awesome with the double RKOs and simply walking away when Shield prevented a cash in.


They were illegal guys. I know it's stupid but well.. it's the WWE.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Good episode of Raw.

How are The Shield going to be involved in the WWE title picture? Work of one Vince McMahon maybe?

The foreshadowing in this episode was amazing. Or it will be, if creative follows up.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Very good RAW. Just like most of 2013. Been a very good year.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

I thought that was a great raw. Set up a bunch of things for mania and the ending was great. Like others have said shield working for Vince it seems. I can see triple h help db win after a shield involvement but leads to Vince having one last trick up his sleeve with an orton cash in


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That was was a HUGE cluster fuck. Summer Slam should be great thou.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> That Orton heel turn is about to happen..finally. It's slowly but surely been developing for months now. :mark:


I knowwwww. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ClobberingTime (Jun 1, 2013)

Great show imo. Some parts were bad but there also some amazing parts to compensate for it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ah hell. Remember when The Shield were walking backstage, Vickie threatened to fire them but Vince sang their praises? He said they had ruthless aggression right after that. 

I always tend to correctly predict fuckery factions so don't be shocked if it ends up being Vince, Orton and The Shield after Summer Slam.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> I reckon Orton has actually turned heel


Nope. He's just like that. He doesn't give a fuck and he attacks whoever he wants. He has done it to Bryan and Sheamus before. He's just Randy "no fucks given" Orton.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

The Shield, Orton and Vince will eventually join forces, it's just a question of when, cant see it happening at Summerslam, probably sometime before Survivor Series, Cena will retain at SummerSlam.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Robb Stark said:


> Orton!! :mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> *This* is why the show should be centred around him. He's fire and has been severely under utilised for way too long. Something big is gonna happen and I hope to God WWE do it right.


What did orton do other than his patented RKO out of nowhere? Sorry don't get it


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The SS card so far is awesome, it has to be said.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Great way to end raw. (Y)


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> They were illegal guys. I know it's stupid but well.. it's the WWE.


Illegal guys break up pins and submissions all the time. And they all fight inside the ring in the end of most tags but still never get DQed. They should've just done something that made more sense like a lowblow or a belt shot if they wanted to protect both teams.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Ah hell. Remember when The Shield were walking backstage, Vickie threatened to fire them but Vince sang their praises? He said they had ruthless aggression right after that.
> 
> I always tend to correctly predict fuckery factions so don't be shocked if it ends up being Vince, Orton and The Shield after Summer Slam.


The Corporation 2.0?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Illegal guys break up pins and submissions all the time. And they all fight inside the ring in the end of most tags but still never get DQed. They should've just done something that made more sense like a lowblow or a belt shot if they wanted to protect both teams.


Eh, WWE logic at its finest. Either way, it looks like Orton's turning soon so that'll be nice.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Snoth said:


> What did orton do other than his patented RKO out of nowhere? Sorry don't get it


He left Bryan to be slaughtered by The Shield. That sinister glare, it wasn't for nothing.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Favourite part of Raw tonight was definitely the Kane promo against the Wyatt;s. Don't think it got the recognition it deserved. Got people talking immediately about an Inferno Match at Summerslam. Overally though, I have been impressed with this show. It lacked in parts but they made up for it with no Miz, no Sheamus and some storyline advancing booking.

Looks like Kane is gonna end up like Bray Wyatt's father's shrimp boat!


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Turn Orton heel already, lol. Summerslam is shaping up to be AWEEEEESOOOMEEEE


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

bruno lemat said:


> I thinks randy orton is tweener but not the heel.


He needs to be heel after SS.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Cena vs Bryan for WWE Title w/ possible Orton cash-in and Vince/Trips interference
The Best vs The Beast - intense personal rivalry
Kane vs Bray Wyatt - possible Inferno Match (1st in 5 years)
Christian vs Del Rio for WHC Title
Cody Rhodes vs Damien Sandow - fantastic rivalry, will be worth watching two future WHC 
Dolph Ziggler vs Big E Langston - with what we saw tonight, we may very well see a fantastic match

I was already ordering the PPV, but this is definitely one of the best cards of the year. The Orton heel turn will definitely change things if he becomes the corporate champion. The feud with Bryan will produce some worthy contenders for MotY.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

TheeJayBee said:


> Favourite part of Raw tonight was definitely the Kane promo against the Wyatt;s. Don't think it got the recognition it deserved. Got people talking immediately about an Inferno Match at Summerslam. Overally though, I have been impressed with this show. It lacked in parts but they made up for it with no Miz, no Sheamus and some storyline advancing booking.
> 
> Looks like Kane is gonna end up like Bray Wyatt's father's shrimp boat!


Kane promo came out of nowhere. My tv channel already cut to commercial(cause they ended the segment with the split second sheep video that airs after Wyatt family stuff,so the tv channel went to commercial,then 5-10 seconds later they had to come back from commercial cause of Kanes promo)


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Punk was easily the best part of Raw again. Decent main event too.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Not a bad Raw.. but then I was tipsy at the very least through probably all of it soooooo... take that as you may.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm getting very worried about SS.

They're making Dbry tapping cena and orton cashing too obvious, hell even Vinces comment about well kept facial hair could have just as easily been orton instead of the jobster... Inc cena clean with an AA...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Quasar said:


> Cena vs Bryan for WWE Title w/ possible Orton cash-in and Vince/Trips interference
> The Best vs The Beast - intense personal rivalry
> Kane vs Bray Wyatt - possible Inferno Match (1st in 5 years)
> Christian vs Del Rio for WHC Title
> ...


Agreed, think we'll see a mixed tag with AJ/Big E vs Ziggler/Kaitlin and i can see RVD being added to the world title match but if anything i think these things add some variety to the ppv. Best they've built up a show since money in the bank 2011 imo.


----------



## IWCLOL (Jul 24, 2013)

Ha! You guys are being reeled in by the big man McMahon. I'm 100% sure you will all be pissed by the end of Summerslam. 

There will be no "corporate" champion, no Bryan winning clean, no corporation 2.0 and certainly nothing that makes sense then you will all say it was a waste of money and you'll never buy a PPV again.


Save this post until the night after Summerslam and insert "Are you a wizard" picture.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Is Cody Rhodes vs Damien Sandow a ladder match it better be


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

SJFC said:


> Agreed, think we'll see a mixed tag with AJ/Big E vs Ziggler/Kaitlin and i can see RVD being added to the world title match but if anything i think these things add some variety to the ppv. Best they've built up a show since money in the bank 2011 imo.


Aj vs Kaitlyn will be a "Who can take a strap on longer" ironman match with layla as the executor.



:woolcock:yum:


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

AJ rocking those pigtails.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> AJ rocking those pigtails.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm convinced that Big E's attire isn't of his own choosing but of some sick higher up.


Definitely Pat Patterson.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

They are going to do the present day Corporation.. I like it. Vince, Orton and The Shield. They will have the WWE Title, US Title and Tag Titles. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

So the closing segment confirms that Orton will NOT be turning heel at SS? I do see Orton, Vince and the Shield joining forces eventually but I doubt it's happening at SS. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Did I miss people up in arms about cena burying the indies/TNA


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

DogSaget said:


> Did I miss people up in arms about cena burying the indies/TNA


I actually think Cena means it, so I doubt we'll see him embarrassing himself as the General Manager of TNA like Hogan (or whatever the second promotion is by the time Cena is in his 60s)


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Lesnar was awesome, Wyatt/Kane was exactly how I wanted it to be, and the foreshadowing of corporate champion RKO has me really excited for Summerslam.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

For some reason I feel like the World Title match is going to become a Triple Threat or Fatal Four Way. Sheamus & Orton have nothing to do.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> For some reason I feel like the World Title match is going to become a Triple Threat or Fatal Four Way. Sheamus & Orton have nothing to do.


Orton quite clearly has the WWE title to win. Sheamus' involvement will hopefully be limited to the pre-show panel.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sheamus can be apart of the WWE pre and post show analysis


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> For some reason I feel like the World Title match is going to become a Triple Threat or Fatal Four Way. Sheamus & Orton have nothing to do.


Sheamus hasn't been on TV for a few weeks. They will give him SummerSlam off (granted he is not doing a pre-show match)


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Poor Barrett. He probably did that to prove to Vince he's willing to do anything for the business.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

pre-show tag team match imo: Sheamus and Kofi Kingston vs Fandango and Wade Barrett


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Sheamus has fallen fast. 

Are they doing Henry vs. Ryback at SS?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Sheamus has fallen fast.
> 
> Are they doing Henry vs. Ryback at SS?


nah, very doubtful. no point to it and nobody gives a shit if Ryback got a win back its still would be 2-1 Henry.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Pretty good show tonight. I enjoyed the ending. Orton FINALLY has direction, and his heel turn should be awesome. Can't wait for Summerslam.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not sure how to feel about tonight's RAW. The good parts were very good but the bad parts were just atrocious. It probably didn't help that the crowd was lame (as much as I hate to say that being a Sconnie and all) but it's hard to blame them when the first 2 hours offered so little.

-The opening segment was solid and Danielson cut a nice promo. I felt like it ran on a little long and still don't like that they're running DBD down before a big title shot like this instead of building him up but I guess that's not really a surprise. People are overreacting about Barrett getting shaved too. Wouldn't surprise me at all if a producer asked if anyone was willing to get buzzed and Wade jumped at the chance to get on TV.

-ADR/RVD is a match I'd be fine with never seeing ever again. The post-match stuff was entertaining though. It should be interesting to see if Ricardo comes back as a wrestler or if we never see him again.

-Ryback/Henry served absolutely no purpose other than to kill the crowd. I figured the Shield would attack afterwards to set up a match at SS but obviously that didn't happen.

-Cody/Sandow fell flat and the crowd didn't do them any favors by not giving a shit. This feud needs to stay intense instead of having them pull little jokes and try to make the other look bad.

-The Punk/Lesnar stuff saved the show for me and was probably the only really entertaining thing about the whole night. I'm kind of surprised Lesnar got the upper hand though. Brock looks like a destroyer right now so you'd think Punk will get retribution next week.

-Christian/Slater was a fun match. Not much else to say other than CC looks good and it's a shame that turd Del Rio is going to retain.

-Harper just continues to kick people's faces off with that boot. It looked like he may have stiffed Brodus pretty hard but Clay was just a big lifeless body when Wyatt hit the Sister Abigail. Wyatt didn't really say anything new this week but Kane's promo afterwards picked up the slack. I don't know how entertaining their SS match will be but at least we're getting something fresh.

-Ziggler/Big E was good but why the shit have we seen it on TV twice already? I really, really hope Kaitlyn and AJ getting involved tonight doesn't lead to an intergender tag match at the PPV.

-Why does Cena always revert to being ghetto when he's trying to cut a serious promo? Jesus Christ he's unbearable. Randy coming out to stumble over his words didn't help either. I was hoping Ambrose and Co. would take both of them out but of course it led to that confusing main event.

-The Shield taking out Cena & Danielson while preventing Orton from cashing in makes no sense. First of all, they're not even on the SS card yet and continue to be directionless so them looking strong to end the show is kind of baffling (not that I'm complaining about them being booked strong again). Second, Orton dawdling around after hitting both guys with RKOs makes him look stupid. He's supposed to be lethal with the briefcase but when he gets a perfect opportunity to win the belt he just kind of wanders around lost for a while....Yikes. Finally, my theory on the title situation is that Vince is going to hire the Shield to take out Cena and DBD after their match so Orton can take the belt. If that's the case, why not just let him do it tonight? It almost looked like creative just threw something together and is going to move forward with whatever sticks instead of having a solid plan.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

I loved Bryan’s promo

loved AJ and Layla starting their Lesbian relationship. .long overdue

Lesnar being comical on the mic

Del Rio going ham

Langston and AJ punking Ziggler again. Lol


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Highlight of the night!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

from the looks of it, this raw appeared to be a mix bag. great with some stuff, awful with other stuff so it was an average raw. ryback :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*OK, the stuff I liked...
*
- Daniel Bryan was AMAZING in the opening segment. Now I have grown to HATE evil boss angles where they pick on the babyfaces, but that is in large part because they are overdone and most of the time they don't seem to have much reason behind it from a character perspective. For example, why did Johnny Ace hate Zack Ryder? What reason did he have not to put him on TV and screw with him when he did? The guy was popular and he was a face, and the fans were screaming for him. And that is all the justification most evil bosses need. Its like "Oh well, he's a babyface, so I have to fuck with him". Personally, that doesn't work for me, and I have grown weary of it. 

HOWEVER, this angle works beautifully because Vince McMahon's disapproval of Bryan does have motivation, is explained, and it makes sense. The belief with Vince has always been that he favors bigger guys with ripped, jacked up bodies. Daniel Bryan is the antithesis with that, so OK, lets do an angle where we push Bryan to the WWE title and Vince doesn't like it for the very reasons that he is not the type of guy that Vince would ever look for as a representative of the company. It enhances Bryan's underdog appeal without feeling forced, puts him in more of a spotlight, and we finally get an evil boss angle that I can sink my teeth into. Now Vince not liking Cena...yeah, I don't buy that one bit. 

The opening segment was absolutely great and Bryan looks like more of a star with each passing day. 

- John Cena's promo about an hour later...OK, I don't know if it was on purpose or just a complete accident, but Cena totally came off as a douchebag here. He basically put down Indy wrestling and basically said it was beneath him. No other wrestling brand matters, right? The whole promo was this weird thing where it felt like he was doing his usual "Gotta suck up to the fans & sell the show" crap, but there was arrogance & a condescending attitude being displayed here. Again, I don't know if that was on purpose or not, but with Bryan as such a clear cut babyface at this point, giving me more reasons to hate Cena is only going to make that match more interesting. 

- Once again, CM Punk, Brock Lesnar, & Paul Heyman continue to shine in their segments. That brawl segment came off beautifully, as did Heyman's promo after the match. Brock....yeah, let Heyman do the talking. "Say something stupid Paul" might be the most unintentionally (or was it intentional? I have no idea) hilarious line of the year. I loved that the segment painted Punk in a way where he could hang with Lesnar, but still came up short at the end. 

- The Wyatts & The Shield both continue to be awesome. I loved Bray Wyatt & Kane's dueling promos, and just having The Shield around elevates everything, even if it didn't really amount to much this week. 

- Del Rio beating the crap out of Ricardo. Damn that was vicious. 
*
Now for the stuff I didn't like: *

- The wrestling seemed off in a lot of places tonight. The timing just wasn't there in several matches. I noticed it in Kaitlyn/AJ, Usos/Americans, Kofi/Fandango, Ziggler/Langston, and even the short Ryback/Henry match. And aside from that, there wasn't much to write home about. The Wyatt tag match was a little on the dull side and I was hoping for more considering this was their first Raw match. I'd would have had them beat the crap out of Tons of Funk. Remember when The Acolytes first formed and beat the shit out of The New Age Outlaws? Yeah I would have done something like that. Punk/Axel...it was alright. The post match angle was far more interesting. Axel just doesn't do it for me. The main event was also pretty mundane. Yeah Bryan looked great, but with that threesome against The Shield, I expected another one of their awesome matches, but knew it would be cut short and sure enough, nothing really happened. The ending was awkward rather than a strong cliffhanger. Probably the best match was RVD Vs. Del Rio and that was largely just a typical formula RVD match. 

- Ryback is done. There is no way he is going to recover from this much damage. So now he's smart for getting intentionally Countered out and losing matches? Yeah, OK. That's a good way to get over a monster heel. 

- I think the WWE is blowing it with Fandango too. For a character that showed so much promise early on, he has really fizzled out and feels like another Simon Dean in the making where it is going to be all flash and presentation, but then he'll lose all the time. 

- Layla heel turn. That's sorta random. So is Kaitlyn the only face left in the Divas division? I guess Natalya is still there, but she hardly does anything. 

- Speaking of random, why is Christian getting a World Title shot. For all the matches at this year's Summerslam that have storylines built into them, this Christian/Del Rio match feels thrown together and random. Both characters feel directionless. 

- OK, I like the Sandow/Cody feud. I really do. But is Sandow EVER going to get over on Cody? I mean Jesus Christ, it feels like every time I watch, Cody is humiliating him. Now I get it. Cody felt betrayed and was lied to by Sandow. That's fine, but if the face gets over on the heel and humiliates him ALL THE TIME, then the roles become reversed and the heel starts to look like the underdog protagonist that is actually trying to achieve something. It is the Wile E. Coyote effect. 

- McMahon power struggle...yeah, still don't care. 

- I know this goes without saying, but Lawler is completely terrible. We already lost Vickie Guerrero as GM which was a improvement to the show's overall watchability, and if Jerry Lawler would just put a sock in it, and Raw would be twice as easy to watch. 

Overall, the strong stuff on Raw (Cena/Bryan, Punk/Lesnar, The Wyatts) was enough to elevate it above somewhat forgettable material. Summerslam continues to look good with two very strong main events, and a solid undercard with largely well handled storylines going into them. Kane Vs. Wyatt, Cody Vs. Sandow, Ziggler & Kaitlyn Vs. Langston & AJ. Summerslam is looking good to me.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

'Twas a decent Raw. Only enhanced by Kofi's return of course!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk is RAW, another week in a row. 

The only guy the crowd gave two shits about. That segment with Lesnar was quality.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can never truly rag on the Ortons, Lesnars, Hardys (the pretty one) and RVD's (even though he isn't needed right now) of the world because the amount of fucks they genuinely do not give while still being embraced by the audience is a thing of beauty. 

Orton turning is irrelevant since Orton is just Orton.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't know. Cena putting down Independent wrestling seemed unnecessary. It also made it seem like he didn't understand it at all, which kind of makes him look pathetic because he is the face of the number 1 company in wrestling. 

A lot of his points were just flat out wrong and it made me mad he was acting like the WWE style is the only style of wrestling that exists. And since he does the most WWE house shows that makes him the hardest worker. WWE is so safe, I would love to see Cena work an Indy promotion and try and do half of the stuff they improvise. Cena could barely do a hurricarana LOL. 

Whatever. Just ignore it just ignore it. At least he seemed like he actually believed what he was saying and was in character. (which is actually a bad thing because knowing how Cena's character works, it makes me think that he actually thinks of wrestling in these black and white terms)


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

Kofi returns for 1 more match.For midcard titles ofcourse.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Quick RAW thoughts:
-Good Daniel Bryan/Vince segment. He held his own on the mic and did a good defying the boss' orders. Um, is Vince a heel or something? 

-While we hardly see the WWE Champion John Cena lose matches, his counterpart in Alberto Del Rio continues to lose and this time to RVD. The big shocker was seeing ADR beat the hell out of Ricardo Rodriguez. He sure knows how to sacrifice himself. Del Rio looked badass in this beat down though.

-Ryback vs Mark Henry. Yawn. :StephenA

-Did not like John Cena's promo. He kinda buried independent wrestling and turned out looking like a douchebag. The crowd was against him and it even sounded like Cena was trying to play up to his "defy all odds" character when Bryan is so much smaller than him. :mancini2

-Awesome confrontation between CM Punk and Brock Lesnar. Both guys got good hits in on each other as this feud continues to look the most legit out of everything else. Curtis Axel held his own in his match against Punk as well. Wow, Lesnar finally got mic time for once! 

-Kofi Kingston is back! Wearing pants this time!

-Kaitlyn costing Ziggler his match against Langston. Not sure where this is going. 

-With Orton RKO'ing both Cena and Bryan in the end, can we please him to accept his role of being a heel now? It's been a long time coming. Average show overall.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I like it that Orton RKO'ed Cena and Bryan. People will be really curious if he's going to cash in after their SS match now. 

Like that The Shield was featured in the main event again. God knows they and Bryan carried Raw from Wrestlemania to Payback. Although the lack of any interaction between them and the Usos/Henry was puzzling. Are they in a feud or what?

Del Rio killing Ricardo was awesome. That is guaranteed to get him some heat from the crowds. Otherwise, the only heat he gets is while facing Ziggler.

Punk/Heyman/Lesnar stealing the show once again. No surprises. Best booked feud in a while and their match at SS should be awesome. Really excited.

Not sure if Kane will face Bray Wyatt or Harper/Rowan. Did he allude to an Inferno match? Hope so.

Dolph vs Big E has been given on free tv twice or more already so I guess they are going for Dolph/Kaitlyn vs Big E/AJ. Not a big fan on intergender tag matches but we haven't seen one in a while so will reserve judgment.

Indy wrestling matters. Fuck you John Cena. But it was a good promo, even if I didn't like the things he said. I really hope Bryan makes his ass tap out at SS. I don't care if Randy cashes in, I just wanna see Cena tap out to Bryan.


All in all, decent Raw. Some parts can be definitely skipped, and I'm pretty sure WWE has given up on Ryback completely. Was good seeing Kofi back, though the crowd sucked. Punk/Bryan continue being the highlights of the show. Hopefully Smackdown will be better, I have generally enjoyed SD more over the last few months.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

fpalm But what's with booking CENA as the underdog again? I really want to like and respect Cena but stuff like this just makes sure I can't. fpalm


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

StarzNBarz said:


> 'Twas a decent Raw. Only enhanced by Kofi's return of course!


 I must recognize he looks a lot better in his new full tights.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

"Now say something stupid, Paul" Best line of RAW this week 

Honestly a good RAW, although Cena managed to get the underdog image again, because of his elbow...


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

checkcola said:


> I actually think Cena means it, so I doubt we'll see him *embarrassing himself* as the General Manager of TNA like Hogan (or whatever the second promotion is by the time *Cena is in his 60s*)


:argh:

By that logic any old guy who works for the #2 promotion is embarrassing himself. VERY markish thing to say. Promotions outside of WWE very much matter and if they didn't, do you think WWE would raid ROH of their best talent? Or hire back Christian from TNA?

Very solid show outside of a few things (Ryback/Henry, Layla/Kaitlyn, Dolph losing to Langston). Stuff actually happened this week...


----------



## TheApexPredator (Aug 5, 2013)

Cannot wait till Randy Orton becomes a dominant force again in the WWE, Him winning money in the bank made it clear hes going to become that again. Will enjoy seeing him fight Cena in the Future.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Decent show, but it dragged a lot.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

- Laughed so much at the video of Bryan's makeover. DAT ponytail. "I AM A WRESTLER" :mark: Bryan was great on the mic imo, and Vince was Vince. LOL at Barrett.

- Skipped RVD vs Del Rio. I've no interest in Del Rio.

- The crowd gave precisely zero fucks for that Sandow and Cody segment.

- Skipped Ryback vs Henry. 

- Cena promo. LMAO at the shit crowd. Couldn't even muster up a few chants, except a "Boring" chant. Cena with his usual THE CHAMP IS HERE stuff and underdog schtick, but it was well performed at least. Orton. Random Shield attack. Bryan. BAM. Tag team match playas.

- Wyatts and Kane stuff.

- I'd give Layla all the attention she wants, oh lawd. :moyes1

- Punk :mark: Decent match with Axel until the shitty ending. Heyman didn't attack Punk, Punk attacked Heyman. Better ring the bell unk2 Punk taking it to Lesnar :mark: At last Cole woke up. Heyman the GOAT actor. Brock on the mic :lmao Brilliant. "Paul, say something stupid" Best part of RAW so far. LOL at Punk vs Heyman next week.

- Fuck my life. That useless schmuck Kofi is back. Skipped.

- :HHH :mark: Steph's nipples hardened right there and then. No doubt.

- Usos vs Cesaro/Swagger. Skipped.

- Ziggler vs Langston again? :kobe Skipped.

- Decent main event. Dat ending though, LMAO. :cornette Enjoyed dem RKOs.

OK show.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

fabi1982 said:


> "Now say something stupid, Paul" Best line of RAW this week


I was laughing for 10 minutes straight. Brock is God.


----------



## Clued (Nov 22, 2011)

Paul, say something stupid


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

"Paul, say something stupid"

Just LOL. Lesnar is the hero the mankind deserves.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

connormurphy13 said:


> Kofi's career summed up in one question by HHH: "Aren't you supposed to be Jamaican?"


:lmao :lmao :lmao





Mikestarko said:


> I love this storyline. Triple H is representing the IWC and Vince McMahon is representing the IWC's perspective of Vince McMahon. This storyline is all one big nod to the IWC. I love it!


Yeah I'm loving this. Too awesome.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Paul say something stupid was the best thing on Raw this week.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

The show did drag on but I really enjoyed alot of parts of it.

Punk vs Axel was good, Lesnar and Heyman involvement was gold and played out well, and what Brock said LMAO!

The mainevent was good, hopefully seeds planted for Orton heel turn, good to see The Shield being relevant also.

I enjoyed the whole Kaitlyn, AJ and Layla thing.

The Wyatt's were tops again, looks like Bray vs Kane at Summerslam.


----------



## MarkC1984 (Aug 3, 2013)

Was it me or was the crowd pretty much dead last night? I heard little reaction during the Kaitlyn Layla match, Cody and Sandow were met with a wall of quiet and it just seemed like a poor RAW to me. But then I am very critical so sometimes have to watch these things 2 or 3 times before I can watch without criticising things.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...WE_s_Mid-South_DVD_and_Blu-ray_Birthdays.html



> - After last night's RAW went off the air, Mark Henry and Kane came out to make the save for Daniel Bryan as The Shield stood over him. Bryan was left along in the ring as the crowd chanted "yes!" John Cena vs. Alberto Del Rio was advertised but did not happen.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Raw 8/5/13 thoughts*

*Positives*

* The whole Punk vs Heyman/Brock/Axel part of the show was fantastic. The Punk/Axel match from a technical standpoint wasn't anything special but what made it work was the story around it with Punk wanting to get a hold of Heyman the entire time and Axel being the middle man cutting him off at each corner. Extremely well done throughout, the teases of Punk getting a hold of Heyman getting closer and closer before finally getting his hands on Heyman whilst Axel was knocked out was played out brilliantly. Then Brock's music hits and we get the brawl which was also done extremely well. Much like the first one this was pretty intense and they did of great job of having Punk hold his on and even get the better of Brock in part but having Brock seize control. Everything from Axel's involvement onwards was really great. Having Punk's obsession with Heyman costing him to get his ass kicked I thought was smartly played overall. The acting from both Punk and Heyman was gold and Lesnar once again looked like a monster. Loved it. The interview afterwards was also great. Brock on the mic :mark:. Didn't see that coming. "Paul, say something stupid" had me :lmao. Was brilliant. Heyman's promo on Punk and challenging him for next week was also really good. Overall, this was excellent excellent excellent. This whole storyline and feud has been awesome. Commentators also did a great job making Punk look like a true underdog in this feud with Brock which he clearly is at this point.

* Opening segment with Bryan, Stephanie and Vince was great. Bryan I thought was great on the mic on this weeks Raw. More than held his own and really delivered his promo well. I believed in everything he said and everything he articulated was pretty much completely true. A lot of passion from him. The stuff with Vince was good too, classic Vince and the refusal from Bryan shaving Barrett was gold :lol. I feel sorry for Barrett that he's fallen so far. The Beard is Here shirt is gold :lmao. I love it. There is no way he can shave it off at the moment, its totally with him and the crowd love it. This was quality.

* Del Rio's assault on Ricardo was really well done and got Del Rio probably the most heat he's ever received. It was vicious, cold, callous and brutal. I enjoyed the sly little smiles Del Rio gave whilst on the inside you knew he was filled with rage because he got cost his match with RVD. I enjoyed this a lot and it was executed really well.

* Wyatt Family/Kane segment I enjoyed a lot but mostly because of Kane. I love the Wyatt Family and I love Bray but he didn't really say anything new in his promo and it was definitely his weakest one since coming on the main roster. Kane's promo however was excellent and really pushed this storyline forward. The idea of Bray Wyatt not having his family there to save him and there being fire round him and Kane was extremely intriguing. Could we dare I say it be seeing an inferno match at Summerslam?! Who knows. It could be just imagery Kane is using to try and get inside Bray's head. Bray's psychotic laughing in reaction to Kane's promo was brilliant too. Interested to see where this goes.

* Ending of the show was interesting. Nice little tease with Orton cashing in the briefcase and RKO'ing both Cena and Bryan. Shield's involvement was interesting too because there seems to be an odd dynamic between them and Orton with the way they are looking at each other. Though the same was done with Punk and the Shield and nothing happened so who knows. Having Bryan be the main fall guy at the end was smart too because it keeps the attention on Bryan and adds even more of a sympathetic/underdog babyface element to his character. This was mainly about Orton's tease of a cash in though which was well done. Though the Orton marks need to really calm down :lol. He did not steal the show just because he RKO'd Cena and Bryan :lol. Sit the fuck down please.

* I might be only one still interested by the McMahon storyline but fuck it, I really enjoyed HHH's intense promo and it moved the storyline forward with Hunter finally putting his foot down. Him saying that if Vince has something planned to ruin Bryan's chances of becoming WWE Champion that he is going to stop him suggests there will be McMahon involvement and drama in the WWE title match. I just hope its played out well and doesn't over shadow the match itself.

* Del Rio vs RVD was a pretty good little TV match which had Ricardo's involvement foreshadowing the angle afterwards. Definitely the best match on the show. Booking was strange though having RVD win. The world champion is losing a lot lately. Perhaps a triple threat for the world title? I dunno. Enjoyed this.

*Mixed*

* I'm not really sure what to make of the AJ/Layla pairing. On paper I love the idea but Layla seems to be going back to her flawless gimmick which is not a good sign. The last thing I want is Laycool 2.0. The commentators did put over how weird the pairing is and the potential "crazy" side of it so hopefully there will be something different to it. It's too early to really tell if this will work. Plus I haven't seen the full turn yet on Smackdown which I'll have to check out.

*Negatives*

* Henry vs Ryback was a complete and utter waste of time. Ryback died like 3 weeks ago when they started his bully gimmick and now he's being booked like a pussy walking out of matches despite being close to 300 pounds. #WWElogic.

* Divas match was bad. Kaitlyn was extremely sloppy in this match and at times dangerous with her timing. The gutbuster especially was delivered really poorly. Not a good performance.

* Quite a few filler matches like Kofi's return which meant nothing and the random tag match with the Usos and The Real Americans (though I enjoyed Zeb's promo).

* Not only another squash for the Wyatt Family but the same damn opponents! Come on WWE get creative with these opponents, you don't have to make room for tonns of funk because they are fucking worthless anyway.

* No build for Christian towards the WHC and placed in a filler match. We all know its a filler title match for Del Rio then.

* The Shield are so directionless its unbelievable. Firstly they were feuding with Henry and the Usos and now that's been completely dropped and now they are getting involved in the WWE title match storyline. Creative have dropped the ball with the Shield recently that's for sure.

* Cena's promo was a weird one, he seemed to become across like a total heel and dickhead to me. Really putting down Bryan and Indy wrestling in general. Did not like and its just making me route for Bryan even more. If that was the intention then good job but I'm 90% sure it wasn't. Also Cena once again trying to paint himself as the underdog with the comment on his elbow and saying that Bryan is under estimating him like everyone else. Another bullshit angle to try and make Cena look like the underdog when clearly he isn't! This is what makes me hate Cena's character so much is bullshit like this. If WWE are smart (which they aren't when it comes to Cena) they'll let Bryan call out Cena on this bullshit next week and his insistence to portray himself as the underdog to try and keep his fans supporting him.

* I really like the Cody/Sandow feud overall and I'm super glad they are both getting mic time but this segment on Raw fell really flat for me. It just didn't work and it wasn't executed well. Cody wasn't bad on the mic but as soon as Sandow came out it just didn't work and didn't have any impact. It felt like a filler segment when clearly it weren't supposed to be. The brawl didn't feel like a brawl either. Not good.

* Another Big E/Ziggler match? Dear lord. Don't understand why they have had two matches on Raw when this easily could have been built for PPV. Doesn't make any sense. Match wasn't good and Big E over Ziggler? Good god. Horrible booking decision in my opinion. Ziggler needs to win this feud and really shouldn't have had a loss. Should have been one and done and then move on. Instead this is being dragged out further when they should have teased their confrontation before blowing it off at Summerslam. The part I enjoyed was the AJ/Kaitlyn brawl which I thought was done really well. I had more interest in that than the match itself.


Overall this had quite a lot of filler and bad stuff but the good stuff was really good so that even's it out to a decent show.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

bruno lemat said:


> When curtix axel is here cm punk and everyones cares bacause he suck but when we learn the brock lesnar music


Exactly what I was thinking, man.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Jof said:


>


:lol


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Raw was a mixed bag.

The Punk/Lesnar/Heyman/Axel segment was awesome, Wyatt/Kane, ending, Cody/Sandow and ADR/Rodriguez were good as well. I'm also liking the Vince/HHH stuff. The rest was boring filler. The crowd was terrible as well. Typical 3 hour Raw.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Funny to think that every belt is being held by a heel...:cena2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Funny to think that every belt is being held by a heel...:cena2


It is. Really. Cena's character is heelish. I swear to god.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Kofi needs to go on a losing streak and just fucking SNAP.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Haven't laughed at lesnar until today.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Raw was nice this week!

First 20 minutes, Steph, Bryan, Vince and Barrett, fucking gold! :lmao 
I mean fucking Wade Barrett came out to shave Bryans beard off.
Can't wait until I see Wade the next time, he'll act like his beard loss is the end of the world. :mark: 
Loved it, really really really really loved it!
From the start until the beginning.
Bryans new look, Bryans Promo, Barrett coming out with his "_instruments_", and Bryans shirt.
It was just awesome. (Y)(Y)(Y)
Hyping up the match the right way. :clap
I will go crazy on every submission move Daniel will try. 

Loved Del Rio fucking up Ricardo, too. 
I can't wait to see where this is going. 

Wyatt Family awesome as always. 
Kane fucking on fire man, *YEES*!!! 

Punk/Lesnar @ Summerslam will be awesome, can't wait for it. 
If you can see the passion with which these guys work, there's no dissapointment. 
Punk/Heyman next week, count me in. 

Ambrose > All.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> Raw was nice this week!
> 
> First 20 minutes, Steph, Bryan, Vince and Barrett, fucking gold! :lmao
> I mean fucking Wade Barrett came out to shave Bryans beard off.
> ...


I agree. It was a solid Raw this week. Kept me watching through most of it.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MseX93Qz-Sw

Backstage Fallout: Wade Barrett, Layla, & The Real Americans


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Non-Raw and Raw report from Green Bay live
> 
> By Josh Hayes
> 
> ...


fan perspective (who was there) crowd reactions via f4wonline


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Brock got the biggest pop? Maybe when his music initially hit (can't recall too well), but I know he got the biggest heat by the end of the segment.

Also, reading through the report, I find it funny he mentions that the crowd was getting tired after the Punk/Brock stuff, when I thought it was that and everything following that's when the crowd really woke the fuck up, and almost everything before that they were dead for and just flat-out awful. Was there something wrong with my reception or was that really the case?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Brock's line wasn't that great, it was kinda dumb.

I forsee a Dolph/Kaitlyn vs. AJ/Langston mixed tag match at SS.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> Brock got the biggest pop? Maybe when his music initially hit (can't recall too well), but I know he got the biggest heat by the end of the segment.
> 
> Also, reading through the report, I find it funny he mentions that the crowd was getting tired after the Punk/Brock stuff, when I thought it was that and everything following that's when the crowd really woke the fuck up, and almost everything before that they were dead for and just flat-out awful. Was there something wrong with my reception or was that really the case?


yeah other fan perspectives say Brock got biggest pop during when his music hit and when he made his entrance. So thats probably what this guy is talking about.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Its amusing that AJ Lee is still over as a babyface, not sure what that says about Ziggler's babyface run so far, though, when she is cast as his crazy ex-gf


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Axel with that heat.

:axel


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Haha love that AJ is getting better reactions then the majority of the male wrestlers. Everyone loves Crazy girls. Though it's also because she is the only female with an actual character, can wrestle, talk, and so adorable.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Awaiting dirtsheet reports of Cena flipping his shit backstage after the crowd reactions..


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

John Cena promo. Same usual reaction for him, women and kids loved him and the men hated him. He came off as such as heel in his promo. He tried to get the fans to chant that he couldn't wrestle, only a few took the bait. He went on his rant about how it's a disgrace to work for anyone but WWE cause in their mind getting fired and going to work for New Japan is disrespectful to WWE. He kept going and going and going that the crowd chanted boring. *Randy Orton came out to make this segment even more unbearable*. The Shield came out to save it, Bryan came out to even the odds and Maddox made the 6 man tag for later.


LOL, ain't that the truth.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Am I the only one who was reminded of Fawlty Towers when Alberto was beating Ricardo up with the bucket? :lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Bryan's promo was nice. Him talking about being a wrestler was a personal mark out moment. Poor Barrett though. It was also nice change to see Cena do a more serious promo. That's what we want, Cena. Not some corny jokes guy. Although the promo did kind of dipped down when he went on about being "underestimated"  Underdog Cena.

I'm really digging the Punk/Brock feud. So good. Probably the best feud going on right now.

Oh, and the Shield is directionless. What a surprise.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Randy Orton was bloody amazing on RAW.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

FANTASTIC fuckin' show!!

4th best this year!

*9,0/10*

DAT ORTON!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

donalder said:


> Bryan wins in Summerslam,The Shield destroy him,Orton cash,new corporation.


I would love this. But have Cena GTFO.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I missed the ending of yesterday. Did the crowd boo Orton when he was leaving the ring?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This still makes me laugh.










:lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

bjnelson19705 said:


> I missed the ending of yesterday. Did the crowd boo Orton when he was leaving the ring?


They boo'd but I think they did just because The Shield didn't allow Orton to do the cash-in.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> This still makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Veggies.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i thought it was a pretty poor show. am quite shocked how many comment raving about the "great show last night". outside of daniel bryan's promo i hated or was apathetic towards most of everything else. crowd reacted mostly the way i did towards everything. sat there just bored. 

RANDOM THOUGHTS:

why did lesnar jump and headbutt punk in the chin when he leapt off the announce table to closeline him? 

anyone else hear the deafening silence during the cody/sandow stuff? you could hear a pin drop during it.

also, was cena's promo deliberately to piss us off and hate him more. he really does sound like he thinks he's bigger than the wwe itself.

fucking layla crawling under the top rope to the corner was horrible. del rio losing a non-title match again was horrible. the announcers saying orton might be cashing in the briefcase as he slowly walked down the ramp towards cena was horrible and not believable at all. 

daniel bryan's makeover montage showed how uncreative wwe's writers are. why would he be lifting weights for a makeover? he's a pro wrestler and obviously works out all the time. they couldn't come up with anything else.

why would he be wearing a suit that didn't fit correctly and with the wrong color shoes? if he agreed to be made over then he wouldn't be picking out his own clothes cuz he obviously doesn't know anything about style. the person working in the store would set him up with the right clothes. it makes no sense, but they did it to give vince something to make fun of him about. 

why did the punk/axel match end with the bell being rung when punk grabbed heyman? made no sense. the same thing was done in one other match as well, but i can't remember which. they just have bells rung to end matches at random times. why even try to maintain a little bit of realism? 

am i the only one bothered by all these little stupid things that make no sense if you pay attention even a little? this daniel bryan/cena build up to summerslam is really poor. the match will probably be great, but fuck the buildup is horrible.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

A lot of people on different forums seem to think Orton will be leader of Shield when SS is over. Not sure I agree, but who knows. Not saying I hate the idea, but I'll just wait and see.


----------



## saiga (Aug 6, 2013)

im new in this, hopefully good next week raw


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Another fantastic raw, WTH is going on ?? Many feuds with actual storylines , great matches , great promos ,many emerging superstars, many superstars making a comeback to relevance (see cody rhoads) , everybody having an actual role on the show ...
I haven't enjoyed the WWE so much for many, many years .


----------



## Hawkman23 (Aug 7, 2013)

Loved Cena's burial of indy wrestling. Best ownage since Cena on Punk in Montreal.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Just like his idol, Hawksea never gives up.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hawkman23 said:


> Loved Cena's burial of indy wrestling. Best ownage since Cena on Punk in Montreal.


lol your back. Nevermind


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Can't believe I'm saying this but I actually enjoyed Cole's calling during the Lesnar/Punk brawl very much.

THE BEAST IS DOWN! THE BEAST IS DOWN!

Just get rid of Lawler already, please...


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Alcoholic said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this but I actually enjoyed Cole's calling during the Lesnar/Punk brawl very much.
> 
> THE BEAST IS DOWN! THE BEAST IS DOWN!
> 
> Just get rid of Lawler already, please...


Yeah, a Cole and JBL duo would be fine. Worked well for Smackdown years ago, and it would do fine now.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

am i the only sane one that thinks raw was crappy? i don't bitch when it's good, but that shit wasn't good.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Why do they hate Wade Barret? He's so good but they insist on making him look terrible every week


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Does anyone else think that all the corporate make over stuff being done now for Bryan, instead of after Summerslam means he isn't winning?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice 'old school' poster for their 'match' on Raw next Monday.


----------

